# Van Cleef - VCA price increase thread



## mangowife

Just heard from an SA in Beverly Hills that there's a price increase coming on May 1st.  She didn't say how much of an increase, but thought I'd let people know in case it they have their eye on something.

For me, I don't know if I can bring myself to spend that much... but I do love their stuff!


----------



## bagsforme

Again?!  They just had one in Nov.  It was about 10-15%.


----------



## fmd914

My SA told me yesterday it would be 10%.


----------



## nydiana

I think it has something to do with the weak dollar. Since VC&A manufactures it's product using the Euro, they have to keep adjusting the US prices according to the exchange rate. Just another bad effect of the weak economy...

Diana


----------



## transcendent1

de Grisogono is also going to have a 10% increase.

Economists say that when the dollar weakens, the price of gold strengthens. Jewelers simply have to increase their prices to keep up with the soaring price of gold.


----------



## bextasy

i can not believe it is time again for another increase!


----------



## IntlSet

Wow, 10%? Hmm. Maybe I should stop thinking about buying that alhambra motif necklace and just do it...


----------



## jeslyn

IntlSet said:


> Wow, 10%? Hmm. Maybe I should stop thinking about buying that alhambra motif necklace and just do it...


 
that's exactly what I have on my mind. Lolx.. maybe this time I would buy it. Just having a hard time paying that much for mother of pearl.


----------



## twigski

The prices for van cleef & arpels jewelry DID increase on May 1!!!! The increase is much more than expected. It's roughly 16%!!! Sigh.......


----------



## simplysplendid

I tried on a pair of vintage alhambra dangling earrings (a small clover on top and a large clover dangling below the small clover) and I can't stop thinking about it!

I guess with the increase, I will have to purchase it when I am overseas and buy it tax free..


----------



## Elvawith

16 percent! ! ! ! ! 

wow thats quite a jump.


----------



## twigski

Elvawith said:


> 16 percent! ! ! ! !
> 
> wow thats quite a jump.


Yes.  16% is what I calculated because the necklace I purchased went up by $700!!!


----------



## classicsgirl

I just rang Artistic Jewelers (http://www.artisticjewelers.com/vca/index.html)
who are in the Caribbean to ask about the 20 motif. It is $9800USD at the moment but there will be a 10% price increase according to the SA I spoke to, on 1 April. But the good news is that they do layaway of up to 12 months so if you are thinking of buying then that might be a good idea. It's a 10% deposit. Apparently there are no taxes to the US but I didn't ask about other countries. I am *very* tempted. But I noticed the prices are a lot better in the UK, so if anybody from the UK knows of a jeweller that allows for layby before April 1 please PM me! Thanks.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I will ask when I go in there, but I dont think VCA do layaway? I would be a bit worried about the layby in case the jewellery shop goes bust, but if it is a really good one, you should be fine. I dont know though, I am the wrong person to answer, sorry. Will ask VCA store tomorrow.


----------



## surfergirljen

I'm on the cusp of making a decision and the SA at Birks in Canada was going to look into it for me today but didn't get back to me yet... is this a sure thing worldwide? Anyone know? I'd love to wait until May but will definitely buy in March if this is true - thanks!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

In the UK, both Harrods and Bond Street confirmed a price increase in April, they did not know if it would be beginning or the end of the month. Hopefully someone from Canada will be able to tell you based on the Canadian stockists.


----------



## surfergirljen

Thanks Sammyjoe - I did talk to Birks today and he said that after speaking with them, "indications were that there would indeed be a price increase in April, perhaps the beginning of May" and that it would likely be 10%. 

Is anyone else kind of shocked that they'd increase the prices in this economy??? Seems odd to me...


----------



## Sammyjoe

To be honest, common sense would mean that they would not raise their prices, but they know that people regard these as forever pieces and they just basically dont care. They are not the only company raising prices, Chanel, Hermes, Cartier all of them love their regular price increases.


----------



## oregonfanlisa

^^ you're right.  They don't care.  It also increases the exclusitivity.  (Note to self - need to hurry up and work on my SO for the long WG Magic necklace ASAP!!)


----------



## Sammyjoe

LOL, oregonfanlisa! I would love to see your set! Has anyone got the 6 motif or 11 motif one?


----------



## oregonfanlisa

I have the 6 motif, plus the 3 motif drop earrings.  I'm waiting PATIENTLY for my inbetween finger ring.  My SA says June.  I ordered in freaking January.  Aarrgghh!!  Just like Hermes!  I will round up pictures!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Ahh you have the 6, is it with the dangly larger motif at the bottom! Ahh and the fancy finger ring as well, that is so exciting!! Yes, well waiting is in our blood now! 
It will be worth the wait, these items and goods always are.


----------



## Greenstar

Oregonfanlisa I cant wait to see the pix of your goodies


----------



## Greenstar

Does anyone one know if VCA have a picture broucher with a price list?


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Thanks *Sammyjoe* and *Greenstar*!  I am waiting for the last piece and then I'll post pics.  Waiting is so hard, but H has conditioned me, so maybe waiting 6 months for a little ring to be made isn't so bad.


----------



## catabie

Greenstar said:


> Does anyone one know if VCA have a picture broucher with a price list?




They do have broucher; you just need to call the 1800 number and they will send you one.


----------



## twigski

I called my SA (here in the US) and there is no plans for a price increase that she knows of.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thats good news twigski! The USA customers will be pleased! 6 months for a ring is long Oregonfanlisa, but it is worth it!


----------



## surfergirljen

If you go on the website you can download their picture catalogue as a PDF - it's really easy and gorgeous! But it doesn't have prices... if you order it on the phone they should include the price list (the one I got in the boutique only had the items that were featured though, not every item they carry)


----------



## surfergirljen

twigski said:


> I called my SA (here in the US) and there is no plans for a price increase that she knows of.



Oh really?!! That's good news!! I wonder why in Canada and Europe there are rumors of one... hmmmm.


----------



## twigski

surfergirljen said:


> Oh really?!! That's good news!! I wonder why in Canada and Europe there are rumors of one... hmmmm.


 
But you never know because they may do one but the sa may not have been informed yet.


----------



## ilovebags63

Has anyone else heard anything about an increase in the US?


----------



## surfergirljen

My sales agent confirmed (yesterday) that yes there's going to be an early April increase of 10%.


----------



## twigski

ilovebags63 said:


> Has anyone else heard anything about an increase in the US?


 
I've decided to change my VCA sa from a sm dept store to the VCA boutique. I asked again about the price increase & she stated no news of one in the US yet.


----------



## avedashiva

twigski said:


> I've decided to change my VCA sa from a sm dept store to the VCA boutique. I asked again about the price increase & she stated no news of one in the US yet.


 
sorry this is off topic - but any reason for the change to an SA at the VCA boutique?


----------



## twigski

avedashiva said:


> sorry this is off topic - but any reason for the change to an SA at the VCA boutique?


 
I purchased my last 2 pieces from the precious jewels section at NM. That floor closes on Sun & is only open till 5pm (I live 2 hours away) The SA is friendly & helpful but very difficult to get a hold of. I am now looking into purchasing another piece and I was thinking why am I purchasing from NM rather than the VCA boutique? I was very happy with the purchases but not the experience. My necklace was shoved into a earring box because "they ran out of boxes" & no pouch. (I only found out after I got home) I also purchased some earrings & the posts became loose so I called to ask about it. Rather than suggesting that I bring it in, she said most likely I can fix it by twisting the post ??? So I called VCA boutique & asked the sa what additional services would I get from shopping w/them directly. I really like the SA's attitude and she was willing to work w/me (will pm you later on what I mean )


----------



## calisnoopy

eep---im emailing my VC&A boutique SA to ask about the price increase...id really hope not LOL


----------



## surfergirljen

So I spoke last Friday to my SA for Van Cleef at Birks (the highest end Canadian Jewelry store).... she was their resident VCA expert and very informed, and she said that:

a) they are definitely having an upcoming price increase, as early as April 1st, of 10%, she guesses company wide (including the US)

and 

b) this is interesting - the REASON they have one almost every year is that most of the workmanship is done in France, and in France they have a law that states that workers must be given a 10% (or close to it) wage increase every year. (I'm moving to France!!! LOL!) She said it had much less to do with the cost of materials etc. than it did a direct correlation to how much they had to pay their craftsmen. So it actually makes sense... although it still annoys me! 

I'm definitely going to put one piece on layaway next week to avoid the increase and buy the other that day (one necklace, one bracelet). On the two combined I'll save almost $900 (10%) so it's definitely worth making a decision and getting on it!


----------



## ilovebags63

Hi Everyone, 
       Does anyone know if the VCA price increase already happened? I'm a little confused, I called about the mini mother of pearl alhambra studs a month ago and they were $1450, but when I bought them today they were $1600(in nyc)...did the price increase already happen or could they have accidently charged me the wrong price? Let me know your opinion. Thanks so much!


----------



## classicsgirl

I've been told it will happen 4 April. Not sure why but could that have included sales tax?


----------



## ilovebags63

sorry, i forgot to say before that both of these prices were pre-tax


----------



## classicsgirl

I think in the UK and Europe at least there was a "price adjustment" in February due to currency exchange rates. Not sure why there would have been one in the US. Are you sure you weren't quoted for a different material?


----------



## surfergirljen

My SA in Canada said she thought "around April 1st" there would be a 10% price increase, yes. It was definitely imminent but I don't think she had an ACTUAL date. I think it happens every year around this time.


----------



## Candice0985

every year theres a price increase? wow....


----------



## H-Less

Hi All,
How often do prices go up?  Does anone know when the next increase will be?
Thanks,
H.


----------



## vancleef fan

Sorry to tell you that the prices have gone up twice in the past 18 months


----------



## H-Less

Thanks for the response vancleef fan...I can't believe that it happens so often.  WOW.  How can that be a sustainable business model?


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think they do it because they can, the 6 motif magic I was going to get increased in price from £3800 in March to £4500 in April, so that made me pause, I will still get it but only when I get a discount. 
They no doubt will be doing another price increase before the year is out or min early next year. Please note that this applies to the UK, not sure about other countries.


----------



## H-Less

Sammyjoe said:


> I think they do it because they can, the 6 motif magic I was going to get increased in price from £3800 in March to £4500 in April, so that made me pause, I will still get it but only when I get a discount.
> They no doubt will be doing another price increase before the year is out or min early next year. Please note that this applies to the UK, not sure about other countries.


Thanks for your response, sammyjoe.  That is quite an increase.   I have an anniversary coming up in August and I am trying to find out if I need to speed up my purchase if there is going to be another increase in the US before then...
Thanks,
H.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats on your anniversary, your best bet is to call VCA US and ask them the current price and if they know if a price increase is coming, they normally know when they are.


----------



## H-Less

Sammyjoe said:


> Congrats on your anniversary, your best bet is to call VCA US and ask them the current price and if they know if a price increase is coming, they normally know when they are.


 Thanks, will do!


----------



## pixargirl

I asked about a price increase at the 5th Avenue store and was told that they usually happen in May but they hadn't been told about one yet.  

When I asked about the last price increase I was told it's done to keep up with the euro.  But since the dollar is doing relatively well compared to the euro, maybe there won't be one this year?


----------



## H-Less

I called a store and the SA said there isn't a price increase looming on the horizon. She let me know that they usually receive a heads-up 3-months prior and they haven't heard anything .
-H


----------



## surfergirljen

My Naples Florida SA just told me the same thing... I think my Canadian SA was snowing me a bit with the warning that it was coming!! Oh well... I would have bought them anyway. Good to know though!


----------



## H-Less

*SG-*
Your new pieces are just beautiful; I saw your post...I sort of wish there was a price increase looming it would force me into making a quicker decision about what to buy and I would finally have my new goodies...
Is that wierd?
-H


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

why are they increasing with economy in recession? its does not make sense..


----------



## fashion16

I don't know a lot about the value of precious metals but could the value of gold have anything to do w/ the increase? I know David Yurman has had a couple of price increases in the last couple of years as well.


----------



## Greenstar

I was told by a jeweller the price of gold has taken an unexpected tumble lately!


----------



## surfergirljen

H-Less said:


> *SG-*
> Your new pieces are just beautiful; I saw your post...I sort of wish there was a price increase looming it would force me into making a quicker decision about what to buy and I would finally have my new goodies...
> Is that wierd?
> -H



HA! No, I kind of feel the same way about my 20 motif one that I'm dreaming about! It's like it suddenly is on sale or something - I could "save" $900 if I buy it now! LOL! SO bad.

MY SA had a theory that she seemed pretty sure about - she said that in France (I believe this is true) workers get automatic 5 or 7% (or something like that) pay increases every year, and that they have to pay the craftsmen there more every year so they increase the price of the jewelry to compensate. 

Then again she also said there was one "imminent' and it didn't come... oh well!


----------



## bebe1314

Does anyone know when will the next price increase happen?


----------



## ryu_chan

June per my SA.


----------



## mp4

I've been told 7/1


----------



## surfergirljen

I heard one was coming up for sure = spring sometime?


----------



## sjunky13

I hope NM does a promo efore the price increase!!! I want the mop 2 motif earrings!


----------



## Bethc

I've also heard 7/1.  I'm trying to save enough for my 20 motif by then.


----------



## Phillyfan

Tomorrow - July 1 - major increase at both jewelry houses! Anyone making a purchase today to beat increase? I'd love a little Van Cleef heart necklace. But my husband would kill me. Not in this lifetime. sigh......


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Not me.  I'm on strike.  Some of these brands are getting too cocky for my taste.


----------



## sbelle

If you look at the VCA addiction thread there has been major activity over there for a few weeks in anticipation of the increase. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...nd-arpels-addiction-support-group-655055.html

 The alhambra line is going up 20%!  I have to say it did motivate me to buy a few things!


----------



## kalunchi

Let's just say I went from owning a pair of dainty studs to buying 2 5 motif bracelets, 2 10 motif necklaces and a pair of Super alhambra earrings, all within the course of 3 weeks.  This is so dangerous, but I tell myself I am done with Van Cleef for life.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yes, this is what I told myself after I purchased my first Birkin.....LOL






kalunchi said:


> Let's just say I went from owning a pair of dainty studs to buying 2 5 motif bracelets, 2 10 motif necklaces and a pair of Super alhambra earrings, all within the course of 3 weeks. This is so dangerous, but I tell myself I am done with Van Cleef for life.


----------



## surfergirljen

kalunchi said:


> Let's just say I went from owning a pair of dainty studs to buying 2 5 motif bracelets, 2 10 motif necklaces and a pair of Super alhambra earrings, all within the course of 3 weeks.  This is so dangerous, but I tell myself I am done with Van Cleef for life.



LOL!!!! Nice haul kalunchi!!!




lilmountaingirl said:


> Not me.  I'm on strike.  Some of these brands are getting too cocky for my taste.



Yeah as much as I love them I'm starting to feel like they're just not being fair anymore... 



Hokaplan said:


> Tomorrow - July 1 - major increase at both jewelry houses! Anyone making a purchase today to beat increase? I'd love a little Van Cleef heart necklace. But my husband would kill me. Not in this lifetime. sigh......



There is one on ebay right now... it's the Carnelian one (it's not mine!!) in regular size (not sweet) - looks legit to me! Very pretty. Not affected by price increases either!!


----------



## amateurjeweler

I plan on buying much less now that higher-end jewelry brands are increasing their prices drastically and often. I used to buy gold designer pieces a few times a year. Now I'm thinking I'll buy a piece every other year if I _really_ want something. And it's going to be smaller than usual.


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> LOL!!!! Nice haul kalunchi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah as much as I love them I'm starting to feel like they're just not being fair anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> There is one on ebay right now... it's the Carnelian one (it's not mine!!) in regular size (not sweet) - looks legit to me! Very pretty. Not affected by price increases either!!


 
I saw that pendant too, surfergirljen!  I am sad because I think that there will be another price increase before February... Am I right?


----------



## Phillyfan

How much is the carnelian heart pendant new from Van Cleef? Thanks!


----------



## claudia09

Anyone have an idea on when the next VCA price increase is? TIA!


----------



## baglvr2012

Has anyone heard of a price increase for Van Cleef Alhambra pieces?  thank you!


----------



## Valentinegirl

I called last week to ask and VCA said nothing on the horizon for now. But just call the boutiques occasionally and ask.


----------



## stmary

I think in UK it has increased somewhere in april or may. That's what I've been told by the SA when I visited the store last month.


----------



## Valentinegirl

Why don't you ask on the VCA addiction thread. I asked my SA and called the store last wk. I live in the USA.  But ask on the above thread. They might know something.


----------



## baglvr2012

Thank you all!


----------



## Tulip2

Hello my fellow VCA lovers!  I got word today that prices are going up on some VCA products.  I'm sorry, I don't have details per item or even collection.

All I know is that the ring that was on my wish list (and my dear SA was holding it for me) was going up in price by $400 or about 2.2%.

So of course, I pulled the trigger on it today.  ( My SA is off until May 2nd so it was either today or I would miss it prior to the increase.)

If there's something you've been wanting, please do check with your SA to see if the price will increase May 1st.

HTH!


----------



## **Chanel**

Yes, my SA also told me about the price increase. 
I just wrote in another topic that I don't want to know VCA's prices over 10 years from now on, lol. 
Congratulations on your ring, which one did you get?


----------



## 4LV

I just checked with my as today and he told me that only high jewelry price is going to increase, the regular jewelry price is decreasing?  What pieces that are you getting is increasing the price if you don't mind me asking?

Are we talking about in the US market?


----------



## purseinsanity

**Chanel** said:


> Yes, my SA also told me about the price increase.
> I just wrote in another topic that *I don't want to know VCA's prices over 10 years from now on, lol*.
> Congratulations on your ring, which one did you get?



That's why I say buy now!!


----------



## klynneann

4LV said:


> I just checked with my as today and he told me that only high jewelry price is going to increase, the regular jewelry price is decreasing?  What pieces that are you getting is increasing the price if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Are we talking about in the US market?



Decreasing?!  Dare we dream??


----------



## valnsw

In my country, initially was told the price increase would be 1 May but was later told it would be 29 April with only 2 days' notice &#128514;

As for price decrease, I enquired on perlee signature and was told price would decrease... 

FYI I'm in Asia, not USA so it could be different for other countries.


----------



## harpbaby

I am in Singapore. Yesterday morning I walked in their boutique and was told the new price was effective from yesterday!! I was so disappointed and couldn't really buy anything due to fact I have to pay more. The new price for 6 motif white gold  with diamonds sweet bracelet is SGD$13500, up from $13000. And the pink sapphire butterfly pendant is SGD$14500, up from $13700!!!


----------



## Tulip2

**Chanel** said:


> Yes, my SA also told me about the price increase.
> 
> I just wrote in another topic that I don't want to know VCA's prices over 10 years from now on, lol.
> 
> Congratulations on your ring, which one did you get?




From the Butterfly Collection. MOP & Diamond Pink Gold BTF Ring. I've wanted this for a while now. Can't wait to pick it up!


----------



## blueberryjam

Tulip2 said:


> From the Butterfly Collection. MOP & Diamond Pink Gold BTF Ring. I've wanted this for a while now. Can't wait to pick it up!
> View attachment 3343075



 congrats *Tulip2*!


----------



## **Chanel**

purseinsanity said:


> That's why I say buy now!!



Haha, I love the way you think .



Tulip2 said:


> From the Butterfly Collection. MOP & Diamond Pink Gold BTF Ring. I've wanted this for a while now. Can't wait to pick it up!
> View attachment 3343075



That's stunning !
Many congratulations!


----------



## Tulip2

blueberryjam said:


> congrats *Tulip2*!



Thank you blue!  I'm excited too.  I've fallen hard for Pink Gold these days.  So glad it's so popular at this time.


----------



## rhm

I checked with my American SA today and she told me that she hasn't heard anything about price increases. She also confirmed that some pieces' price may go down in the USA but doesn't have the list yet.


----------



## klynneann

rhm said:


> I checked with my American SA today and she told me that she hasn't heard anything about price increases. She also confirmed that some pieces' price may go down in the USA but doesn't have the list yet.



My SA said today that the decreases would be on fine jewelry (i.e., diamond and other stone jewelery).


----------



## kimber418

Tulip2 said:


> From the Butterfly Collection. MOP & Diamond Pink Gold BTF Ring. I've wanted this for a while now. Can't wait to pick it up!
> View attachment 3343075


Love that piece Tulip2.  Congrats.  Cannot wait to see modeling pictures!


----------



## rhm

Go check the USA website, the new adjusted prices are updated. Most vintage alhambra pieces had price decrease!!!!


----------



## valnsw

rhm said:


> Go check the USA website, the new adjusted prices are updated. Most vintage alhambra pieces had price decrease!!!!



I saw the cosmos mother of pearl USA prices also decreased... Not so sure about the all diamond as I did not track those.


----------



## valnsw

Tulip2 said:


> From the Butterfly Collection. MOP & Diamond Pink Gold BTF Ring. I've wanted this for a while now. Can't wait to pick it up!
> View attachment 3343075



Congrats!!! &#128525;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rhm said:


> Go check the USA website, the new adjusted prices are updated. Most vintage alhambra pieces had price decrease!!!!




The vintage gold MOP is now $2500. What was it before ?


----------



## blueberryjam

chkpfbeliever said:


> The vintage gold MOP is now $2500. What was it before ?



Vintage Alhambra pendant in YG/MOP was USD 2,650.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

chkpfbeliever said:


> The vintage gold MOP is now $2500. What was it before ?



I believe it was 2800. it looks like they increased price in Euro too. 
interesting.


----------



## rhm

chkpfbeliever said:


> The vintage gold MOP is now $2500. What was it before ?



In the USA it was $2,650. Even for the 5 motif bracelets, the price went down from $4,000 to $ 3,750. 

So glad I waited to get the vintage onyx alhambra pendant/ 5 motif bracelet set! 

Its not a huge decrease but I'll take any savings on such classic pieces! 
Wish I waited to get the same set above in mop 1 month ago.


----------



## blueberryjam

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I believe it was 2800. it looks like they increased price in Euro too.
> interesting.



USD 2,800 was the old price for the WG/MOP vintage Alhambra pendant.


----------



## MBeech

Interestingly a few of the pieces went up in price in the US. The gold perlee rings in the medium and large and variation size are now 50 dollars more.


----------



## 4LV

OMG, the pearlee clover bangle that I'm interested in went down over12%!  I'm over the moon now. Just need to get my money tree growing. Lol


----------



## PennyD2911

4LV said:


> OMG, the pearlee clover bangle that I'm interested in went down over12%!  I'm over the moon now. Just need to get my money tree growing. Lol




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## klynneann

I think some of the sweet items went up, not that much about $50 or so for some of them.


----------



## sjunky13

Frivole also went down! :O wowow!

Magic pendant went up $200.

Ok, now what? 
My Frivole ring is less than what I paid. 
This happened to me with Cartier too. Dammit, lol


----------



## sjunky13

Tulip2 said:


> From the Butterfly Collection. MOP & Diamond Pink Gold BTF Ring. I've wanted this for a while now. Can't wait to pick it up!
> View attachment 3343075



Love love love it Tulip!!!


----------



## sjunky13

Perlee signature is down again. Was 6700, then 6300, now 6100.

I don't like this price adjustments, but I guess they have to do them .


----------



## **Chanel**

I wish we had those price decreases here in Europe too .
But alas, my SA already said a price increase was coming and some items have increased in price already.
Magic Alhambra 3 motif earrings are now EUR 7800,00 (old price EUR 7400,00).
Frivole large earrings in YG are now EUR 6050,00 (old price EUR 5750,00).
Magic long necklace 1 motif in malachite is now EUR 5900,00 (old price EUR 5600,00)
Magic Alhambra ring in grey MOP yg is now EUR 3850,00  (old price EUR 3700,00)
Socrate pave BTF ring is now EUR 12.600,00 (old price EUR 12.000,00)


----------



## MyDogTink

sjunky13 said:


> Frivole also went down! :O wowow!
> 
> Magic pendant went up $200.
> 
> Ok, now what?
> My Frivole ring is less than what I paid.
> This happened to me with Cartier too. Dammit, lol




When did Cartier have a price decrease? The two pieces I just purchased are now less.


----------



## gagabag

I am in Europe at the moment and it's disheartening to see the prices on my wishlist go up. Sigh! 

I'm going to US this summer, I'm tempted to buy there. Silly question, why is there a price adjustment in the US?


----------



## MyDogTink

gagabag said:


> I am in Europe at the moment and it's disheartening to see the prices on my wishlist go up. Sigh!
> 
> I'm going to US this summer, I'm tempted to buy there. Silly question, why is there a price adjustment in the US?




I knew but forgot. I think it has to do with the Swiss being unpegged from the euro last June,


----------



## lisawhit

the magic long pendant has increased,  the mop yellow gold was 5300k now its 5500k....


----------



## Storm Spirit

Doh! The rose gold Sweet Alhambra pendant I've been eyeing up has increased from £1150 to £1350 - almost a 15% increase, which is crazy!

Strangely the vintage version is still the same price (£1900), so I'll probably end up getting that instead 

Edit: Just double checked the prices and it's back to £1150! I'm 100% positive that it was £1350 this morning. Maybe something's up with my browser? Hmm...


----------



## rakhee81

Storm Spirit said:


> Doh! The rose gold Sweet Alhambra pendant I've been eyeing up has increased from £1150 to £1350 - almost a 15% increase, which is crazy!
> 
> Strangely the vintage version is still the same price (£1900), so I'll probably end up getting that instead
> 
> Edit: Just double checked the prices and it's back to £1150! I'm 100% positive that it was £1350 this morning. Maybe something's up with my browser? Hmm...




I've noticed the same thing! The vintage pendant I was looking at-YG onyx single motif-keeps switching in price back and forth from the 'old' price of £1750 to the 'new' of £2050 and back again! The rest of the vintage single motifs appear to remain unchanged...so far!


----------



## Storm Spirit

rakhee81 said:


> I've noticed the same thing! The vintage pendant I was looking at-YG onyx single motif-keeps switching in price back and forth from the 'old' price of £1750 to the 'new' of £2050 and back again! The rest of the vintage single motifs appear to remain unchanged...so far!



Glad to know it's not me going crazy lol! I wonder if the prices haven't increased in the UK after all


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Tulip2 said:


> From the Butterfly Collection. MOP & Diamond Pink Gold BTF Ring. I've wanted this for a while now. Can't wait to pick it up!
> View attachment 3343075



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

4LV said:


> OMG, the pearlee clover bangle that I'm interested in went down over12%!  I'm over the moon now. Just need to get my money tree growing. Lol



It DID????
What's the new price in the US??


----------



## Notorious Pink

The perlee clover bangle had a serious decrease!


----------



## ChaneLisette

I had no idea prices were changing. I am so excited to see that the perlee clover is only $24K now. Yay! A little disappointed my mini charms watch decreased by another $500 but I plan to make it up on other items. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## 4LV

texasgirliegirl said:


> It DID????
> What's the new price in the US??


$24600! Down from $28200.


----------



## pazt

4LV said:


> $24600! Down from $28200.



That is significant!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## sjunky13

MyDogTink said:


> When did Cartier have a price decrease? The two pieces I just purchased are now less.



Last spring.

Just after I bought a few things lol!


----------



## blueberryjam

texasgirliegirl said:


> It DID????
> What's the new price in the US??



Will we be seeing a reveal soon?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

blueberryjam said:


> Will we be seeing a reveal soon?



Goodness NO. 
I was really bad ( at Hermes)!lately. 
&#128560;&#128560;&#128560;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

It's great that it appears that a few items have been price adjusted. The diamond clover perlee bracelet, for example. 
It's still expensive but closer to what might be considered somewhat reasonable given the workmanship. 
I also wonder if VCA has become smart...realizing that once customers hear of an upcoming price increase they race out to buy except that THIS time prices decreased on items. 
Seems kind of tricky.


----------



## chaneljewel

tulip2 said:


> from the butterfly collection. Mop & diamond pink gold btf ring. I've wanted this for a while now. Can't wait to pick it up!
> View attachment 3343075



love! Love!


----------



## Sycomore

I have some info for UK area. The price increase will be effective May 9th so if anyone is planning a purchase maybe best to do it before


----------



## JulesB68

I do think they're being rather underhand with this news of the price increase. This is copied from the email I received:

"I am writing to you to inform you that we are going to have a price increase on the 1st of May 2016. It will be a significant one, minimum 10% and it is going to be a worldwide increase."

Do they have a year end of 30 April for their financial accounts by any chance?!

I'm in the UK by the way


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Antonio Loredo said:


> I have some info for UK area. The price increase will be effective May 9th so if anyone is planning a purchase maybe best to do it before



Depending on the piece you are interested in it might be in your best interest to wait. 
Some prices have decreased.


----------



## Sycomore

Ok you are right ^^ I just asked about the single motif vintage pendant. It will increase the 9th said the SA I spoke to. Any idea which pieces are going to decrease?


----------



## drpn21

Antonio Loredo said:


> Ok you are right ^^ I just asked about the single motif vintage pendant. It will increase the 9th said the SA I spoke to. Any idea which pieces are going to decrease?




Hi, I don't post very much but thought I'd let you know- some of the price increases in the UK are huge. I had asked about the new prices before I made some purchases last week. The increases were around 16-20 %. I also logged onto the website on Sunday morning and the new prices were up but they changed it back to the old prices by the afternoon!
I don't think anything is decreasing in the UK as at the moment, the UK is one of the cheapest places for vca, cheaper than euro prices and there has been no price increase for 2yrs. For example, I was told the Magic malachite pendant is increasing from 4000 to 4800!! 
I'm just hoping that the week's delay in the price increase is for vca to reevaluate and readjust the new prices so they are not so ridiculous [emoji47]


----------



## valnsw

JulesB68 said:


> I do think they're being rather underhand with this news of the price increase. This is copied from the email I received:
> 
> "I am writing to you to inform you that we are going to have a price increase on the 1st of May 2016. It will be a significant one, minimum 10% and it is going to be a worldwide increase."
> 
> Do they have a year end of 30 April for their financial accounts by any chance?!
> 
> I'm in the UK by the way



Iirc, the financial year end for Richemont group (which VCA is under) is 31 March. 

In the past years, the price increase (if any) was typically on 1 April or in October. HTHs.

This year is kind of an anomaly in the sense that it's delayed to May.


----------



## NewBe

valnsw said:


> Iirc, the financial year end for Richemont group (which VCA is under) is 31 March.
> 
> In the past years, the price increase (if any) was typically on 1 April or in October. HTHs.
> 
> This year is kind of an anomaly in the sense that it's delayed to May.



I was also told 3/31 is their FYE in Europe.  They usually do that natural increase on 4/1.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Why are prices being decreased? Wouldn't that just piss off customers who bought at higher prices? I mean, it's ok to just keep the prices flat and wait for inflation to catch up... But to decrease them?

I just raced to purchase two items in my country as was also told they were going up 10%... However now that the US prices on the same items went down by about 7%, I am feeling rather cheesed off. Don't like these sneaky tactics by VCA!


----------



## HADASSA

elizabethtwrs said:


> Why are prices being decreased? Wouldn't that just piss off customers who bought at higher prices? I mean, it's ok to just keep the prices flat and wait for inflation to catch up... But to decrease them?
> 
> I just raced to purchase two items in my country as was also told they were going up 10%... However now that the US prices on the same items went down by about 7%, I am feeling rather cheesed off. Don't like these sneaky tactics by VCA!



I think it's about price evening across global markets. The US did have some really high prices on VCA, and one could have bought in Europe, save the VAT and save close to US$10000 depending on the purchase.

As exciting as it is to purchase something and save when abroad, it's about maintaining a viable presence in the countries where they are represented.

I got caught in the Cartier price decrease last year in the US


----------



## Sycomore

I have been doing some numbers and it is totally right. The U.K. Is the cheapest to buy VCA. Now after the increase on the 9th it will be more even with the other countries. I was lucky to place my order before this. By the way I asked my SA and nothing is going to decrease there.


----------



## MyDogTink

Chanel had a US price decrease on their watches last year. I thought that in addition to evening out the prices globally it was due to the CHF being de-pegged from the euro. That de-pegging caused issues for Swiss watchmakers last year.


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

elizabethtwrs said:


> Why are prices being decreased? Wouldn't that just piss off customers who bought at higher prices? I mean, it's ok to just keep the prices flat and wait for inflation to catch up... But to decrease them?
> 
> I just raced to purchase two items in my country as was also told they were going up 10%... However now that the US prices on the same items went down by about 7%, I am feeling rather cheesed off. Don't like these sneaky tactics by VCA!



Totally agree!!!  The older pieces that I own have gone down to my cost and new pieces went down.  When that happened to Cartier last year, VCA's SA and I talked about it, they told me VCA would not do that.  And now....

Went to the store just a couple days ago (I reside in US), I think pieces with diamonds go up a bit vs others went down.  

So, which brands hold the values now????  Currently only my Bvlgari and Tiffany pieces are up!!!  Cross my fingers!


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

MyDogTink said:


> Chanel had a US price decrease on their watches last year. I thought that in addition to evening out the prices globally it was due to the CHF being de-pegged from the euro. That de-pegging caused issues for Swiss watchmakers last year.



Unfortunately I bought my J12 before it went down!!!  That didn't feel good.


----------



## purseinsanity

texasgirliegirl said:


> It's great that it appears that a few items have been price adjusted. The diamond clover perlee bracelet, for example.
> It's still expensive but closer to what might be considered somewhat reasonable given the workmanship.
> I also wonder if VCA has become smart...realizing that once customers hear of an upcoming price increase they race out to buy except that THIS time prices decreased on items.
> Seems kind of tricky.



Wow!  They dropped the price of it by almost $4K!


----------



## purseinsanity

HADASSA said:


> I think it's about price evening across global markets. The US did have some really high prices on VCA, and one could have bought in Europe, save the VAT and save close to US$10000 depending on the purchase.
> 
> As exciting as it is to purchase something and save when abroad, it's about maintaining a viable presence in the countries where they are represented.
> 
> I got caught in the Cartier price decrease last year in the US



Off topic, but is Cartier decreasing prices again, I wonder?  I got on the wrong end of that stick too!


----------



## purseinsanity

Tulip2 said:


> From the Butterfly Collection. MOP & Diamond Pink Gold BTF Ring. I've wanted this for a while now. Can't wait to pick it up!
> View attachment 3343075



This is amazing!


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Hmmm...I think it's a sign you need to get the Perlee diamond clover bangle now!


----------



## purseinsanity

sjunky13 said:


> Frivole also went down! :O wowow!
> 
> Magic pendant went up $200.
> 
> Ok, now what?
> My Frivole ring is less than what I paid.
> This happened to me with Cartier too. Dammit, lol



I always get screwed too.

How much is the Frivole ring now compared to before?  Is it the YG or diamond one that went down?  Or both?


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> Hmmm...I think it's a sign you need to get the Perlee diamond clover bangle now!




And you my friend are a bad influence! [emoji1][emoji1][emoji8]
I told my SA today I'm thinking maybe for a Christmas pressie to myself.  
You know like To: Me From: Me With Love
[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> And you my friend are a bad influence! [emoji1][emoji1][emoji8]
> I told my SA today I'm thinking maybe for a Christmas pressie to myself.
> You know like To: Me From: Me With Love
> [emoji23][emoji23]



Rewarding yourself is the best gift ever!  You can say to yourself, "I'll love you always!'


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> Rewarding yourself is the best gift ever!  You can say to yourself, "I'll love you always!'




I totally agree!


----------



## gagabag

purseinsanity said:


> Off topic, but is Cartier decreasing prices again, I wonder?  I got on the wrong end of that stick too!




My SA (in Italy) told me no price changes for Cartier and the prices will be reviewed again before September.


----------



## Tulip2

purseinsanity said:


> This is amazing!



Thank you!  I picked it up last Monday.  I'll do a proper Reveal as soon as I can get the time!  It's a real stunner.


----------



## purseinsanity

gagabag said:


> My SA (in Italy) told me no price changes for Cartier and the prices will be reviewed again before September.


 Thanks!


----------



## NYTexan

purseinsanity said:


> Rewarding yourself is the best gift ever!  You can say to yourself, "I'll love you always!'


Awesome quote! May need to borrow that one


----------



## Tulip2

kimber418 said:


> Love that piece Tulip2.  Congrats.  Cannot wait to see modeling pictures!





valnsw said:


> Congrats!!! &#128525;





sjunky13 said:


> Love love love it Tulip!!!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Gorgeous!!!





chaneljewel said:


> love! Love!





purseinsanity said:


> This is amazing!



Thank you all!  You're very kind!  Finally found the time to show my BTF Ring in Pink Gold with MOP & Diamonds.  I'm seriously on


----------



## sweetierene

Tulip2 said:


> Thank you all!  You're very kind!  Finally found the time to show my BTF Ring in Pink Gold with MOP & Diamonds.  I'm seriously on


Congreats~ I love this ring! It looks so good on you and match with your nail colour! I went to try it when it hit the store a few weeks back.. guess I should go for it now.


----------



## Sycomore

Tulip2 said:


> Thank you all!  You're very kind!  Finally found the time to show my BTF Ring in Pink Gold with MOP & Diamonds.  I'm seriously on




Absolutely breathtaking! What a gorgeous ring


----------



## purseinsanity

Tulip2 said:


> Thank you all!  You're very kind!  Finally found the time to show my BTF Ring in Pink Gold with MOP & Diamonds.  I'm seriously on



Truly TDF!  I tried one on at the boutique this weekend and I had a hard time leaving it there!


----------



## Diamondbirdie

The prices in Europe seem to have increased, certainly for all of the pieces that I had my eye on, typical! The Vintage Alhambra MOP pendant was £1750, now £2000


----------



## Tulip2

Diamondbirdie said:


> The prices in Europe seem to have increased, certainly for all of the pieces that I had my eye on, typical! The Vintage Alhambra MOP pendant was £1750, now £2000



Oh my!


----------



## Tulip2

PennyD2911 said:


> And you my friend are a bad influence! [emoji1][emoji1][emoji8]
> I told my SA today I'm thinking maybe for a Christmas pressie to myself.
> You know like* To: Me From: Me With Love*
> [emoji23][emoji23]



I'm loving this!  



purseinsanity said:


> Rewarding yourself is the best gift ever!  You can say to yourself, *"I'll love you always!*'



And this would be true!


----------



## Tulip2

sweetierene said:


> Congreats~ I love this ring! It looks so good on you and match with your nail colour! I went to try it when it hit the store a few weeks back.. guess I should go for it now.



I highly recommend this BTF ring.  Of all my rings, this one takes the cake!  



Antonio Loredo said:


> Absolutely breathtaking! What a gorgeous ring



So kind of you to say Antonio!  



purseinsanity said:


> Truly TDF!  I tried one on at the boutique this weekend and I had a hard time leaving it there!



I know!  I think you should run on back and get it!  Yes, I'm here to enable you.


----------



## PennyD2911

Tulip2 said:


> I'm loving this!
> 
> 
> 
> And this would be true!




Thanks Tulip2, I thought it very appropriate for that VCA piece. LOL


----------



## Sycomore

The prices have indeed increased, I was so happy to be able to pick up the last thing in my wish list before that, it was just meant to be


----------



## purseinsanity

Tulip2 said:


> I know!  I think you should run on back and get it!  Yes, I'm here to enable you.


----------



## fineprint

Tulip2 said:


> Thank you all!  You're very kind!  Finally found the time to show my BTF Ring in Pink Gold with MOP & Diamonds.  I'm seriously on




Congrats on getting this ring!  It's lovely!!


----------



## Tulip2

fineprint said:


> Congrats on getting this ring!  It's lovely!!



Thank you fineprint!  I've been wearing it every day.  I'm so in love with this butterfly ring.


----------



## Leda

...


----------



## Astrum

Does anyone know if the new single row diamond perlee bracelets recently went up in price (particularly in Canada?). 

I was eyeing them earlier in the fall but got lured away by all the other new offerings in the Alhambra line (blue agate! guilloche! holiday pendant!) . I really don't remember the original price, but I feel like it is significantly higher than what I initially thought it to be. Would anyone be able to confirm? They are now around 28k cdn and I thought they were around 23k. 

Just want confirmation that I'm not going senile.


----------



## JulesB68

I think you may be (unfortunately) correct. I thought I remembered the WG being about 17k gbp and it's now £19,400. Damn!


----------



## Astrum

That's a crazy 15-20% jump depending on currency in just a few months.


----------



## Toronto24

I love this bracelet and it has been near the top of my wish list. I asked my SA today but she said there wasn’t an increase but there may be one sometime (? when). I can’t remember what the price was when I looked at it a couple of months back but this price does seem higher than I thought it was.


----------



## say brooke

Any one know about a price increase in the US? I've heard April! Hope its not true. Got too much on my wish list.


----------



## lisawhit

oh boy,,,,here we go.....


----------



## innerpeace85

Whats new??!! In the 1.5 years I have known about VCA's existence, they have had 1 price increase and then a decrease!


----------



## splurgetothemax

I just checked the USA web and they have increased all the items. Just last week Alhambra mop bracelet just $3700 and now $4800 (!). Unbelievably outrageous price increases I think. I was planning to get either onyx or mop bracelet but this shocking new price somehow dampened my mood. I dont know if the stores outside US already adjusted the prices as well.


----------



## chiaoapple

splurgetothemax said:


> I just checked the USA web and they have increased all the items. Just last week Alhambra mop bracelet just $3700 and now $4800 (!). Unbelievably outrageous price increases I think. I was planning to get either onyx or mop bracelet but this shocking new price somehow dampened my mood. I dont know if the stores outside US already adjusted the prices as well.


Wow the increase amount is indeed shocking! Interested to hear from others whether the increase is on select items / in the US only?
I checked my country's site, and the item I have my eye on (WG perlee clover bracelet) remains at the same price. The YG perlee clover bracelet, guilloche necklace & bracelet (my most recent purchases) are the same price as well. Hope the increase is not being rolled out internationally!


----------



## honeypeach

splurgetothemax said:


> I just checked the USA web and they have increased all the items. Just last week Alhambra mop bracelet just $3700 and now $4800 (!). Unbelievably outrageous price increases I think. I was planning to get either onyx or mop bracelet but this shocking new price somehow dampened my mood. I dont know if the stores outside US already adjusted the prices as well.



On my computer, they are still USD$3700..
Also, on my local website, the price is unchanged.


----------



## LadyCupid

splurgetothemax said:


> I just checked the USA web and they have increased all the items. Just last week Alhambra mop bracelet just $3700 and now $4800 (!). Unbelievably outrageous price increases I think. I was planning to get either onyx or mop bracelet but this shocking new price somehow dampened my mood. I dont know if the stores outside US already adjusted the prices as well.


It's not the first time that someone didn't look properly at the respective site. Please ensure your location is set to USA instead because $4800 is the price for Canada. There is no increase so far.


----------



## susan08

LadyCupid said:


> It's not the first time that someone didn't look properly at the respective site. Please ensure your location is set to USA instead because $4800 is the price for Canada. There is no increase so far.



haha I was thinking the same. There’s no reason to jump from $3600 to $4800. It sounds exactly the wrong currency and Canadian dollar sign is the same as usd.


----------



## splurgetothemax

I double checked the web and, thankfully, I was wrong. I usually have USA site set on my phone,  but I used different phone this time and it took me to CAD although I typed  " VCA usa online" on google. It relieved me, however, that the price is still the same. Sorry for the false alarm and thanks for the correction. Yes, the $ sign for both countries are the same.


----------



## inverved

Price increase of 4% in Australia begins on October 1st.


----------



## Mali_

no_1_diva said:


> Price increase of 4% in Australia begins on October 1st.


Wow. Is this increase going to affect all markets in phases or just AUS?

I have so many more pieces to buy


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

heard from a reseller price is going up in US on Oct 1st as well.


----------



## Mali_

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> heard from a reseller price is going up in US on Oct 1st as well.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Anyone else confirm this? I wanted to get something for my birthday next month and will need to get it earlier if that is the case.


----------



## chanelchic2002

I was told by my SA that only certain collections were going up but not the Alhambra for now.


----------



## nycmamaofone

chanelchic2002 said:


> I was told by my SA that only certain collections were going up but not the Alhambra for now.[/QUOTE
> 
> Do you know which lines are going up?


----------



## 7777777

chanelchic2002 said:


> I was told by my SA that only certain collections were going up but not the Alhambra for now.


Do you know if Perlee line is going to increase?


----------



## chanelchic2002

7777777 said:


> Do you know if Perlee line is going to increase?



My SA would not specify as to which two lines are being affected but she did say instead of a price increase the prices are going down on two certain lines but told me that it was nothing I would be interested in. I would assume it would be for some lines that are not as popular? If I hear more I will let you know.


----------



## cattttrannn

chanelchic2002 said:


> My SA would not specify as to which two lines are being affected but she did say instead of a price increase the prices are going down on two certain lines but told me that it was nothing I would be interested in. I would assume it would be for some lines that are not as popular? If I hear more I will let you know.


My SA just let me know the flowerlace pieces are going down about $800, not much but any decrease would be welcome


----------



## Rami00

cattttrannn said:


> My SA just let me know the flowerlace pieces are going down about $800, not much but any decrease would be welcome


YES!!!!!


----------



## prettychic

cattttrannn said:


> My SA just let me know the flowerlace pieces are going down about $800, not much but any decrease would be welcome


----------



## prettychic

Does anyone know which item will go down $800. as poster was told by her SA and is that including the US?


----------



## louise_elouise

So no price changes to Alhambra?


----------



## cattttrannn

prettychic said:


> Does anyone know which item will go down $800. as poster was told by her SA and is that including the US?


Here is my SA text:
The Flowerlace earrings and Ring both had a price adjustment today. The Earrings went from $29,900 to $29,100 and the ring from $28,900 to $28,100. 
I am in US


----------



## Kayceedee88

Chanel Lover 2929 said:


> I think some of this information is not correct. You should check this out. I think their prices are pretty up to date? I have used in the past and a couple of weeks after price increase it tends to show all prices pretty accurately.


The prices seem outdated on this website. The tax rates are also inaccurate. It indicates 5% for Canada but most provinces are 12% or more.


----------



## izzyParis

cattttrannn said:


> Here is my SA text:
> The Flowerlace earrings and Ring both had a price adjustment today. The Earrings went from $29,900 to $29,100 and the ring from $28,900 to $28,100.
> I am in US


Tempatation strikes again on the flowerlace earrings, thank you for sharing.  I keep putting the earrings on my short wish list and taking them off...I guess it's time to ponder again.  My main concern is the weight of the earrings being a limitation as to frequency of wear...but I do love them....


----------



## cattttrannn

izzyParis said:


> Tempatation strikes again on the flowerlace earrings, thank you for sharing.  I keep putting the earrings on my short wish list and taking them off...I guess it's time to ponder again.  My main concern is the weight of the earrings being a limitation as to frequency of wear...but I do love them....


I got the picture of your collection as my focus to get VCA pieces ( but I have both WG and YG). I use my WG pave frivole earrings very often, so I want to get different look for another earrings, and the flower lace fits into that criteria.


----------



## TankerToad

Have been hovering around the Flowerlace pendant - wish THAT would have a price decrease


----------



## cattttrannn

TankerToad said:


> Have been hovering around the Flowerlace pendant - wish THAT would have a price decrease


The small flowerlace pendant does go down about $700 (I was told by my SA, I did not pay attention to the price of the necklace), so the new prices for flowerlace line are displayed on the VCA website now


----------



## ameliabedelia

SA said has not heard about any increases for Sweet Alhambra.  Whew.  Hope I'm safe to buy it in 2 weeks.  Might pick it up this weekend.


----------



## Lovebb12

Dear Van Cleef fans, can you let me know was the price increase in Oct 2019 a global event or only in Europe and the State? How about the rest of the world, when will be the next price increase?

Is that usually every April or year end?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mali_

No idea, but I hope prices don’t increase at all.


----------



## charchar888

Price increases normally occur in March and Sept.


----------



## 7777777

i do not believe there was one in the Usa in October.


----------



## Bisoux78

Lovebb12 said:


> Dear Van Cleef fans, can you let me know was the price increase in Oct 2019 a global event or only in Europe and the State? How about the rest of the world, when will be the next price increase?
> Is that usually every April or year end? Thanks a lot!



Didn't prices go down a few hundred dollars for the Alhambra pieces in 2019? I'm pretty sure coz that's when I bought my Onyx pendant...


----------



## syr_chanel

Sorry i'm new to VCA, so I'm not too sure...
Did VCA have a price increase in Canada this year? If so, by how much?
Thank you!


----------



## cafecreme15

I haven’t heard of a price increase anywhere in North America (I know for sure there has not been one in US), but I don’t live in Canada so I could be misinformed


----------



## Meowwu

You can see more discussions on pricing and increase in Canada at: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/van-cleef-arpels-current-worldwide-prices.537111/page-91


----------



## honhon

i really think the price increased that happened in AU was a foreign currency adjustment


----------



## annie476

Hey guys, did you also notice the price increase on the VCA website today? I bought a piece on Tuesday and definitely 400$ more today


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I just checked the US site for the three rings on my wishlist and they are still the same price.  Sometimes when I go to the Van Cleef website for some reason it shows me Canada prices and I have to go up and change it to US dollars. Maybe that’s what happened?


----------



## annie476

yep! you're right, must be my lack of sleep


----------



## cromagnon

I had same issue that apmost caused a stroke


----------



## Fashion412

I legit almost ordered the alhambra bracelet I've been eyeballing due to this thread LOL


----------



## fawnhagh

Can anyone confirm if the prices will increase in Europe from 1 July 2020?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DS2006

fawnhagh said:


> Can anyone confirm if the prices will increase in Europe from 1 July 2020?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Please see this thread in the sticky threads at the top of the VCA forum regarding worldwide prices and ask your question there:






						Van Cleef & Arpels: Current Worldwide Prices
					

Mods please feel free to delete this Thread if it was already posted, but I made a search with no results.    I thought it would be really helpful for many of us to have a site where all VCA prices are listed. This will save multiple threads of the same questions created and it would make life a...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## ArpelLover

Does anyone know if the price increase has been implemented? I recently bought a YG frivole necklace/large model from neiman marcus for $4250, but the Van Cleef website says $4450. Would love to understand if Neiman Marcus just didn't update in time or if there are different pricing for different places??









						Frivole pendant, large model - VCARC96800 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Frivole pendant, large model, 18K yellow gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## DS2006

ArpelLover said:


> Does anyone know if the price increase has been implemented? I recently bought a YG frivole necklace/large model from neiman marcus for $4250, but the Van Cleef website says $4450. Would love to understand if Neiman Marcus just didn't update in time or if there are different pricing for different places??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frivole pendant, large model - VCARC96800 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Frivole pendant, large model, 18K yellow gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com



For future reference, refer to the thread on Worldwide prices pinned at the top of the VCA forum.

Yes, the price increase was around Sept. 24th. That pendant in yg is not on the NM site, so perhaps it was sold at the previous price because they are no longer carrying it in their regular stock?


----------



## ArpelLover

DS2006 said:


> For future reference, refer to the thread on Worldwide prices pinned at the top of the VCA forum.
> 
> Yes, the price increase was around Sept. 24th. That pendant in yg is not on the NM site, so perhaps it was sold at the previous price because they are no longer carrying it in their regular stock?


Thanks a lot! I was just paranoid I bought one of a lower quality since it does say on the VCA website the final price may vary depending on material lol


----------



## Bunnybunny88

Heard a rumor there is a price increase... Can anyone confirm?? 

I'm little disappointed that my SA didn't tell me anything about it, even though I told her about my wish list couple days ago... (currently out of stock) 

I'm thinking of just putting a full deposit via online. Has anyone done this before??? I'm super nervous since its close to 15k . Never purchased anything big like this online. But id hate to pay extra 1k for no reason next month either!


----------



## DS2006

There was just a price increase in late September and it was the first one in years. The only price increases that were confirmed recently were on certain high jewelry and watches. It's very unlikely that their will be an increase this soon on the regular jewelry.


----------



## Bunnybunny88

DS2006 said:


> There was just a price increase in late September and it was the first one in years. The only price increases that were confirmed recently were on certain high jewelry and watches. It's very unlikely that their will be an increase this soon on the regular jewelry.


Thanks. I've heard about watch and high jewelry price increase. I thought it happened already in Jan 21... no? 
Glad to hear there won't be another increase anytime soon ...


----------



## chromemilou

Hi there. May I ask where you heard about the price increase? Txs!


----------



## DS2006

Bunnybunny88 said:


> Thanks. I've heard about watch and high jewelry price increase. I thought it happened already in Jan 21... no?
> Glad to hear there won't be another increase anytime soon ...



Not sure about the actual date of the watch and high jewelry price increase, but yes, it was talked about in January so I think it has already happened.


----------



## Onederland

I went on the website this morning and got scared the increase happened! But then noticed my location was changed.

still, I put deposits down on my intended item so I could lock in the current price.


----------



## sammix3

Onederland said:


> I went on the website this morning and got scared the increase happened! But then noticed my location was changed.
> 
> still, I put deposits down on my intended item so I could lock in the current price.


Are you on the Canadian site? For some reason once in a while it switches me there and the prices scare me


----------



## Onederland

sammix3 said:


> Are you on the Canadian site? For some reason once in a while it switches me there and the prices scare me



that’s exactly what happened, I almost had a heart attack but I put a deposit down a few weeks ago so I’m glad I did now, just in case.


----------



## glamourbag

Onederland said:


> that’s exactly what happened, I almost had a heart attack but I put a deposit down a few weeks ago so I’m glad I did now, just in case.


Welcome to Canada. Lol the place where everything costs 25% more at least!


----------



## umamanikam

If van cleef is a sister company of Cartier ,will the prices be decreased .In uk cartier prices have decreased .Any info .


----------



## dbcelly

Have your SA's actually confirmed a price increase (or decrease ) with you BEFORE it happened?  

I feel like doing so would cause a frenzy, but since it happens on different dates in different countries... it seems like we eventually find out and hopefully have a few days notice to buy what we planned to.


----------



## jsmile

dbcelly said:


> Have your SA's actually confirmed a price increase (or decrease ) with you BEFORE it happened?
> 
> I feel like doing so would cause a frenzy, but since it happens on different dates in different countries... it seems like we eventually find out and hopefully have a few days notice to buy what we planned to.


My sa confirmed a price increase like a week or two in advance.


----------



## hkim019

jsmile said:


> My sa confirmed a price increase like a week or two in advance.


Another price increase? Could you kindly share which country you're in which your SA confirmed the price increase? I thought they just had one in the States, so it's a shame they're doing one again so quick.


----------



## jsmile

hkim019 said:


> Another price increase? Could you kindly share which country you're in which your SA confirmed the price increase? I thought they just had one in the States, so it's a shame they're doing one again so quick.


You misunderstood. I didnt mean to say if there is a price increase. However, should there be one, my SA told me about 2 weeks in advance last time


----------



## hkim019

jsmile said:


> You misunderstood. I didnt mean to say if there is a price increase. However, should there be one, my SA told me about 2 weeks in advance last time


Ah woops, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## chromemilou

I heard from an IG that at least in Singapore there will be a price increase in May.  Has anyone heard anything about the US?  I know there was an increase already on some of the items in January, but I don't think it impacted the Alhambra or Perlee lines. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## J_love_Chanel

My SA in HK told me that the increase is happening on 11th of May.  
can’t believe it’s happening so soon after September increase.


----------



## NY2LA

chromemilou said:


> I heard from an IG that at least in Singapore there will be a price increase in May.  Has anyone heard anything about the US?  I know there was an increase already on some of the items in January, but I don't think it impacted the Alhambra or Perlee lines. Thanks so much in advance!


Yes, there will be a worldwide increase of 3% on 11-May


----------



## chromemilou

NY2LA said:


> Yes, there will be a worldwide increase of 3% on 11-May


Oh wow. Did you find out about this through your SA? Txs!


----------



## periogirl28

Price increase 
High Jewellery and watches - 29th April
Jewellery and watches - 11th May 
Up to 5% depending on country/ region.


----------



## chromemilou

periogirl28 said:


> Price increase
> High Jewellery and watches - 29th April
> Jewellery and watches - 11th May
> Up to 5% depending on country/ region.


Thanks for sharing! Good thing I have an appt today. lol.


----------



## NY2LA

chromemilou said:


> Oh wow. Did you find out about this through your SA? Txs!


Yes, I asked my SA but I also saw a couple of others confirm with their SAs as well (other states and countries )


----------



## chromemilou

NY2LA said:


> Yes, I asked my SA but I also saw a couple of others confirm with their SAs as well (other states and countries )


Thanks so much for getting back to me!  It's annoying news esp with such an inventory shortage lately, but at least we can be prepared? .


----------



## NY2LA

chromemilou said:


> Thanks so much for getting back to me!  It's annoying news esp with such an inventory shortage lately, but at least we can be prepared? .


I know, it’s so frustrating!


----------



## Breakfast@Chaumet

umamanikam said:


> If van cleef is a sister company of Cartier ,will the prices be decreased .In uk cartier prices have decreased .Any info .


My SA confirmed there will be an increase in UK too.


----------



## mikue

periogirl28 said:


> Price increase
> High Jewellery and watches - 29th April
> Jewellery and watches - 11th May
> Up to 5% depending on country/ region.



Does this apply to Canada as well? I was hoping to make my first purchase (an Alhambra vintage necklace) in person but we're still in lock down here; I won't be able to go into the store until end of May. I might order online if that this is the case (didn't we just have an increase in Sept 2020?). Thanks!


----------



## periogirl28

mikue said:


> Does this apply to Canada as well? I was hoping to make my first purchase (an Alhambra vintage necklace) in person but we're still in lock down here; I won't be able to go into the store until end of May. I might order online if that this is the case (didn't we just have an increase in Sept 2020?). Thanks!


I believe it’s a worldwide increase but I cannot confirm Canada specifically. Apologies. Can you contact local customer service?


----------



## jsmile

mikue said:


> Does this apply to Canada as well? I was hoping to make my first purchase (an Alhambra vintage necklace) in person but we're still in lock down here; I won't be able to go into the store until end of May. I might order online if that this is the case (didn't we just have an increase in Sept 2020?). Thanks!



I'd try to contact someone at the store asap as stock in Canada is super low for Alhambra line. They are doing wait lists.  Canada's increase was in July


----------



## honhon

my SA confirmed 3% increase on all items from May 11


----------



## innerpeace85

honhon said:


> my SA confirmed 3% increase on all items from May 11


Are you in US?


----------



## honhon

innerpeace85 said:


> Are you in US?


this is from my SA in Singapore


----------



## Alena21

honhon said:


> this is from my SA in Singapore


It is not ALL items. Excluded are :
Engagement rings,  Lucky Spring, Lucky Animals and some watches but don’t know which ones- worldwide.


----------



## Bunnybunny88

mikue said:


> Does this apply to Canada as well? I was hoping to make my first purchase (an Alhambra vintage necklace) in person but we're still in lock down here; I won't be able to go into the store until end of May. I might order online if that this is the case (didn't we just have an increase in Sept 2020?). Thanks!



Sorry not the answer you want to hear but I'm curious as well.... I'm looking at buying something expensive but because CAD increased like insane for the past couple months, US price becomes significantly cheaper


jsmile said:


> I'd try to contact someone at the store asap as stock in Canada is super low for Alhambra line. They are doing wait lists.  Canada's increase was in July


Did you find out? Canada price is already super high


----------



## Catapple

innerpeace85 said:


> Are you in US?


My two SAs both said they haven't heard any price increase news in US.


----------



## ShadowComet

Catapple said:


> My two SAs both said they haven't heard any price increase news in US.



Same. My SA called NY VCA office this morning and they aren't confirming the increase.


----------



## louise_elouise

Called Europe today and the guy at client services confirmed it


----------



## Bunnybunny88

louise_elouise said:


> Called Europe today and the guy at client services confirmed it


Confirmed a price increase you meant?


----------



## louise_elouise

Bunnybunny88 said:


> Confirmed a price increase you meant?


Yes


----------



## chromemilou

Based on the responses here, so far it seems like a price increase has been confirmed for different countries in Asia and Europe, but it still seems a little unclear for the US.


----------



## dd8180

I walked in yesterday. My SA said they have not received any increase notice yet (southern CA). I still paid full for mini frivole pendant and earrings anyways. She said almost everything is in low stock and average waiting time for my order is 1-2 months. I just should be patient.


----------



## n1a

No news from Australia too


----------



## HADASSA

Anyone can feel free to correct me if I am wrong but if I recall correctly, Asia and Europe got word of September 2020’s WORLDWIDE PRICE INCREASE long before the US did.

Wouldn’t it be lovely if there was actually a DECREASE instead???!!!


----------



## chromemilou

HADASSA said:


> Anyone can feel free to correct me if I am wrong but if I recall correctly, Asia and Europe got word of September 2020’s WORLDWIDE PRICE INCREASE long before the US did.
> 
> Wouldn’t it be lovely if there was actually a DECREASE instead???!!!


You're so right Hadassa and that's why I'm so annoyed. Why is the US always the last to know (or willing to confirm)?? ugh.


----------



## HADASSA

chromemilou said:


> You're so right Hadassa and that's why I'm so annoyed. Why is the US always the last to know (or willing to confirm)?? ugh.



I think it serves the US well if there is a mad rush to purchase (even if there is no increase). Maybe the last part of your statement “or willing to confirm” might better sum this up.


----------



## chromemilou

Totally agreed! lol.


----------



## jsmile

So far we know the following countries have confirmed increases:

Singapore
Hong Kong
Uk
Europe. 

Any other countries with SAs confirming?


----------



## NY2LA

jsmile said:


> So far we know the following countries have confirmed increases:
> 
> Singapore
> Hong Kong
> Uk
> Europe.
> 
> Any other countries with SAs confirming?


US confirmed by my SA
A friend also confirmed with her Neiman Marcus SA


----------



## Alena21

jsmile said:


> So far we know the following countries have confirmed increases:
> 
> Singapore
> Hong Kong
> Uk
> Europe.
> 
> Any other countries with SAs confirming?


The whole of Asia: so add Japan, Thailand,  Malaysia, South Korea


----------



## prettychic

Any word on what date for US? TIA


----------



## innerpeace85

NY2LA said:


> US confirmed by my SA
> A friend also confirmed with her Neiman Marcus SA


Oh dear lord! My SA at South Coast Plaza CA and NM just told me yesterday that they don’t have info on price increase.


----------



## HADASSA

innerpeace85 said:


> Oh dear lord! My SA at South Coast Plaza CA and NM just told me yesterday that they don’t have info on price increase.


My SAs at both stand-alone (NYC) and NM have not been officially notified either


----------



## NY2LA

innerpeace85 said:


> Oh dear lord! My SA at South Coast Plaza CA and NM just told me yesterday that they don’t have info on price increase.





HADASSA said:


> My SAs at both stand-alone (NYC) and NM have not been officially notified either



This is weird


----------



## innerpeace85

NY2LA said:


> This is weird


Your SA is from which boutique please?


----------



## Diana07

My SA confirmed a price increase for the US on May 11 but no info on what percentage


----------



## NY2LA

innerpeace85 said:


> Your SA is from which boutique please?


Americana- Manhasset, NY
My friend’s NM SA is in SF


----------



## juejue

My SA in thailand confirmed a 4-5% price increase storewide in Thailand on May11 except the new lucky spring collection and 3 pieces that the prices will be decreased. 2 out of 3 decreased pieces are 2 motifs magic alhambra earrings with pave in both onyx wg and gmop rg. Sorry that I can’t remember the last one.


----------



## DS2006

juejue said:


> My SA in thailand confirmed a 4-5% price increase storewide in Thailand on May11 except the new lucky spring collection and 3 pieces that the prices will be decreased. 2 out of 3 decreased pieces are 2 motifs magic alhambra earrings with pave in both onyx wg and gmop rg. Sorry that I can’t remember the last one.



Oh wow, a decrease sounds pretty wonderful on those earrings!


----------



## ohsohappy

juejue said:


> My SA in thailand confirmed a 4-5% price increase storewide in Thailand on May11 except the new lucky spring collection and 3 pieces that the prices will be decreased. 2 out of 3 decreased pieces are 2 motifs magic alhambra earrings with pave in both onyx wg and gmop rg. Sorry that I can’t remember the last one.


they know I already have two motif pave/ gmop rg....?


----------



## RAEDAY

I reached out to my SA today who is based in Texas.  He's been with the company a lonnnnng time.  He, too, has heard confirmation of a 3% increase on 5/11 for some countries, but to his knowledge, nothing is scheduled yet for the US.  He wonders if currency is the driving factor but there has been no confirmation from his NYC contacts.


----------



## say brooke

raedaybaby said:


> I reached out to my SA today who is based in Texas.  He's been with the company a lonnnnng time.  He, too, has heard confirmation of a 3% increase on 5/11 for some countries, but to his knowledge, nothing is scheduled yet for the US.  He wonders if currency is the driving factor but there has been no confirmation from his NYC contacts.


Hope its not happening! Do keep us informed.


----------



## HADASSA

raedaybaby said:


> I reached out to my SA today who is based in Texas.  He's been with the company a lonnnnng time.  He, too, has heard confirmation of a 3% increase on 5/11 for some countries, but to his knowledge, nothing is scheduled yet for the US.  He wonders if currency is the driving factor but there has been no confirmation from his NYC contacts.


I am trying to understand your SA's comment about currency being the driving factor to increase prices. Was he referring to the markets which we know for sure will be having an increase - Asia, Europe, don't know if anyone mentioned the Middle East?

In my limited understanding of currencies, if a currency is weak compared to other major world currencies, I would think a country like the US would be the first to have a price increase  - IMPORTS are more expensive; EXPORTS are cheaper. Otherwise it gives the country whose currency is weaker an unfair advantage and equalizing prices across markets has been the rationale for all these price adjustments across luxury houses.

If my understanding seems off, someone with more knowledge please enlighten me.


----------



## expatwife

My Singapore SA also told me price increase on May 11


----------



## LADY755

In Dubai , price increase will happen on 18 May as per my SA in The Dubai Mall. So I’ll be putting a deposit for an MOP bracelet before that


----------



## HADASSA

LADY755 said:


> In Dubai , price increase will happen on 18 May as per my SA in The Dubai Mall. So I’ll be putting a deposit for an MOP bracelet before that


Thank you @LADY755, I think this is the first confirmation for the ME.


----------



## RAEDAY

HADASSA said:


> I am trying to understand your SA's comment about currency being the driving factor to increase prices. Was he referring to the markets which we know for sure will be having an increase - Asia, Europe, don't know if anyone mentioned the Middle East?
> 
> In my limited understanding of currencies, if a currency is weak compared to other major world currencies, I would think a country like the US would be the first to have a price increase  - IMPORTS are more expensive; EXPORTS are cheaper. Otherwise it gives the country whose currency is weaker an unfair advantage and equalizing prices across markets has been the rationale for all these price adjustments across luxury houses.
> 
> If my understanding seems off, someone with more knowledge please enlighten me.


When my SA said he wondered if currency was a factor, it gave me the impression that this was pure postulation on his part. His comment was in reference to the notion that there are confirmed increases in several other countries, but no confirmation yet for the US (that he is aware of).


----------



## HADASSA

raedaybaby said:


> When my SA said he wondered if currency was a factor, it gave me the impression that this was pure postulation on his part. His comment was in reference to the notion that there are confirmed increases in several other countries, but no confirmation yet for the US (that he is aware of).


I just found his assumption about currencies driving the PRICE INCREASE in confirmed markets a bit confusing......sometimes I wonder if any SA will really be told the truth about why a company chooses to increase prices. And if this is a WORLDWIDE increase, why aren't ALL MARKETS notified at the same time? Maybe individual markets are examined to look at performance and there may not even be an increase in the US if their sales are sluggish. Low inventory has led to slower sales than usual I guess...(just postulating here).

Even within the US, some SAs are confirming and some say they haven't been OFFICIALLY informed (meaning UNOFFICIALLY they know something is in the pipeline).


----------



## HADASSA

Duplicate post..


----------



## RAEDAY

HADASSA said:


> I just found his assumption about currencies driving the PRICE INCREASE in confirmed markets a bit confusing......*sometimes I wonder if any SA will really be told the truth about why a company chooses to increase prices. And if this is a WORLDWIDE increase, why aren't ALL MARKETS notified at the same time?* *Maybe individual markets are examined to look at performance and there may not even be an increase in the US if their sales are sluggish.* Low inventory has led to slower sales than usual I guess...(just posturing here).
> 
> Even within the US, some SAs are confirming and some say they haven't been OFFICIALLY informed (meaning UNOFFICIALLY they know something is in the pipeline).


I share the same thoughts!  It's incredibly strange with this particular increase that there is seemingly no "official" confirmation within the US, yet the communication has been clear as day in other markets.  As such, I personally don't find it outside the reasonable realm of possibility that the US could be spared an increase (for now), perhaps based on the Maison's evaluation of performance in this specific market like you are mentioning.  Ultimately, I'm sure there are many factors for the brand to consider regarding price adjustments with reasoning that we, sadly, will likely never be privy to.  I will just continue to cross my fingers!

Hopefully things will become more clear as we get closer to the 11th.


----------



## missie1

raedaybaby said:


> I reached out to my SA today who is based in Texas.  He's been with the company a lonnnnng time.  He, too, has heard confirmation of a 3% increase on 5/11 for some countries, but to his knowledge, nothing is scheduled yet for the US.  He wonders if currency is the driving factor but there has been no confirmation from his NYC contacts.


I think we have same SA.  We had similar conversation yesterday and he mentioned NYC contact as well.  If so isn’t he the best


----------



## Mjxxsyd

Is Australia confirmed yet? I assume an increase is coming here as well although we already have the highest prices in the world.


----------



## glamourbag

Mjxxsyd said:


> Is Australia confirmed yet? I assume an increase is coming here as well although we already have the highest prices in the world.


Crazy isn't it? I think we in Canada are right there behind you pricing wise. Fingers crossed we are spared.


----------



## lilpikachu

Mjxxsyd said:


> Is Australia confirmed yet? I assume an increase is coming here as well although we already have the highest prices in the world.


No word from my SA when I asked her on Wednesday - she just confirmed the price increase on high jewellery for 29/4 (which was mentioned earlier in the thread).

Trying to decide if I should order the guilloche earrings now even though they are out of stock Australia wide... I’m not even meant to be buying anything (I’m on ban island right now) 

Given we weren’t affected by the price increase in September, I think it will happen this time.


----------



## RAEDAY

missie1 said:


> I think we have same SA.  We had similar conversation yesterday and he mentioned NYC contact as well.  If so isn’t he the best


We lucked out, didn't we?!  He is absolutely amazing--hands down the best customer service I've ever received.


----------



## glitzgal97

My SA in California said she has only heard about the lucky lady bug spring collection going up in price so far...


----------



## chromemilou

glitzgal97 said:


> My SA in California said she has only heard about the lucky lady bug spring collection going up in price so far...


Hmm...that info sounds a little strange b/c wasn't the lucky lady bug collection just released?


----------



## DS2006

raedaybaby said:


> We lucked out, didn't we?!  He is absolutely amazing--hands down the best customer service I've ever received.


Are y'all talking about the Houston boutique? If so, what is his first name or the initial of his first name? I bought my first piece there and had a great SA, as well.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

lilpikachu said:


> No word from my SA when I asked her on Wednesday - she just confirmed the price increase on high jewellery for 29/4 (which was mentioned earlier in the thread).
> 
> Trying to decide if I should order the guilloche earrings now even though they are out of stock Australia wide... I’m not even meant to be buying anything (I’m on ban island right now)
> 
> Given we weren’t affected by the price increase in September, I think it will happen this time.



yes I think you are correct as the price increase happen on my birthday 11 may last year as well.

I already purchased my guilloche bracelet last month I haven’t unboxed it as it’s my birthday gift (bad luck in my culture to open it before) however I’ve been wanting the 5 motif blue agate as well so now I’m torn if I should just pay for that one as well before the increase. I assume it would be 3% which is like $200 instead which isn’t the end or the world but still.

Let me know if you end up placing a deposit in the earrings so I can share your excitement


----------



## missie1

raedaybaby said:


> We lucked out, didn't we?!  He is absolutely amazing--hands down the best customer service I've ever received.


Yes he is amazing.  Yes it is. I’m so glad to have him to navigate my VCA journey.


----------



## lilpikachu

Mjxxsyd said:


> yes I think you are correct as the price increase happen on my birthday 11 may last year as well.
> 
> I already purchased my guilloche bracelet last month I haven’t unboxed it as it’s my birthday gift (bad luck in my culture to open it before) however I’ve been wanting the 5 motif blue agate as well so now I’m torn if I should just pay for that one as well before the increase. I assume it would be 3% which is like $200 instead which isn’t the end or the world but still.
> 
> Let me know if you end up placing a deposit in the earrings so I can share your excitement


Congrats on buying the guilloche bracelet hun! It is such a gorgeous piece and a wonderful gift to commemorate your birthday 

I’m kinda torn between that or the earrings to be honest, but because I already have a Cartier YG LOVE bracelet & YG JUC I’m kinda in the mindset that I should get the earrings first.  Will definitely let you know if I end up getting them.

The 5 motif BA is so pretty! If you have the funds right now, I say pull the trigger and save yourself the $200 for the next VCA piece on your wishlist


----------



## lumkeikei

My SA said the sweet Alhambra is most likely included in the price increase.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I wanted to get a 5-motif YG bracelet but theyre sold out and my SA said it'll take a couple months for sure, so I'm stuck with having to pay the extra $200 I guess...bummer

He did not mention  the price increase though


----------



## BigAkoya

Yoshi1296 said:


> I wanted to get a 5-motif YG bracelet but theyre sold out and my SA said it'll take a couple months for sure, so I'm stuck with having to pay the extra $200 I guess...bummer
> 
> He did not mention  the price increase though


If you are serious about getting it, you should purchase it now.  When pieces arrive, you will get one.  I just bought a ring this way.  They were out of my size, so I purchased it in my size.   I am surprised the SA did not offer that option to you.  Otherwise, you'll just keep waiting and others who have already purchased the bracelet will get it before it even hits the shelves.


----------



## Ylesiya

I scored a Frivole between the finger ring before the price increase. Initially I wanted dangling MOP earrings to match with my necklace but they are TOTALLY out of stock! So I had to decide very quickly and to be honest I did not even plan to buy this ring at all. They also did not have my size locally but I paid in full and waiting for it to arrive within a week or two. The inventory is really low everywhere - I've never seen such a disaster before.


----------



## BigAkoya

Ylesiya said:


> I scored a Frivole between the finger ring before the price increase. Initially I wanted dangling MOP earrings to match with my necklace but they are TOTALLY out of stock! So I had to decide very quickly and to be honest I did not even plan to buy this ring at all. They also did not have my size locally but I paid in full and waiting for it to arrive within a week or two. The inventory is really low everywhere - I've never seen such a disaster before.


Congrats and wow... 1-2 weeks is fast!  I hope my ring comes in that fast as well, but I am expecting more like 2 months.  Not really sure though, but once they start making the ring again... one of them is mine!    

Congrats on your new Frivole BTF ring!  Frivole is so beautiful!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BigAkoya said:


> If you are serious about getting it, you should purchase it now.  When pieces arrive, you will get one.  I just bought a ring this way.  They were out of my size, so I purchased it in my size.   I am surprised the SA did not offer that option to you.  Otherwise, you'll just keep waiting and others who have already purchased the bracelet will get it before it even hits the shelves.



Thank you for the advice! I wonder why he didn't mention that before. I reached back out to him and he welcomed me to come and make a deposit whenever I wished. I'll be visiting him hopefully later this week.

Thanks again!


----------



## BigAkoya

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thank you for the advice! I wonder why he didn't mention that before. I reached back out to him and he welcomed me to come and make a deposit whenever I wished. I'll be visiting him hopefully later this week.
> 
> Thanks again!


By the way, wow... my SA just text me and my ring arrived at the boutique today!  I was expecting 2-3 months, but wow, it has been less than two weeks.  My SA did say production was ramping up again, so maybe your piece will be available too.  Definitely buy it to get in the queue!  I am pretty sure now your piece will arrive very fast.  Good luck to you!


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

My SA in SF said that the only price increase in the USA would be for the Lucky Ladybug collection!!!


----------



## KristinS

MalaysianTransplant said:


> My SA in SF said that the only price increase in the USA would be for the Lucky Ladybug collection!!!


Thank you for the clarification before i Start a spending spree !


----------



## Mjxxsyd

Any confirmation about Australia yet?


----------



## Yoshi1296

BigAkoya said:


> By the way, wow... my SA just text me and my ring arrived at the boutique today!  I was expecting 2-3 months, but wow, it has been less than two weeks.  My SA did say production was ramping up again, so maybe your piece will be available too.  Definitely buy it to get in the queue!  I am pretty sure now your piece will arrive very fast.  Good luck to you!



So glad to hear that your ring came in so quickly, I hope you enjoy your new ring! You have been so helpful and uplifting! I went today to place my order. My SA suggested I put a 50% deposit, so that is what I did. I hope my piece arrives quickly, he said that it may take until December which I think is him playing it safe and not overpromising a shorter time-frame.


----------



## leannak

MalaysianTransplant said:


> My SA in SF said that the only price increase in the USA would be for the Lucky Ladybug collection!!!


Thank you so much! That's really helpful to know


----------



## Genn3

Mjxxsyd said:


> Any confirmation about Australia yet?


I asked in store today and they said they hadn’t been notified of any price increases yet


----------



## lilpikachu

Genn3 said:


> I asked in store today and they said they hadn’t been notified of any price increases yet


Thanks for asking! I guess we will find out for sure on Tuesday


----------



## n1a

I suppose the world will catch up with the price in Australia on May 11th


----------



## jsmile

2 more days. Anyone else able to confirm?  Sounds like it is certain in Asian and maybe 50/50 in us lol


----------



## say brooke

Any updates on the price increase in USA?


----------



## Ylesiya

Pre price increase Q to VCA today in Singapore around lunchtime, the store was FULL:


----------



## Alena21

Ylesiya said:


> Pre price increase Q to VCA today in Singapore around lunchtime, the store was FULL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079495


It is not full..Just looks like it.  Because of the new restrictions  they allow only 2-3 customers in the boutique at the same time.  They have limited the number of the SAs allowed to work the same shift too.


----------



## ilovefhf

Would also love to know what price increase in USA will be!


----------



## Chanellover2015

I’m going into van Cleef today in 15 mins. Just to ‘browse’ but I swear knowing an increase might be around the corner might make me jump into purchasing something


----------



## Diana07

Spoke to a VanCleef SA and she assured me there is not a price increase for the US.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Good to know. I went into the Vancouver store and they don’t have much. I tried on the sweet alahambra butterfly and it was nice but nothing out of this world. I also wanted to try the sweet clover motif one but they didn’t have in stock. SA said I coujd put down payment.

I really liked the carnelian one but apparently that one only comes in rose gold and I prefer yellow gold. Oh well...


----------



## Yoshi1296

My bff just went with her mom to VCA earlier today, we go live in the same city but different stores. She did not confirm a price increase for the US. 

Both of our stores are high traffic locations...and it appears that they have a lot of things out of stock with no confirmation of when it will arrive. Her SA told her that the list of deposits is piling up extremely fast, and things may not go back to normal for at least a full year...yikes. My SA made no mention of this...and sounded more optimistic...


----------



## jsmile

Chanellover2015 said:


> Good to know. I went into the Vancouver store and they don’t have much. I tried on the sweet alahambra butterfly and it was nice but nothing out of this world. I also wanted to try the sweet clover motif one but they didn’t have in stock. SA said I coujd put down payment.
> 
> I really liked the carnelian one but apparently that one only comes in rose gold and I prefer yellow gold. Oh well...



Any word of a price increase from your SA? My SA said not much stock and people are prepaying.


----------



## Ylesiya

Singapore VCA website got prices raised at the midnight sharp


----------



## louise_elouise

Yep prices in UK are up.
- perlee clover bracelet was 21,400, now 22,200
- 10 motif MOP was £6,500, now £6,650

not horrific I must say


----------



## missie1

DS2006 said:


> Are y'all talking about the Houston boutique? If so, what is his first name or the initial of his first name? I bought my first piece there and had a great SA, as well.


yes it’s P


----------



## chromemilou

I'm checking the US VCA website now. It doesn't look like any of the items increased in price, but I'm not certain.


----------



## HADASSA

louise_elouise said:


> Yep prices in UK are up.
> - perlee clover bracelet was 21,400, now 22,200
> - 10 motif MOP was £6,500, now £6,650
> 
> not horrific I must say


Did a rough calculation - this was definitely aligning prices across markets. Please note I have NOT made comparisons with Asian  and the Middle Eastern markets.

Using an average rate of $1.40 (GBP to USD), the PC is $25,900 (pre VAT) and the US price is $25,800 (before taxes of course).

Very little savings in purchasing in UK or Europe for me compared to the US.


----------



## say brooke

Just heard price increase on June 1 in USA. Please can anyone confirm this with their SA. Heard an email was sent out today.


----------



## innerpeace85

say brooke said:


> Just heard price increase on June 1 in USA. Please can anyone confirm this with their SA. Heard an email was sent out today.


MY SA at NYC and South Coast Plaza confirmed price increase effective 6/1. Not sure of %


----------



## sammix3

say brooke said:


> Just heard price increase on June 1 in USA. Please can anyone confirm this with their SA. Heard an email was sent out today.


My SA just told me the same thing


----------



## ShadowComet

innerpeace85 said:


> MY SA at NYC and South Coast Plaza confirmed price increase effective 6/1. Not sure of %



My SA told me about 2.4 or 2.6%. I don't remember exactly


----------



## Winiebean

say brooke said:


> Just heard price increase on June 1 in USA. Please can anyone confirm this with their SA. Heard an email was sent out today.


My SA just texted me earlier about something and confirmed it is indeed June 1st in the US for jewelry and watch.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Thanks for the heads up! I’m in Vancouver so I’m sure it’ll be the same for us here


----------



## jp824

My SA indicated price increase of 3-6% on June 1 in the US. Inventory is so low though that my SA can’t even find the pieces I want.


----------



## say brooke

jp824 said:


> My SA indicated price increase of 3-6% on June 1 in the US. Inventory is so low though that my SA can’t even find the pieces I want.


Kinda unfair to raise prices when the stock is not there. I asked about perlee clover and they said in order to block the old (or current for now) price, I'll have to pay in full and then just wait for stock to replenish.


----------



## HADASSA

say brooke said:


> Kinda unfair to raise prices when the stock is not there. I asked about perlee clover and they said in order to block the old (or current for now) price, I'll have to pay in full and then just wait for stock to replenish.


What colour gold and size are you looking for?


----------



## cmln

What's the best way to make a purchase before the increase? The website seems to error out when I add items to cart. I am not near a boutique and never seen any pieces in person; looking to get a Sweet necklace or bracelet.


----------



## jsmile

In Canada, in order to prepay for an item over the phone, you need to have purchase history. I don't know about in person.


----------



## jsmile

Anyone in Canada heard of a price increase yet?


----------



## lilylovesxo

say brooke said:


> Kinda unfair to raise prices when the stock is not there. I asked about perlee clover and they said in order to block the old (or current for now) price, I'll have to pay in full and then just wait for stock to replenish.


Almost same scenario here, but my SA is asking for 50% deposit to lock in pre-price increase price. I have no problem putting the 50% deposit down or even paying in full (and waiting) if I know I’m going to buy the piece down the road anyway!


----------



## HADASSA

cmln said:


> What's the best way to make a purchase before the increase? The website seems to error out when I add items to cart. I am not near a boutique and never seen any pieces in person; looking to get a Sweet necklace or bracelet.


If you are in the US, call the toll free number on the website and speak to an associate.


----------



## HADASSA

say brooke said:


> Kinda unfair to raise prices when the stock is not there. I asked about perlee clover and they said in order to block the old (or current for now) price, I'll have to pay in full and then just wait for stock to replenish.





lilylovesxo said:


> Almost same scenario here, but my SA is asking for 50% deposit to lock in pre-price increase price. I have no problem putting the 50% deposit down or even paying in full (and waiting) if I know I’m going to buy the piece down the road anyway!



I think stocks will be become available once the price increase takes effect - not fair, I know...

Also, VCA is probably placing more time and effort on the new pieces launching (launched) in the Spring.


----------



## BigAkoya

lilylovesxo said:


> Almost same scenario here, but my SA is asking for 50% deposit to lock in pre-price increase price. I have no problem putting the 50% deposit down or even paying in full (and waiting) if I know I’m going to buy the piece down the road anyway!


Totally agree with you!  My piece was out out stock, and I purchased it because I really wanted it.  I did not know about the price increase the time.  

I'm not sure why everyone is panicking... I would say if anyone is truly serious about getting a piece, no need to panic... just purchase it and you will be in the queue to receive your piece vs. those who are just browsing.


----------



## elle woods

jsmile said:


> Anyone in Canada heard of a price increase yet?


I just asked my SA and she hasn't heard of anything coming...


----------



## HADASSA

BigAkoya said:


> Totally agree with you!  My piece was out out stock, and I purchased it because I really wanted it.  I did not know about the price increase the time.
> 
> I'm not sure why everyone is panicking... I would say if anyone is truly serious about getting a piece, no need to panic... just purchase it and you will be in the queue to receive your piece vs. those who are just browsing.


There are some people who pace their purchases, because discretionary income is not immediately available. Some wish lists are fluid, others are firm but the PANIC happens when a PRICE INCREASE throws a monkey wrench in the WELL LAID OUT plans.


----------



## NY2LA

HADASSA said:


> There are some people who pace their purchases, because discretionary income is not immediately available. Some wish lists are fluid, others are firm but the PANIC happens when a PRICE INCREASE throws a monkey wrench in the WELL LAID OUT plans.


This. Lots of people don’t have the funds readily available & have to plan accordingly. Also, putting money down for a piece you have to wait for can be hard for some people- hard to part with money & have nothing to show for it for an unknown length of time.


----------



## Bisoux78

HADASSA said:


> There are some people who pace their purchases, because discretionary income is not immediately available. Some wish lists are fluid, others are firm but the PANIC happens when a PRICE INCREASE throws a monkey wrench in the WELL LAID OUT plans.



Welps...my birthday is not 'till August but I already purchased my "birthday gift" for myself a few weeks ago. A good move in my opinion given the circumstances!


----------



## BigAkoya

Bisoux78 said:


> Welps...my birthday is not 'till August but I already purchased my "birthday gift" for myself a few weeks ago. A good move in my opinion given the circumstances!


Agree...Smart move! 
Can’t wait to see it! Any sneak preview or will you make us wait?  

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bisoux78

BigAkoya said:


> Agree...Smart move! Can’t wait to see it! Any sneak preview or will you make us wait?
> Happy Birthday!



lol...I need to take a decent pic. I took a crappy one in my work clothes. Will upload one in the next few days!


----------



## ThisVNchick

The SA whom I work with was able to get a 20 carnelian sent in for me to see. Fingers crossed that it is a true and even bright red piece, as it would be nice to knock an item off my WL before the price increase. But if it isn't, so be it. I will not buy into the mindset of having to buy because of a price increase. I find that whenever I panic buy, I don't think it through and end up selling the piece down the line at a loss.


----------



## chromemilou

HADASSA said:


> There are some people who pace their purchases, because discretionary income is not immediately available. Some wish lists are fluid, others are firm but the PANIC happens when a PRICE INCREASE throws a monkey wrench in the WELL LAID OUT plans.


Totally agreed!  Thank you for saying it.  Also, when I'm trying to decide between the Vintage Alhambra WG pave and the Magic Alhambra WG pave earrings, I would ideally like to try them on beforehand and decide which is hard to do with this upcoming price increase.  For bigger ticket items, a couple of % points, can be significant.


----------



## chromemilou

Hi there!  For those of you who have put down a 50% deposit to secure an item, do you know if you can get a refund if for some reason you don't like the item once it arrives in the boutique or will the boutique only give you store credit or an exchange which is the typical boutique policy?  Thanks!


----------



## jsmile

chromemilou said:


> Hi there!  For those of you who have put down a 50% deposit to secure an item, do you know if you can get a refund if for some reason you don't like the item once it arrives in the boutique or will the boutique only give you store credit or an exchange which is the typical boutique policy?  Thanks!


I've noticed that every country operates differently regardless of which brand. I'd ask the store first.


----------



## dsrm

chromemilou said:


> Totally agreed!  Thank you for saying it.  Also, when I'm trying to decide between the Vintage Alhambra WG pave and the Magic Alhambra WG pave earrings, I would ideally like to try them on beforehand and decide which is hard to do with this upcoming price increase.  For bigger ticket items, a couple of % points, can be significant.


Agreed!
I wanted to try on the guilloche pave and onyx and pave before picking one


----------



## chromemilou

jsmile said:


> I've noticed that every country operates differently regardless of which brand. I'd ask the store first.


Before I make the actual purchase, I would ask the store directly but didn't want to wait until tomorrow. I'm in NYC so the boutique is closed now. Also, I thought I saw someone post about this already but couldn't find the post. Txs.


----------



## HADASSA

chromemilou said:


> Before I make the actual purchase, I would ask the store directly but didn't want to wait until tomorrow. I'm in NYC so the boutique is closed now. Also, I thought I saw someone post about this already but couldn't find the post. Txs.


Can you ask your SA? I can PM you mine if you don’t have one.


----------



## chromemilou

HADASSA said:


> Can you ask your SA? I can PM you mine if you don’t have one.


Oh thank you so much for the offer!   But I think I can wait until tomorrow.


----------



## chromemilou

HADASSA said:


> Can you ask your SA? I can PM you mine if you don’t have one.


Hi Hadassa! Just pm'ed you.


----------



## chromemilou

lilylovesxo said:


> Almost same scenario here, but my SA is asking for 50% deposit to lock in pre-price increase price. I have no problem putting the 50% deposit down or even paying in full (and waiting) if I know I’m going to buy the piece down the road anyway!


Hi there! May I ask which boutique location your SA is working at? My SA in NYC said that she was not permitted to take deposits from customers who want to lock in the pre-price increase price. Txs!


----------



## HADASSA

chromemilou said:


> Hi Hadassa! Just pm'ed you.


Just replied


----------



## chromemilou

HADASSA said:


> Just replied


Txs!


----------



## ThisVNchick

So I know people are saying that the price increase is 3% but I was told today that is it an AVERAGE of 3% percent. That means that not everything is going up 3%, some pieces are going to be more and some less. According to some friends in the UK, they told me the MOP 5-motif bracelet went up by 200 gbp, which is about a 5% increase. Not too long ago, it also went up 5%, so all in all, 10% increase in less than a year for some pieces. Yikes!!

p.s. Sometimes I feel like I’m in the LV or Chanel thread where increases are the norm and happen twice a year


----------



## Anabunny

My NYC SA just told me that I need to 100% deposit for locking down the pre increase price. This really seem odd and insane to me. Is there anyone else hearing this?


----------



## meeowy

Anabunny said:


> My NYC SA just told me that I need to 100% deposit for locking down the pre increase price. This really seem odd and insane to me. Is there anyone else hearing this?



Same experience, paid in full for the next available piece.  They couldn’t quite confirm lead time (up to 6 months) for the pieces I asked either.


----------



## meeowy

Also when I placed my order online, SA said price increase is 2.6%.  We are all giving VCA interest free loans.


----------



## prettychic

Anabunny said:


> My NYC SA just told me that I need to 100% deposit for locking down the pre increase price. This really seem odd and insane to me. Is there anyone else hearing this?


This is true


----------



## say brooke

Anabunny said:


> My NYC SA just told me that I need to 100% deposit for locking down the pre increase price. This really seem odd and insane to me. Is there anyone else hearing this?


Yup, same. They want the full hefty price tag in advance for any incoming items which are currently out of stock.


----------



## Lady Butterfly

Anabunny said:


> My NYC SA just told me that I need to 100% deposit for locking down the pre increase price. This really seem odd and insane to me. Is there anyone else hearing this?


My SA said the same thing if what you want isn’t available now. SA also said they can’t confirm availability timing either.


----------



## dsrm

Lady Butterfly said:


> My SA said the same thing if what you want isn’t available now. SA also said they can’t confirm availability timing either.


Same thing for me too and SA mention it can take 6 month or maybe longer to fulfill the order


----------



## RitaLA

yep ... yep ....  I walked in the store today to pay and measure my 5 motif rose gold, pick up my frivole ring and pre-order the guilloche bracelet and had to pay for everything in full.  For the frivole ring which was available and the 5 motif bracelet, ok I understand. But I was ordering the guillhoche, which will be available God knows when ... and had to pay in full.  The manager said that if people wanted to lock the price, all items had to be paid in full.  And the increase varies from 3-5% depending on the item and they cannot even tell you which item.  I also wanted a small bracelet and I asked my SA the price increase for that item and she said she didn't know ...........  (???)  Seriously?


----------



## Notorious Pink

I'm hearing the same. Unfortunately I'm still recovering from my last purchase so I told my SA I just might have to eat the increase.


----------



## KristinS

Does anyone have a list of the price increase by item from outside the USA?! That will give an indicator on what we can anticipate ... rather than conduct massive spending sprees


----------



## Anabunny

ThisVNchick said:


> So I know people are saying that the price increase is 3% but I was told today that is it an AVERAGE of 3% percent. That means that not everything is going up 3%, some pieces are going to be more and some less. According to some friends in the UK, they told me the MOP 5-motif bracelet went up by 200 gbp, which is about a 5% increase. Not too long ago, it also went up 5%, so all in all, 10% increase in less than a year for some pieces. Yikes!!
> 
> p.s. Sometimes I feel like I’m in the LV or Chanel thread where increases are the norm and happen twice a year


This just made me feel like holding on to the VCA pieces i wanted to sell for a few more years.


----------



## say brooke

kstropp said:


> Does anyone have a list of the price increase by item from outside the USA?! That will give an indicator on what we can anticipate ... rather than conduct massive spending sprees


Omg.. that would be great if someone has it!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Anabunny said:


> My NYC SA just told me that I need to 100% deposit for locking down the pre increase price. This really seem odd and insane to me. Is there anyone else hearing this?



I hear this today from my SA. See below...


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hello VCA Friends (I hope I can call yall that)

My SA just contacted me telling me that USA prices are going up on June 1st by about 3% on everything. I had placed a 60% deposit on my bracelet and they said that with a partial deposit, I would still have to pay the increased price afterwards (whatever that remaining balance would be). So in order to order your item at the current lower prices, you must pay for it in full. Luckily my SA allowed me to pay the rest over the phone and just charged my card, so I'm all set and don't have to pay the newer higher price.

But I urge you all that if you made a partial deposit on an item you ordered, contact your SA asap and pay in full if you can lock in the current price to avoid paying the increased price after June 1st.

Just wanted to warn yall.

5 motif alhambra bracelets are going up about $130 from what they told me...I don't have the info on other prices.


----------



## vilette21c

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hello VCA Friends (I hope I can call yall that)
> 
> My SA just contacted me telling me that USA prices are going up on June 1st by about 3% on everything. I had placed a 60% deposit on my bracelet and they said that with a partial deposit, I would still have to pay the increased price afterwards (whatever that remaining balance would be). So in order to order your item at the current lower prices, you must pay for it in full. Luckily my SA allowed me to pay the rest over the phone and just charged my card, so I'm all set and don't have to pay the newer higher price.
> 
> But I urge you all that if you made a partial deposit on an item you ordered, contact your SA asap and pay in full if you can lock in the current price to avoid paying the increased price after June 1st.
> 
> Just wanted to warn yall.
> 
> 5 motif alhambra bracelets are going up about $130 from what they told me...I don't have the info on other prices.



$130 is not bad at all.  Chanel prepared me for stuff like this.


----------



## Yoshi1296

vilette21c said:


> $130 is not bad at all.  Chanel prepared me for stuff like this.



HAHA omg this gave me a good chuckle! So true


----------



## dove221

Ughhh I always succumb to this pressure although the increase doesn’t seem to be huge. I purchased a MOP pendant last month but am debating if I should buy the bracelet before the increase


----------



## surfer

Thanks to you ladies I am getting something today and another one soon. They will be forever pieces so might as well get them now and save $$$ or at least that's my silly thinking


----------



## jp824

I just paid 100% deposit on the 6 motif chalcedony mop, but my SA indicated that it should arrive around June/July.  Seems to be a much shorter timeline from what others have posted here.  I really hope that it comes by then.


----------



## BigAkoya

In case anyone is interested, the Lotus Earrings are going up by 2.6%, so not bad.


----------



## lolakitten

Does anyone have any info on Canada price increase? Is it also June 1?


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> In case anyone is interested, the Lotus Earrings are going up by 2.6%, so not bad.


You considering these now?!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> You considering these now?!


Yes... I may cave, and I will decide soon.  Timing is a bit off with this price increase, so good thing it's not a big jump.   I have a trip at the of June to head to the NYC Four Corners (e.g. NYC 47th and 5th).  I will drop by VCA, Mikimoto, Verdura, and Tiffany.  I will look at the earrings to see which one I like to go with the ring and then pick one.  My gut says I will end up getting the Lotus earrings, only because they match, and I loveeee matchy matchy.     I really love my Frivole ring and earring set, so that's kind of pushing me in that direction.  I do like the Les Petales Place Vendome earrings a lot also.  It's becoming a distant second choice though as the Frivole matchy matchy set really gives me an ear to ear smile everytime I wear it.


----------



## say brooke

BigAkoya said:


> Yes... I may cave, and I will decide soon.  Timing is a bit off with this price increase, so good thing it's a big jump.   I have a trip at the of June to head to the NYC Four Corners (e.g. NYC 47th and 5th).  I will drop by VCA, Mikimoto, Verdura, and Tiffany.  I will look at the earrings to see which one I like to go with the ring and then pick one.  My gut says I will end up getting the Lotus earrings, only because they match, and I loveeee matchy matchy.     I really love my Frivole ring and earring set, so that's kind of pushing me in that direction.  I do like the Les Petales Place Vendome earrings a lot also.  It's becoming a distant second choice though as the Frivole matchy matchy set really gives me an ear to ear smile everytime I wear it.


Curios to know which Frivole ring you wear. I have the WG pave earrings, and its a bit lonely. Need to add something to it. Would have loved the large pendant, like the one VCA does in YG. Considering a ring now


----------



## BigAkoya

say brooke said:


> Curios to know which Frivole ring you wear. I have the WG pave earrings, and its a bit lonely. Need to add something to it. Would have loved the large pendant, like the one VCA does in YG. Considering a ring now


Hi! We are similar! I have the Frivole pave BTF ring and the WG pave earrings.  I like sets of 3.  I also tried on the Very Large pendant trying to make a set of 3, but it did not pop.  I did several posts on this with photos of the Frivole pieces, so you might enjoy reading through them.  The drama around the Lotus ring is I just purchased the Lotus ring, and I love it. But I do not love the Lotus flower by itself, hence I did not get the matching earrings.  But yes... my ring is lonely!  So I'll probably cave and get the Lotus earrrings to match. 

Maybe read here and scroll down a few posts to see the pics.  I hope I posted the link correctly, but it starts with post #9,384.  Go down a few posts so you can see shots of the Frivole WG pave BTF ring.  I love it!  I think it would look fabulous with your earrings! I also posted a photo of the Very Large pendant next to the earrings and ring so you can see a size comparison. 

I really think you will love the ring!  Good luck!
Click here on the post and read a few more below to see the photos: 





__





						Van Cleef in action!
					

Perfection!  Grab those Frivole earrings now... rumored price increase (see discussion thread)!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## say brooke

BigAkoya said:


> Hi! We are similar! I have the Frivole pave BTF ring and the WG pave earrings.  I like sets of 3.  I also tried on the Very Large pendant trying to make a set of 3, but it did not pop.  I did several posts on this with photos of the Frivole pieces, so you might enjoy reading through them.  The drama around the Lotus ring is I just purchased the Lotus ring, and I love it. But I do not love the Lotus flower by itself, hence I did not get the matching earrings.  But yes... my ring is lonely!  So I'll probably cave and get the Lotus earrrings to match.
> 
> Maybe read here and scroll down a few posts to see the pics.  I hope I posted the link correctly, but it starts with post #9,384.  Go down a few posts so you can see shots of the Frivole WG pave BTF ring.  I love it!  I think it would look fabulous with your earrings! I also posted a photo of the Very Large pendant next to the earrings and ring so you can see a size comparison.
> 
> I really think you will love the ring!  Good luck!
> Click here on the post and read a few more below to see the photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef in action!
> 
> 
> Perfection!  Grab those Frivole earrings now... rumored price increase (see discussion thread)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you! This really helps.


----------



## elle woods

lolakitten said:


> Does anyone have any info on Canada price increase? Is it also June 1?


None in Canada as per my SA


----------



## Anabunny

lolakitten said:


> Does anyone have any info on Canada price increase? Is it also June 1?


No increase yet, said my Canadian SA.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Yes... I may cave, and I will decide soon.  Timing is a bit off with this price increase, so good thing it's a big jump.   I have a trip at the of June to head to the NYC Four Corners (e.g. NYC 47th and 5th).  I will drop by VCA, Mikimoto, Verdura, and Tiffany.  I will look at the earrings to see which one I like to go with the ring and then pick one.  My gut says I will end up getting the Lotus earrings, only because they match, and I loveeee matchy matchy.     I really love my Frivole ring and earring set, so that's kind of pushing me in that direction.  I do like the Les Petales Place Vendome earrings a lot also.  It's becoming a distant second choice though as the Frivole matchy matchy set really gives me an ear to ear smile everytime I wear it.


I may cave too since I can not find anything that I love to go with the ring. The earrings would be great for work as well. There are two days this week I wore suit jackets with silver buttons and could not pair with yellow gold earrings so just wore my diamond studs. I am going to keep waiting. Curious to see what you end up with.


----------



## MissMomo

I believe there isn’t one yet. 





lolakitten said:


> Does anyone have any info on Canada price increase? Is it also June 1?


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I may cave too since I can not find anything that I love to go with the ring. The earrings would be great for work as well. There are two days this week I wore suit jackets with silver buttons and could not pair with yellow gold earrings so just wore my diamond studs. I am going to keep waiting. Curious to see what you end up with.


I'm so happy to hear this!  I wear suits for work also (think Max Mara stiff suits ), so I like to bling it up.  Off work, I'm super casual (think striped top, skinny jeans), and I still like to bling it up.

Let's cave together!  I will decide in four weeks.


----------



## hikarupanda

I also paid in full for the Perlee Signature Ring and was told it could be 6 months max wait time….I wanna wear it on my right middle finger so the size is rather big the SA said they don’t usually have that size in stock so it’s always like made to order. I’m now kinda tempted to get the 5-motifs onyx Alhambra bracelet too…


----------



## MYH

say brooke said:


> Just heard price increase on June 1 in USA. Please can anyone confirm this with their SA. Heard an email was sent out today.


Yes my SA in Vegas confirmed June 1


----------



## nublux

anyone have idea how much guilloche bracelet would increase by? If I had to preorder, did any SA mention any wait time?


----------



## lolakitten

elle woods said:


> None in Canada as per my SA





Anabunny said:


> No increase yet, said my Canadian SA.





Chi0e said:


> I believe there isn’t one yet.


Thanks everyone!!


----------



## BigAkoya

hikarupanda said:


> I also paid in full for the Perlee Signature Ring and was told it could be 6 months max wait time….I wanna wear it on my right middle finger so the size is rather big the SA said they don’t usually have that size in stock so it’s always like made to order. I’m now kinda tempted to get the 5-motifs onyx Alhambra bracelet too…


Go for it if you were really planning on getting, but wait if it's an impulse buy.  The percent increase is not that big in my opinion, and with this stuff, I like to be 100% sure. 

Also, my two cents if I may...
I like oynx, and I assume since you did not mention this is a SO, I assume you are looking at the YG oynx bracelet (not the WG SO onyx bracelet). 
A thought... I recall you just purchased that beautiful blue agate bracelet. I think a YG MOP bracelet would be amazing with your blue agate if you ever want to stack it.  Super super gorgeous and if I were a YG gal, that would be ultimate summer combo for me!  For me, the blue agate and oynx might look a bit harsh together, but of course it's all preference.  My vote would be YG MOP... I think that combo is really nice, and MOP goes with everything. 

Just my thought for a different point of view. 
Good luck and congrats on your new ring!  I hope you get it sooner than 6 months, but waiting can also be part of the fun and excitement!


----------



## hikarupanda

BigAkoya said:


> Go for it if you were really planning on getting, but wait if it's an impulse buy.  The percent increase is not that big in my opinion, and with this stuff, I like to be 100% sure.
> 
> Also, my two cents if I may...
> I like oynx, and I assume since you did not mention this is a SO, I assume you are looking at the YG oynx bracelet (not the WG SO onyx bracelet).
> A thought... I recall you just purchased that beautiful blue agate bracelet. I think a YG MOP bracelet would be amazing with your blue agate if you ever want to stack it.  Super super gorgeous and if I were a YG gal, that would be ultimate summer combo for me!  For me, the blue agate and oynx might look a bit harsh together, but of course it's all preference.  My vote would be YG MOP... I think that combo is really nice, and MOP goes with everything.
> 
> Just my thought for a different point of view.
> Good luck and congrats on your new ring!  I hope you get it sooner than 6 months, but waiting can also be part of the fun and excitement!



Yes I just got my BA one late last year. If I get the onyx one tho it’s not for stacking - I’m not really into stacking myself as I don’t want the stones to hit one another. I also feel that stacking has a messy look when the bracelets are all moving around. The only kind of stacking I would do myself is with dainty bracelets, like a few sweet Alhambra ones since they are tiny.

I’m not really into MOP myself, though yes the white with the BA together is nice for summer. I’m considering onyx for when I wear black, which I wear a lot during the cooler months. But yea the idea is a bit impulsive (definitely driven by the price increase), I like the onyx but definitely not as much as my BA (with the BA, I knew I must get it as soon as I saw a pic on IG!). With onyx I don’t feel like this, so maybe as you said, the increase isn’t that much, if I’m not 100% in love I should probably wait…


----------



## chanelbee23

Looks like prices have already changed on the UAE website. The guilloche bracelet used to be AED 20,000 and is now AED 20,600


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Hi, does anyone know what the yellow gold vintage alhambra, 10 motifs necklace costs in Paris? I'm debating on whether I should buy it in the US right now before the price increase on June 1st (coming up real soon!!) or wait until I go to Paris in September


----------



## GucciGoneWild

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Hi, does anyone know what the yellow gold vintage alhambra, 10 motifs necklace costs in Paris? I'm debating on whether I should buy it in the US right now before the price increase on June 1st (coming up real soon!!) or wait until I go to Paris in September


Hey, I’m considering the same. Went to a boutique today and accidentally fell in love lol.  I think VCA prices in France are about the same as the US, after you receive the VAT back - at least they are for the bracelet I want and some other items I saw.  I think if you buy it now you’ll save and if France doesn’t have a price increase (or has already had theirs) you’ll save if you buy it there, so I think either worms!

I’m going in June so I’m leaning towards buying it here because the less items i have to do the whole VAT thing with I think the easier my trip will be lol


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

GucciGoneWild said:


> Hey, I’m considering the same. Went to a boutique today and accidentally fell in love lol.  I think VCA prices in France are about the same as the US, after you receive the VAT back - at least they are for the bracelet I want and some other items I saw.  I think if you buy it now you’ll save and if France doesn’t have a price increase (or has already had theirs) you’ll save if you buy it there, so I think either worms!
> 
> I’m going in June so I’m leaning towards buying it here because the less items i have to do the whole VAT thing with I think the easier my trip will be lol


thanks for letting me know! I guess I gotta make a trip to the local VCA boutique tomorrow then LOL


----------



## lucky7355

Does anyone have experience ordering online and how long it usually takes for delivery? I have a trip planned next weekend but was considering placing an order before June 1 - but knowing it won’t get processed until Tuesday, I’m not sure where I should have it shipped.


----------



## BigAkoya

lucky7355 said:


> Does anyone have experience ordering online and how long it usually takes for delivery? I have a trip planned next weekend but was considering placing an order before June 1 - but knowing it won’t get processed until Tuesday, I’m not sure where I should have it shipped.


Hi, I cannot comment on the ship time of VCA online, but I have tons of stuff shipped to me all the time.

My suggestion would be to ship to your home address.  It is the most dependable.  If you are not home, you can request a Hold or Redelivery date.  The option depends on how soon you will return home.  I usually request a Hold or a "Hold at local FedEx location" (e.g. your nearest Walgreens).  This second option is usually only possible if the package is not signature required.  From my experience with VCA, all my packages have been Signature Required.  So for you, I would recommend a "Hold". Then you can pick it up when you get home.  When I get home, I go to the location, show my ID, and pick it up.  It works out great.

I would not send it to your travel destination because if you miss that delivery and you finish with your trip, it will be a major pain to redirect the package as you are not the orignator, and you as the receiver, cannot change a destination location.  Plus, I would not want to stress out waiting for a package to arrive while on a trip.  In today's COVID environment, delays seem to happen often, and no need to ruin a trip stressing over a shipment.

Finally, if it's VCA, in my experience, they use FedEx.  I use the FedEx mobile app to track my package, make changes, do Holds, etc.  You may want to set that up too... then you can see that your package is "on the way" and get a ear-to-ear smile the day your package ships!   Then you can start tracking it (you can set up texts/email updates if you wish).

Congrats on your piece!  So exciting!


----------



## lucky7355

BigAkoya said:


> Hi, I cannot comment on the ship time of VCA online, but I have tons of stuff shipped to me all the time.
> 
> My suggestion would be to ship to your home address.  It is the most dependable.  If you are not home, you can request a Hold or Redelivery date.  The option depends on how soon you will return home.  I usually request a Hold or a "Hold at local FedEx location" (e.g. your nearest Walgreens).  This second option is usually only possible if the package is not signature required.  From my experience with VCA, all my packages have been Signature Required.  So for you, I would recommend a "Hold". Then you can pick it up when you get home.  When I get home, I go to the location, show my ID, and pick it up.  It works out great.
> 
> I would not send it to your travel destination because if you miss that delivery and you finish with your trip, it will be a major pain to redirect the package as you are not the orignator, and you as the receiver, cannot change a destination location.  Plus, I would not want to stress out waiting for a package to arrive while on a trip.  In today's COVID environment, delays seem to happen often, and no need to ruin a trip stressing over a shipment.
> 
> Finally, if it's VCA, in my experience, they use FedEx.  I use the FedEx mobile app to track my package, make changes, do Holds, etc.  You may want to set that up too... then you can see that your package is "on the way" and get a ear-to-ear smile the day your package ships!   Then you can start tracking it (you can set up texts/email updates if you wish).
> 
> Congrats on your piece!  So exciting!


Thanks so much for the detailed reply!! 

I am visiting family that I see every few weeks but you make a great point about holding a delivery if they usually use FedEx. I don’t want to wait if I did miss it during one trip. Thanks!


----------



## BigAkoya

lucky7355 said:


> Thanks so much for the detailed reply!!
> 
> I am visiting family that I see every few weeks but you make a great point about holding a delivery if they usually use FedEx. I don’t want to wait if I did miss it during one trip. Thanks!


You are welcome. 
I want to add... depending on the date you will arrive home and the package arrival date, you can always do a Redelivery.  One time, I was going to be home on a Wednesday, and my package was supposed to arrive Wednesday. I just let FedEx do a Redelivery on Thursday as I knew I would be home that day.  It was easy, and I did not have to drive to the location to pick up my package.  Just a thought.  It just all depends on the arrival date of your package once it gets into the FedEx system.  

Have fun on your trip!  And you'll have a nice goody box waiting for you when you get home... winner!


----------



## jsmile

I spoke to my SA in Canada. No price increase on regular jewelry. There will be a slight decrease on high jewelry to account for currency.


----------



## jsmile

the US price increase is already showing on the US website.


----------



## HADASSA

jsmile said:


> the US price increase is already showing on the US website.


Increase on WMOP YG VA Earrings was 4% - so more than what was first quoted by various SAs.


----------



## 7777777

I was considering the two motif earrings, they were not available and the price is lower now.


----------



## cattttrannn

The WG Perlee diamond bracelet was 26100 before previous price increase going up to 28200 now, it has increased 2100 which is a lot money. Basically, any piece which is more than 20k has about 2k increase in 2 price increases in 2 years


----------



## MYH

Anabunny said:


> My NYC SA just told me that I need to 100% deposit for locking down the pre increase price. This really seem odd and insane to me. Is there anyone else hearing this?


I had to prepay 100%


----------



## nycmamaofone

I’m relieved that the price increase was only $100 for the onyx bracelet.


----------



## say brooke

cattttrannn said:


> The WG Perlee diamond bracelet was 26100 before previous price increase going up to 28200 now, it has increased 2100 which is a lot money. Basically, any piece which is more than 20k has about 2k increase in 2 price increases in 2 years


ordered mine for 27400 before this price increase


----------



## Anabunny

carnelian tiger eye color combination dropped if I remembered the previous price correctly


----------



## ohsohappy

It seems the price was changed based on demand and popularity, not necessarily on the material price or any other reason


----------



## DS2006

Someone said prior to the increase that 4 items were going down in price. The two motif Magic onyx pave earrings went down in price. Does anyone know what the other items are?

I will say that many items are right about the price they were prior to the 2016 decrease. I paid $4200 for the 5 motif hammered yg in Feb. 2016 and later that year, prices decreased. That bracelet is $4250 today. So all in all, we just had a lucky break for 4 years!


----------



## HADASSA

cattttrannn said:


> The WG Perlee diamond bracelet was 26100 before previous price increase going up to 28200 now, it has increased 2100 which is a lot money. Basically, any piece which is more than 20k has about 2k increase in 2 price increases in 2 years





say brooke said:


> ordered mine for 27400 before this price increase



$27,400 was price prior to June 1st increase.


----------



## DS2006

ohsohappy said:


> It seems the price was changed based on demand and popularity, not necessarily on the material price or any other reason



I'd have to compare more prices, but I really don't think they do pricing based on popularity.


----------



## DS2006

HADASSA said:


> $27,400 was price prior to June 1st increase.
> 
> View attachment 5098327



Okay, so that's slightly over 2.9% increase on that bracelet. They like nice round numbers for prices, so most won't be the exact same percentage.


----------



## DS2006

One thing that strikes me as interesting is that the single motif Magic yg mop earrings are $5000 and the two motif are only $6100. That's such a small increase for two additional clovers and chain.

The rose gold Magic 2 motif pave gray MOP earrings are at $14,900, so maybe that is a decrease.


----------



## Anabunny

DS2006 said:


> Someone said prior to the increase that 4 items were going down in price. The two motif Magic onyx pave earrings went down in price. Does anyone know what the other items are?
> 
> I will say that many items are right about the price they were prior to the 2016 decrease. I paid $4200 for the 5 motif hammered yg in Feb. 2016 and later that year, prices decreased. That bracelet is $4250 today. So all in all, we just had a lucky break for 4 years!


Carnelian/tiger’s eye 6 motif necklace and 2 motif earrings. I didn’t see the matching bracelet on the website, so maybe that one too.


----------



## HADASSA

DS2006 said:


> Okay, so that's slightly over 2.9% increase on that bracelet. They like nice round numbers for prices, so most won't be the exact same percentage.


My humble observation is an increase of 2.5 - 4% in general.


----------



## nicole0612

DS2006 said:


> Someone said prior to the increase that 4 items were going down in price. The two motif Magic onyx pave earrings went down in price. Does anyone know what the other items are?
> 
> I will say that many items are right about the price they were prior to the 2016 decrease. I paid $4200 for the 5 motif hammered yg in Feb. 2016 and later that year, prices decreased. That bracelet is $4250 today. So all in all, we just had a lucky break for 4 years!


Someone had noted earlier that all/most of the 2 motif earrings went down in price.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Anabunny said:


> Carnelian/tiger’s eye 6 motif necklace and 2 motif earrings. I didn’t see the matching bracelet on the website, so maybe that one too.


The 6 motif necklace in TE/carnelian did not decrease. It was $10,400 before the increase; it is now $10,700.


----------



## Anabunny

ThisVNchick said:


> The 6 motif necklace in TE/carnelian did not decrease. It was $10,400 before the increase; it is now $10,700.


Ok my mistake, for some reason i thought it was 10800 before, same as the WG. But the two motif earrings did decrease if i remembered correctly.


----------



## wisconsin

jp824 said:


> I just paid 100% deposit on the 6 motif chalcedony mop, but my SA indicated that it should arrive around June/July.  Seems to be a much shorter timeline from what others have posted here.  I really hope that it comes by then.


I did the same —Hundred percent deposit on the six motif white gold Mop and chalcedony necklace


----------



## ThisVNchick

Anabunny said:


> Ok my mistake, for some reason i thought it was 10800 before, same as the WG. But the two motif earrings did decrease if i remembered correctly.


Yes, it seems like the 2 motif earrings in all different offerings (wmop, te/carnelian, gmop pave etc...) took a slightly price decrease.


----------



## say brooke

HADASSA said:


> $27,400 was price prior to June 1st increase.
> 
> View attachment 5098327


Yes ordered mine last week. Hoping it'll come soon!


----------



## susan08

It seems like the price of lucky spring collection did not change in US?


----------



## Anabunny

susan08 said:


> It seems like the price of lucky spring collection did not change in US?


Lucky animals also didn’t change, so I can take time before adopting a puppy


----------



## Yodabest

Any change on sweet Alhambra earrings in US? Can’t recall what prices were before!


----------



## dove221

PC1984 said:


> Any change on sweet Alhambra earrings in US? Can’t recall what prices were before!


I can’t remember either lol. Just noticed that MOP bracelet went up $100 and Perlee Signature Bracelet $200. The Perlee Signatue Ring is up $70. Nothing too insane- so hopefully whatever everyone is looking for isn’t too crazy price wise!


----------



## Yodabest

dove221 said:


> I can’t remember either lol. Just noticed that MOP bracelet went up $100 and Perlee Signature Bracelet $200. The Perlee Signatue Ring is up $70. Nothing too insane- so hopefully whatever everyone is looking for isn’t too crazy price wise!



A necklace I just got went up by $300  which now feels like I got a savings lol.

I can’t recall the prior prices on the sweet earrings either but if they did increase, it can’t be by much. I’m almost wondering if there was a decrease!


----------



## dove221

PC1984 said:


> A necklace I just got went up by $300  which now feels like I got a savings lol.
> 
> I can’t recall the prior prices on the sweet earrings either but if they did increase, it can’t be by much. I’m almost wondering if there was a decrease!


Lol I wish! The pendant I bought last month went up by $80. However what you saved is definitely a win! Which necklace?


----------



## Yodabest

dove221 said:


> Lol I wish! The pendant I bought last month went up by $80. However what you saved is definitely a win! Which necklace?



Magic alhambra 6 motif in yellow gold. It’s really fun and versatile! Which did you get?


----------



## cartierloverjs

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m relieved that the price increase was only $100 for the onyx bracelet.





PC1984 said:


> A necklace I just got went up by $300  which now feels like I got a savings lol.
> 
> I can’t recall the prior prices on the sweet earrings either but if they did increase, it can’t be by much. I’m almost wondering if there was a decrease!


$2270 before the increase.


----------



## dove221

PC1984 said:


> Magic alhambra 6 motif in yellow gold. It’s really fun and versatile! Which did you get?


Ohhh I love- congrats! MOP Vintage Alhambra in yellow gold VCA super addictive


----------



## Junkenpo

Is it my imagination or did the 2 motif Magic decrease in price? And some of the Cosmos pave?


----------



## say brooke

Junkenpo said:


> Is it my imagination or did the 2 motif Magic decrease in price? And some of the Cosmos pave?


You are right! Big drop in the price of Cosmos.


----------



## TankerToad

These increased


----------



## chromemilou

TankerToad said:


> These increased


Interesting, but weren't these pieces just released?


----------



## TankerToad

chromemilou said:


> Interesting, but weren't these pieces just released?


Yup
June 1 was supposed to be release date


----------



## Ylesiya

Sweet Alhambra turquoise increased by 100 USD before tax from 3150 to 3250.
Long black onyx necklace increased by 500 USD from 15,500 to 16,000.
Magic WG MOP necklace increased by 150 USD from 4150 to 4300.

I've been looking for 2 motif YG MOP earrings for a while but they are simply never available. My SA told me that people placed deposits and waiting for them, so I can't just buy them in the store and it will be like this for some time.
So I went yesterday and placed deposit for them. Let's see how long it will take!


----------



## jill39

How often do increases occur?  I’m hoping to make my purchase before the next increase!


----------



## dove221

jill39 said:


> How often do increases occur?  I’m hoping to make my purchase before the next increase!


That is two of us! I am wanting the MOP Vintage earrings next!


----------



## nycmamaofone

jill39 said:


> How often do increases occur?  I’m hoping to make my purchase before the next increase!


It is hard to say. There weren’t any for a while, and at one point there was a price decrease! The last two happened around October and recently June 1 in the States. I think they are starting to copy other luxury brands with the two price increases per year. My guess is that if they have another one it’ll be in the fall again.


----------



## DS2006

jill39 said:


> How often do increases occur?  I’m hoping to make my purchase before the next increase!


There was a decrease in 2016, and there was not an increase in the US until late September 2020. This June 1 increase may have to do with currency valuation, but I am not sure. They do try to balance out prices in different countries to be as equal as possible.  Current prices are very close to what they were before the 2016 decrease. I doubt they are having increases to follow other brands. I think lower sales and production during Covid and high gold and material prices, etc. have caused the recent increases other than the ones that were linked to currency valuation.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> There was a decrease in 2016, and there was not an increase in the US until late September 2020. This June 1 increase may have to do with currency valuation, but I am not sure. They do try to balance out prices in different countries to be as equal as possible.  Current prices are very close to what they were before the 2016 decrease. I doubt they are having increases to follow other brands. I think lower sales and production during Covid and high gold and material prices, etc. have caused the recent increases other than the ones that were linked to currency valuation.


Good point!  I forgot about the decrease!


----------



## jill39

Does anyone know how much of an increase the single onyx Alhambra pendant went up in the US?  Kinda kicking myself for not getting it before the increase!


----------



## RAEDAY

jill39 said:


> Does anyone know how much of an increase the single onyx Alhambra pendant went up in the US?  Kinda kicking myself for not getting it before the increase!


The price of the Onyx Alhambra pendant was $2,540 USD before the most recent increase. 

Enjoy yours when you get it--it's such a lovely piece and great for everyday.


----------



## TankerToad

Does anyone know if any pieces decresed in price (USA) this last/ most recent price adjustment?
I heard the 2 motif pave mop RG earrings went down in price, but can anyone confirm ?
So confused ??


----------



## cattttrannn

TankerToad said:


> Does anyone know if any peices decresed in price (ISA) this last/ most recent price adjustment?
> I heard the 2 motif pave mop RG earrings went down in price, but can anyone confirm ?
> So confused ??


It just happened I bought these earrings and have a spreadsheet for inventory so for 2 motif gray MOP/pave, it was 14700, increased to 15400, now reduced back 14900. Also 2 motif tie eye/ carnelian was 6850 to 7150 and now 6700. I don’t have figures for 2 motif onyx/pave which I heard they are reduced too


----------



## Junkenpo

TankerToad said:


> Does anyone know if any peices decresed in price (ISA) this last/ most recent price adjustment?
> I heard the 2 motif pave mop RG earrings went down in price, but can anyone confirm ?
> So confused ??



I agree with cattttrannn, it looks like some of the 2 motif earrings did go down from what they were in May.  I noticed that some of the pave Cosmos prices decreased as well.

Alhambra Magic 2 motif yg WMOP adjusted down from 6500 to 6100
Alhambra Magic 2 motif yg carnelian/TE down - 7150 to 6700
Alhambra Magic 2 motif RG diamond/GMOP - 15400 to 14900
Alhambra Magic 2 motif WG diamond/onyx - 16000 to 15600


----------



## TankerToad

cattttrannn said:


> It just happened I bought these earrings and have a spreadsheet for inventory so for 2 motif gray MOP/pave, it was 14700, increased to 15400, now reduced back 14900. Also 2 motif tie eye/ carnelian was 6850 to 7150 and now 6700. I don’t have figures for 2 motif onyx/pave which I heard they are reduced too


Wow
Thank you so much
And you bought them?? So are you loving them ?? - the RG pave MOP are on my radar for sure


----------



## TankerToad

Junkenpo said:


> I agree with cattttrannn, it looks like some of the 2 motif earrings did go down from what they were in May.  I noticed that some of the pave Cosmos prices decreased as well.
> 
> Alhambra Magic 2 motif yg WMOP adjusted down from 6500 to 6100
> Alhambra Magic 2 motif yg carnelian/TE down - 7150 to 6700
> Alhambra Magic 2 motif RG diamond/GMOP - 15400 to 14900
> Alhambra Magic 2 motif WG diamond/onyx - 16000 to 15600


Again you are so helpful 
Thank you


----------



## TankerToad

cattttrannn said:


> It just happened I bought these earrings and have a spreadsheet for inventory so for 2 motif gray MOP/pave, it was 14700, increased to 15400, now reduced back 14900. Also 2 motif tie eye/ carnelian was 6850 to 7150 and now 6700. I don’t have figures for 2 motif onyx/pave which I heard they are reduced too


Love that you keep a spreadsheet !


----------



## Yodabest

cattttrannn said:


> It just happened I bought these earrings and have a spreadsheet for inventory so for 2 motif gray MOP/pave, it was 14700, increased to 15400, now reduced back 14900. Also 2 motif tie eye/ carnelian was 6850 to 7150 and now 6700. I don’t have figures for 2 motif onyx/pave which I heard they are reduced too



This right here is everything I love about this forum!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I may cave too since I can not find anything that I love to go with the ring. The earrings would be great for work as well. There are two days this week I wore suit jackets with silver buttons and could not pair with yellow gold earrings so just wore my diamond studs. I am going to keep waiting. Curious to see what you end up with.


Update... I caved, and I purchased the Lotus earrings.   
Long story short... when I purchased my panda clip recently, I told the SA about the Lotus earrings.  He said there were none in North America, so he cannot even bring one in for me to try on.  He would have to order one.  Well, I told him go ahead, so I purchased them.  This was a few weeks ago when I got the panda clip. 

Fast forward to today... I am NYC and went to Mikimoto today (tomorrow is VCA, Verdura, and Tiffany). Tried on the earrings that I thought would be it.  Nope... too wimpy, they don't match, etc.  Even the SA said the Lotus would be a better match.

I feel 100% confident I am going to love the matchy matchy!    
I think you should cave with me!  It will be a perfect set.  I'm not sure when mine will arrive, but I'll post a photo of the set when they do.


----------



## Anabunny

BigAkoya said:


> Update... I caved, and I purchased the Lotus earrings.
> Long story short... when I purchased my panda clip recently, I told the SA about the Lotus earrings.  He said there were none in North America, so he cannot even bring one in for me to try on.  He would have to order one.  Well, I told him go ahead, so I purchased them.  This was a few weeks ago when I got the panda clip.
> 
> Fast forward to today... I am NYC and went to Mikimoto today (tomorrow is VCA, Verdura, and Tiffany). Tried on the earrings that I thought would be it.  Nope... too wimpy, they don't match, etc.  Even the SA said the Lotus would be a better match.
> 
> I feel 100% confident I am going to love the matchy matchy!
> I think you should cave with me!  It will be a perfect set.  I'm not sure when mine will arrive, but I'll post a photo of the set when they do.


I do wear them both together a lot. It's a 1+1 is bigger than 2 situation. they bring out each other very well.


----------



## BigAkoya

Anabunny said:


> I do wear them both together a lot. It's a 1+1 is bigger than 2 situation. they bring out each other very well.


Ooooh... thanks for the input.  I'd love a mod shot while I wait for mine if you don't mind posting.


----------



## Anabunny

BigAkoya said:


> Ooooh... thanks for the input.  I'd love a mod shot while I wait for mine if you don't mind posting.


I can send you a private message, i dont feel comfortable posting where i have no control of the photo and the public can see it.


----------



## BigAkoya

Anabunny said:


> I can send you a private message, i dont feel comfortable posting where i have no control of the photo and the public can see it.


That would be great.  On the photo posting... odd you mentioned it.  I'm beginning to wonder that too.  I saw a photo of mine reused recently which is perfectly fair game as I posted it.  But it did make me pause for a moment about posting.  

I would love a photo if you don't mind PMing me. If not, no worries, and I totally understand.  Thanks.


----------



## Anabunny

BigAkoya said:


> That would be great.  On the photo posting... odd you mentioned it.  I'm beginning to wonder that too.  I saw a photo of mine reused recently which is perfectly fair game as I posted it.  But it did make me pause for a moment about posting.
> 
> I would love a photo if you don't mind PMing me. If not, no worries, and I totally understand.  Thanks.


Sent I used to bother the moderators to take my photos down, after a while I just stopped myself from posting. It’s so tempting though, I’d love to contribute too, but the thought of the photos staying online forever frightens me.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Update... I caved, and I purchased the Lotus earrings.
> Long story short... when I purchased my panda clip recently, I told the SA about the Lotus earrings.  He said there were none in North America, so he cannot even bring one in for me to try on.  He would have to order one.  Well, I told him go ahead, so I purchased them.  This was a few weeks ago when I got the panda clip.
> 
> Fast forward to today... I am NYC and went to Mikimoto today (tomorrow is VCA, Verdura, and Tiffany). Tried on the earrings that I thought would be it.  Nope... too wimpy, they don't match, etc.  Even the SA said the Lotus would be a better match.
> 
> I feel 100% confident I am going to love the matchy matchy!
> I think you should cave with me!  It will be a perfect set.  I'm not sure when mine will arrive, but I'll post a photo of the set when they do.


Haha good to know. I will likely cave too. I am trying to knock off a couple other purchases first. Post pics once they arrive.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> That would be great.  On the photo posting... odd you mentioned it.  I'm beginning to wonder that too.  I saw a photo of mine reused recently which is perfectly fair game as I posted it.  But it did make me pause for a moment about posting.
> 
> I would love a photo if you don't mind PMing me. If not, no worries, and I totally understand.  Thanks.


I had a photo once stollen by reseller. So now I am very selective on what I post and I go back and delete photos later - can delete as an OG. Unfortunate since I enjoy others photos but this is an open forum.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I have my photos stolen all the time. I don't know if it's even a good idea to watermark them if you want to remain anonymous. 
I just make sure that the photo location is always off. But at this point I'm fairly public so I post. 
The most amusing part is when I'm doing research and I wind up finding my own photos.


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> I have my photos stolen all the time. I don't know if it's even a good idea to watermark them if you want to remain anonymous.
> I just make sure that the photo location is always off. But at this point I'm fairly public so I post.
> The most amusing part is when I'm doing research and I wind up finding my own photos.


 Yes!! “The most amusing part is when I'm doing research and I wind up finding my own photos.” This happens to me more often lately and I half laugh and half start to re-evaluate what I am doing on here!


----------



## lisawhit

nicole0612 said:


> Yes!! “The most amusing part is when I'm doing research and I wind up finding my own photos.” This happens to me more often lately and I half laugh and half start to re-evaluate what I am doing on here!


It's happened to me before on Pinterest....looking for a specific hermes bag....and I was like wow I love that bag, wait a minute....that's my dining room oh and it's my bag!


----------



## juejue

My SA inform me today that there will be another ~ 5% price increase on Sept 30. Please kindly check. I’m based in asia.


----------



## HADASSA

juejue said:


> My SA inform me today that there will be another ~ 5% price increase on Sept 30. Please kindly check. I’m based in asia.


This has been VCA’s *modus operandi * almost every year


----------



## kmang011

juejue said:


> My SA inform me today that there will be another ~ 5% price increase on Sept 30. Please kindly check. I’m based in asia.



What about in the U.S.? Sigh, these price increases intended to push people over the edge to make their purchase are obnoxious. On smaller pieces they might not make a huge difference but on more significant pieces they really do. I was looking at earrings and a 10 motif but I’m not ready to pull the trigger quite yet and definitely not by the 30th.


----------



## kmang011

kmang011 said:


> What about in the U.S.? Sigh, these price increases intended to push people over the edge to make their purchase are obnoxious. On smaller pieces they might not make a huge difference but on more significant pieces they really do. I was looking at earrings and a 10 motif but I’m not ready to pull the trigger quite yet and definitely not by the 30th.


----------



## marbella8

nicole0612 said:


> Yes!! “The most amusing part is when I'm doing research and I wind up finding my own photos.” This happens to me more often lately and I half laugh and half start to re-evaluate what I am doing on here!



That’s why I don’t post what I have to be honest.


----------



## nycmamaofone

kmang011 said:


> What about in the U.S.? Sigh, these price increases intended to push people over the edge to make their purchase are obnoxious. On smaller pieces they might not make a huge difference but on more significant pieces they really do. I was looking at earrings and a 10 motif but I’m not ready to pull the trigger quite yet and definitely not by the 30th.


Does anyone know? For the US?


----------



## lilpikachu

I live in Australia and the last two times there was a price increase announced, I jumped and bought an item off my wishlist.  Mind you, *the price increase didn’t apply to Australia.*

I‘m just gonna ride this one out.  I need to stay on ban island.

Although I would laugh if this time, the prices went up for us.


----------



## RitaLA

Prices went up a few months ago here in the US. Has anyone heard anything for the USA?


----------



## EpiFanatic

nycmamaofone said:


> Does anyone know? For the US?


Haven’t heard of any. And I’m constantly checking.


----------



## diorhigher

juejue said:


> My SA inform me today that there will be another ~ 5% price increase on Sept 30. Please kindly check. I’m based in asia.



My SA told me as well - sept 30th price increase. I’m also based in Asia.


----------



## kkpp

My sa told there will be 5% price increase after 1 Oct.


----------



## lynne_ross

diorhigher said:


> My SA told me as well - sept 30th price increase. I’m also based in Asia.


Where is Asia?


----------



## cherriefairy

kkpp said:


> My sa told there will be 5% price increase after 1 Oct.


Where are you located? I haven’t heard anything for the UK


----------



## ThisVNchick

HADASSA said:


> This has been VCA’s *modus operandi * almost every year


But it seems like lately they’ve been trying to raise the prices every 6 months.


----------



## HADASSA

ThisVNchick said:


> But it seems like lately they’ve been trying to raise the prices every 6 months.


Without rhyme nor reason ...I have observed that it happens before some launch of sorts (Spring and Fall).

The Sweet Perlee Ligne increased in price after that NYPost article. I think the price quoted for the HP will hold though.


----------



## jill39

I really hope there isn’t an increase in the US.


----------



## lvchanellvr

If anyone knows for Canada; please let us know. We are already priced at the higher range compared to other countries. I feel I am reliving the Chanel price increases.


----------



## chromemilou

juejue said:


> My SA inform me today that there will be another ~ 5% price increase on Sept 30. Please kindly check. I’m based in asia.


Did your SA by chance say whether the price increase will impact all pieces?  Txs!


----------



## nycmamaofone

My SA in NYC says she hasn’t heard anything about a price increase.


----------



## ThisVNchick

nycmamaofone said:


> My SA in NYC says she hasn’t heard anything about a price increase.


I wonder if it will be like last time where some countries got hit first (I think it was last year in July/august where Oceania and Asia got hit first) and then the rest followed a few months later.


----------



## HADASSA

ThisVNchick said:


> I wonder if it will be like last time where some countries got hit first (I think it was last year in July/august where Oceania and Asia got hit first) and then the rest followed a few months later.


And this year’s increase happened in Asia and Europe first I believe and then the US got hit a couple weeks after. So if no one hasn’t heard anything, it’s still not time to get complacent. Buy what you want now if you are going to get it anyway.


----------



## closetluxe

I just checked with my SA (based in CA, USA) and she said No, it's not true in regards to 9/30.


----------



## kkpp

My sa said 5% increase on 30 Sep. (Thailand)


----------



## nycmamaofone

Hi, random question. If I put down a 30% deposit on an item, and that item gets a price increase before I am able to receive it and pay in full, do I pay the old price or the new one?


----------



## lynne_ross

nycmamaofone said:


> Hi, random question. If I put down a 30% deposit on an item, and that item gets a price increase before I am able to receive it and pay in full, do I pay the old price or the new one?


I think this varies by store as I have read from posts here. Some posters have been charged old price some new. You can ask your SA. Worst case you can pay remaining before the increase.


----------



## Alena21

nycmamaofone said:


> Hi, random question. If I put down a 30% deposit on an item, and that item gets a price increase before I am able to receive it and pay in full, do I pay the old price or the new one?


The old one.


----------



## Anabunny

nycmamaofone said:


> Hi, random question. If I put down a 30% deposit on an item, and that item gets a price increase before I am able to receive it and pay in full, do I pay the old price or the new one?


In the past I was able to keep the old price  for three months with a 30% deposit. But in the last round, I was asked to pay in full before the increase to keep the old price.


----------



## Pearllyy

Does anyone know the confirmed date for increase for Australia ??


----------



## dindin20

What about Singapore? Any price increase?


----------



## diorhigher

Tried to place a last minute order before price increase tomorrow here in Thailand. SA said they are all out of all the MOP pieces I want and that now corporate will not take deposit to lock in price. I can only buy what’s in stock if I wanted the old price before increase.  Just FYI in case other countries’ increases are coming.


----------



## Yenakad

diorhigher said:


> Tried to place a last minute order before price increase tomorrow here in Thailand. SA said they are all out of all the MOP pieces I want and that now corporate will not take deposit to lock in price. I can only buy what’s in stock if I wanted the old price before increase.  Just FYI in case other countries’ increases are coming.



Exactly the same case. Was approached by SA about price increase by 1. October. Was quite surprised when I was yesterday in the store and was told only available items  / in stock are the old price and if need to pre-order they will charge new prices.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Yenakad said:


> Exactly the same case. Was approached by SA about price increase by 1. October. Was quite surprised when I was yesterday in the store and was told only available items  / in stock are the old price and if need to pre-order they will charge new prices.


Seems like a douchy move on VCA’s part especially since stock on almost everything is constantly low all the time.


----------



## Snowshoe42

Does anyone know if it's going up in the UK?


----------



## ProShopper1

Any updates on the US?


----------



## lvchanellvr

I had an appt with my SA and she said there would be no price increase for Canada. Let's all breathe a collective sigh of relief until the next increase.


----------



## KristinS

nycmamaofone said:


> My SA in NYC says she hasn’t heard anything about a price increase.


Yes, my NYC SA said the exact same thing. No news on the price increase.


----------



## ka3na20

I just saw Cartier will be increasing its prices next month. In the past, I’ve noticed that VCA, being owned by the same company, subsequently follows. My SA (I am based in SG) said they have no info yet as they are notified only when it is near but if there would be any, she said to expect it around March-April more or less as this is the period their financial results are out.  Have you heard any news?


----------



## lovejewels79

ka3na20 said:


> I just saw Cartier will be increasing its prices next month. In the past, I’ve noticed that VCA, being owned by the same company, subsequently follows. My SA (I am based in SG) said they have no info yet as they are notified only when it is near but if there would be any, she said to expect it around March-April more or less as this is the period their financial results are out.  Have you heard any news?



same as my sa. I am based in sg too. She mentioned price increases is usually mar-may period. I went last week and she said she did not have any news yet.


----------



## ka3na20

lovejewels79 said:


> same as my sa. I am based in sg too. She mentioned price increases is usually mar-may period. I went last week and she said she did not have any news yet.



Hi!!! Im from SG too! I visited the ION boutique last saturday when I bought something. My SA said they are usually notified of such increases only when it is near. But she said to let her know if I hear or read anything as we sometimes become aware of increases first. I messaged her just now. Will keep you updated! I need to know because I should be getting a necklace before increase.


----------



## lovejewels79

ka3na20 said:


> Hi!!! Im from SG too! I visited the ION boutique last saturday when I bought something. My SA said they are usually notified of such increases only when it is near. But she said to let her know if I hear or read anything as we sometimes become aware of increases first. I messaged her just now. Will keep you updated! I need to know because I should be getting a necklace before increase.



hello i am with the taka boutique.
Thank you and i will update here too if i hear anything from my sa.

i am having a “headache” now. I Want to get the guilloche necklace to matchy with the bracelet that i just gotten but seems like cartier also gotta have a price increase within the next few weeks and i am thinking of a regular love rose gold bracelet. Dont know which to get cos if get both at one shot its like too much. Dont know what to do now.


----------



## ka3na20

lovejewels79 said:


> hello i am with the taka boutique.
> Thank you and i will update here too if i hear anything from my sa.
> 
> i am having a “headache” now. I Want to get the guilloche necklace to matchy with the bracelet that i just gotten but seems like cartier also gotta have a price increase within the next few weeks and i am thinking of a regular love rose gold bracelet. Dont know which to get cos if get both at one shot its like too much. Dont know what to do now.



My SA replied already. I sent her the photo of the chanel increase and asked "I just saw this. Will VCA follow?"

And her exact reply was "We are not.  Good to check with me from time to time whenever you sth like this. ☺️"

Good for us. For now..


----------



## Mayacamas

ka3na20 said:


> My SA replied already. I sent her the photo of the chanel increase and asked "I just saw this. Will VCA follow?"
> 
> And her exact reply was "We are not.  Good to check with me from time to time whenever you sth like this. ☺"
> 
> Good for us. For now..


My SA from Tiffany’s just let me know they are…and a significant one.


----------



## blinggirl74

Mayacamas said:


> My SA from Tiffany’s just let me know they are…and a significant one.


Tiffany?


----------



## Mayacamas

blinggirl74 said:


> Tiffany?


Yes.


----------



## ka3na20

Mayacamas said:


> My SA from Tiffany’s just let me know they are…and a significant one.



I see. Thanks for the info. But this is VCA price increase thread though.


----------



## RitaLA

I am very curious to hear about VCA since Cartier might be having increases.


----------



## vtae

ka3na20 said:


> My SA replied already. I sent her the photo of the chanel increase and asked "I just saw this. Will VCA follow?"
> 
> And her exact reply was "We are not.  Good to check with me from time to time whenever you sth like this. ☺"
> 
> Good for us. For now..


Usually how much is the vca increase (say for a 5 motif?)? I’m thinking whether to get a Dior bag or vca first (just got a Cartier JUC  )


----------



## Mjxxsyd

vtae said:


> Usually how much is the vca increase (say for a 5 motif?)? I’m thinking whether to get a Dior bag or vca first (just got a Cartier JUC  )


I bought my 5 motif MOP bracelet just after the last increase. I paid $450 more than the previous price if that helps.


----------



## ka3na20

vtae said:


> Usually how much is the vca increase (say for a 5 motif?)? I’m thinking whether to get a Dior bag or vca first (just got a Cartier JUC  )



All I can remember was the price of the sweet alhambra mop priced from $3,300 to $3,400 (May 11 price increase)


----------



## meowkittycat

Mayacamas said:


> My SA from Tiffany’s just let me know they are…and a significant one.


I wish I had caught this sooner, I would've just gone to Tiffany to buy the piece I wanted last weekend when I walked into Van Cleef to try things on.


----------



## BigAkoya

vtae said:


> Usually how much is the vca increase (say for a 5 motif?)? I’m thinking whether to get a Dior bag or vca first (just got a Cartier JUC  )


The price increase last time was not much, one to two hundred as I recall. The reality is though, price increases will happen every year.  Regardless of how much you will "save," if it were me, since you just got a JUC, I would get the Dior bag to round out your fashion look.  I'm not sure what other jewelry, bag, shoe pieces you have, but I think it's important to have all three in a luxury fashion look.  Once you have those, you can wear a tshirt and shorts and still look chic!  The look is not the same to me if you have a billion Cartiers or VCAs without a nice bag/shoes.  That's just my two cents. 

Good luck to you and congrats on the JUC!


----------



## xyz018

Anyone has any further update on the next price increase? Will it be any time soon (like this month?) Thank you in advance!


----------



## ka3na20

xyz018 said:


> Anyone has any further update on the next price increase? Will it be any time soon (like this month?) Thank you in advance!



Not anytime soon as per my SA who I just visited last Friday. She said she asked her manager already and no news of an increase yet. I'm based in SG.


----------



## xyz018

ka3na20 said:


> Not anytime soon as per my SA who I just visited last Friday. She said she asked her manager already and no news of an increase yet. I'm based in SG.


Thanks for sharing the info! Local store stock has been very low here and and it's hard to secure an appointment to even just get in lately. So I'm hoping to be able to get the pendant before the next price increase  I'm based in US.


----------



## ka3na20

xyz018 said:


> Thanks for sharing the info! Local store stock has been very low here and and it's hard to secure an appointment to even just get in lately. So I'm hoping to be able to get the pendant before the next price increase  I'm based in US.



If I am not mistaken, you can place a 30% deposit to order. That way you can lock in the price.

******** posted that there well be price adjustment for some of vca pieces like watches, high end jewellery but not including the popular lines like alhambra. You can check the article if it helps.


----------



## closetluxe

ka3na20 said:


> If I am not mistaken, you can place a 30% deposit to order. That way you can lock in the price.
> 
> ******** posted that there well be price adjustment for some of vca pieces like watches, high end jewellery but not including the popular lines like alhambra. You can check the article if it helps.


Could you link the article in question?


----------



## ka3na20

closetlux said:


> Could you link the article in question?



https://www.********.com/heres-whats-happening-with-van-cleef-arpels-prices/


----------



## closetluxe

ka3na20 said:


> https://www.********.com/heres-whats-happening-with-van-cleef-arpels-prices/


Thanks


----------



## xyz018

ka3na20 said:


> https://www.********.com/heres-whats-happening-with-van-cleef-arpels-prices/


Thanks for the info and link, it's very helpful!


----------



## closetluxe

So when do you all expect to see a price increase in the US with what's going to happen in Europe this month?


----------



## ka3na20

closetlux said:


> So when do you all expect to see a price increase in the US with what's going to happen in Europe this month?



I am not in the US but in SG and my SA said if ever there will be an increase, expect it on March onwards since this will be the time their financial results are out. They increased prices here May 11 last year. But she said she’ll inform me in case she receives info sooner.


----------



## closetluxe

ka3na20 said:


> I am not in the US but in SG and my SA said if ever there will be an increase, expect it on March onwards since this will be the time their financial results are out. They increased prices here May 11 last year. But she said she’ll inform me in case she receives info sooner.


Interesting.  Please update us if you hear anything.


----------



## ka3na20

closetlux said:


> Interesting.  Please update us if you hear anything.



Of course will do. But I hope nothing soon.


----------



## closetluxe

ka3na20 said:


> Of course will do. But I hope nothing soon.


You and me both.


----------



## RitaLA

I talked to my SA again last week and she said that usually (not guaranteed) but usually a month after Cartier has a price increase, they will follow since they are under the same company. I put a deposit down towards an item and she said that’s enough to lock the current price.


----------



## closetluxe

RitaLA said:


> I talked to my SA again last week and she said that usually (not guaranteed) but usually a month after Cartier has a price increase, they will follow since they are under the same company. I put a deposit down towards an item and she said that’s enough to lock the current price.


Is it a 30% deposit?  Is this dependent on the store or SA?  My SA told me that I have to pay in full to lock down the current price?


----------



## ka3na20

closetlux said:


> Is it a 30% deposit?  Is this dependent on the store or SA?  My SA told me that I have to pay in full to lock down the current price?



This was the exact message my SA sent me last year before the May increase unless their policy changed already.


----------



## ka3na20

Delete. Double post.


----------



## RitaLA

closetlux said:


> Is it a 30% deposit?  Is this dependent on the store or SA?  My SA told me that I have to pay in full to lock down the current price?


I don’t really know. I think it depends on the store. I usually put down 50%


----------



## gels1234

Hi!! Does anyone have an SA in NJ for VCA? Thanks!


----------



## diorhigher

I’m based in Thailand. My SA told me today that their new policy is that even if I pay deposit before price increase, if the item is not available by the time price increase takes effect, I will have to pay the new price whenever my item arrives. (I placed a 30% deposit for mop earrings and SA said there are long lines ahead of me, no guarantee I’ll get it before price increase, whenever that may be). What a crazy policy, I can’t even lock in the price and it’s not my fault they don’t have an item for me to purchase.. ugh


----------



## south-of-france

diorhigher said:


> I’m based in Thailand. My SA told me today that their new policy is that even if I pay deposit before price increase, if the item is not available by the time price increase takes effect, I will have to pay the new price whenever my item arrives. (I placed a 30% deposit for mop earrings and SA said there are long lines ahead of me, no guarantee I’ll get it before price increase, whenever that may be). What a crazy policy, I can’t even lock in the price and it’s not my fault they don’t have an item for me to purchase.. ugh


And if you pay in full?


----------



## diorhigher

south-of-france said:


> And if you pay in full?



I wonder if that’s an option.. I’ll text my SA and find out. She made it sound like she didn’t even want to take my deposit since there were long lines of people with deposits ahead of me and her clients are getting frustrated with the long wait time.


----------



## closetluxe

diorhigher said:


> I wonder if that’s an option.. I’ll text my SA and find out. She made it sound like she didn’t even want to take my deposit since there were long lines of people with deposits ahead of me and her clients are getting frustrated with the long wait time.


My SA texted me last week that if I paid in full I would lock in the price.  I’m in the US


----------



## SDC2003

diorhigher said:


> I’m based in Thailand. My SA told me today that their new policy is that even if I pay deposit before price increase, if the item is not available by the time price increase takes effect, I will have to pay the new price whenever my item arrives. (I placed a 30% deposit for mop earrings and SA said there are long lines ahead of me, no guarantee I’ll get it before price increase, whenever that may be). What a crazy policy, I can’t even lock in the price and it’s not my fault they don’t have an item for me to purchase.. ugh


Is the price increase certain for your country? If you do a deposit or pay in full it seems you get items relatively quickly notwithstanding what they say about wait times. I think sas are just trying to temper expectations. I ordered an item in December with a deposit and received it recently when I’d been told it could take 6-8 months.


----------



## Brooklynite

closetlux said:


> My SA texted me last week that if I paid in full I would lock in the price.  I’m in the US


I hope so. I already lent to them for free. Had they asked for a higher price I would ask for a refund and stop shopping there. There is a line for business decency.


----------



## DeryaHm

ka3na20 said:


> https://www.********.com/heres-whats-happening-with-van-cleef-arpels-prices/



I’m curious about this article. It says 3% increase for Turkey, but I thought their Istanbul boutique, formerly in Swissotel, was closed. Also a 3% increase for Turkey would have been amazing given the exchange rate and inflation there (if you know the country you know what I mean and will also understand why I can’t get more specific). These kinds of things do happen with imported goods — I used to get amazing deals on bags due to currency fluctuations and weird pricing decisions by European brands, but I’m positive the Istanbul VCA boutique is closed, so I don’t know what that means for the credibility of the rest of the article.


----------



## ka3na20

Safa said:


> I’m curious about this article. It says 3% increase for Turkey, but I thought their Istanbul boutique, formerly in Swissotel, was closed. Also a 3% increase for Turkey would have been amazing given the exchange rate and inflation there (if you know the country you know what I mean and will also understand why I can’t get more specific). These kinds of things do happen with imported goods — I used to get amazing deals on bags due to currency fluctuations and weird pricing decisions by European brands, but I’m positive the Istanbul VCA boutique is closed, so I don’t know what that means for the credibility of the rest of the article.



********’s articles is sometimes not that accurate. But I do read them for guidance. I just trust my SAs when it comes to these things.


----------



## lolakitten

Safa said:


> I’m curious about this article. It says 3% increase for Turkey, but I thought their Istanbul boutique, formerly in Swissotel, was closed. Also a 3% increase for Turkey would have been amazing given the exchange rate and inflation there (if you know the country you know what I mean and will also understand why I can’t get more specific). These kinds of things do happen with imported goods — I used to get amazing deals on bags due to currency fluctuations and weird pricing decisions by European brands, but I’m positive the Istanbul VCA boutique is closed, so I don’t know what that means for the credibility of the rest of the article.


I suspect this is more a currency correction than a traditional price increase.
I didn’t realize the boutique closed, was it permanent? 
my parents and I were just talking about possibly going next summer… (depending on what happens etc)


----------



## nicole0612

lolakitten said:


> I suspect this is more a currency correction than a traditional price increase.
> I didn’t realize the boutique closed, was it permanent?
> my parents and I were just talking about possibly going next summer… (depending on what happens etc)


Totally OT, but Turkey is by far the best place I have ever gone for vacation. I would go again in an instant just to have another meal there, the food is transcendent!


----------



## DeryaHm

lolakitten said:


> I suspect this is more a currency correction than a traditional price increase.
> I didn’t realize the boutique closed, was it permanent?
> my parents and I were just talking about possibly going next summer… (depending on what happens etc)



I think it is permanent but am not sure. Sadly a currency adjustment would require much more than a %3 increase. (As a Turkish citizen I don’t feel comfortable saying much more given laws against commenting on the economy online, but it would definitely need double digits. It sounds like maybe you are Turkish too so you probably already know)


----------



## DeryaHm

nicole0612 said:


> Totally OT, but Turkey is by far the best place I have ever gone for vacation. I would go again in an instant just to have another meal there, the food is transcendent!



For sure! Next time you are there, it is also a great place for luxury shopping depending what is going on w the exchange rates and how quickly stores adjust you can get great deals. Also, not VCA, but a very reputable local department store Beymen that sells a lot of luxury European brands also sometimes puts things that never go on sale elsewhere on sale! Finally, for shoes, I am size 41 which is bigger than any other Turkish woman I know so I could always find shoes in stock that are sold out in parts of Europe or the US where my feet are not considered freakishly big. So many reasons to visit!


----------



## lolakitten

Safa said:


> I think it is permanent but am not sure. Sadly a currency adjustment would probably require much more than a %3 increase. (As a Turkish citizen I don’t feel comfortable saying much more given laws about commenting on the economy online, but it would definitely need double digits. It sounds like maybe you are Turkish too so you probably already know)


I am but I live in Canada. I understand


----------



## DeryaHm

lolakitten said:


> I am but I live in Canada. I understand



I moved to the US a few years ago. So many mixed feelings.


----------



## Hermesphilic

I recently got my rose gold pink porcelain holiday pendant & there is definitely a price increase. Also the new SA gave me a smaller box compared to the previous holiday pendants from last year. I am not happy with the smaller box size. Did anyone have a similar experience as well with box being smaller. Do let me know plz


----------



## closetluxe

Hermesphilic said:


> I recently got my rose gold pink porcelain holiday pendant & there is definitely a price increase. Also the new SA gave me a smaller box compared to the previous holiday pendants from last year. I am not happy with the smaller box size. Did anyone have a similar experience as well with box being smaller. Do let me know plz


When is the price increase going to be?


----------



## jenaps

Hermesphilic said:


> I recently got my rose gold pink porcelain holiday pendant & there is definitely a price increase. Also the new SA gave me a smaller box compared to the previous holiday pendants from last year. I am not happy with the smaller box size. Did anyone have a similar experience as well with box being smaller. Do let me know plz


You can ask for the bigger box instead.  Most HP unboxings I’ve seen are with the smaller box.  I think one year HP I got in a small box and one was in the bigger box.

They may also be out of stock.  Just ask your SA.

How much was the pendant increased?


----------



## ProShopper1

Anyone hear any updates about this? I’m not in a rush to get the items on my wishlist..but I definitely want to get the pieces before the next increase.


----------



## mochibabu

When is the next price increase? Would it be in May this year?


----------



## chaumetlovermc

Heard about the upcoming Cartier price increase and wondering now if VCA will be on the same timeline…


----------



## Yodabest

I was at the boutique today and it was hinted to me there may be an increase by Mother’s Day. Guess we’ll see what truly ends up happening but price increases at some point are inevitable.


----------



## DS2006

pamelastanlee said:


> When is the next price increase? Would it be in May this year?





chaumetlovermc said:


> Heard about the upcoming Cartier price increase and wondering now if VCA will be on the same timeline…


There very well may be an increase this year, but VCA has never raised prices based on what other brands are doing. VCA had a price decrease in 2016 and didn’t have an increase until September of 2020. To give you an example, I bought a 5 motif hammered gold bracelet in early 2016 before the price decrease, and the price today is the same as what I paid back in 2016.  The world economic situation may result in increased prices for many things this year, but there’s no relationship with VCA increases compared to Cartier and other jewelry brands.


----------



## closetluxe

DS2006 said:


> There very well may be an increase this year, but VCA has never raised prices based on what other brands are doing. VCA had a price decrease in 2016 and didn’t have an increase until September of 2020. To give you an example, I bought a 5 motif hammered gold bracelet in early 2016 before the price decrease, and the price today is the same as what I paid back in 2016.  The world economic situation may result in increased prices for many things this year, but there’s no relationship with VCA increases compared to Cartier and other jewelry brands.


Wow this is so interesting to learn


----------



## chaumetlovermc

I put down a 30% deposit for a pendant a month ago. Does anyone know if I'll be able to get it for the original price even if it arrives after the price increase?


----------



## kelsenia

chaumetlovermc said:


> I put down a 30% deposit for a pendant a month ago. Does anyone know if I'll be able to get it for the original price even if it arrives after the price increase?


You have to pay the remaining 70% prior to price increase in order to get the old price.


----------



## missie1

kelsenia said:


> You have to pay the remaining 70% prior to price increase in order to get the old price.


Interesting as my SA told me that the 30% locks down the price even if it’s a price increase.


----------



## cafecreme15

missie1 said:


> Interesting as my SA told me that the 30% locks down the price even if it’s a price increase.


This is my understanding as well.


----------



## lilpikachu

chaumetlovermc said:


> I put down a 30% deposit for a pendant a month ago. Does anyone know if I'll be able to get it for the original price even if it arrives after the price increase?


Might be best to confirm with your SA - you don’t want to find out the hard/more pricey way.

I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

cafecreme15 said:


> This is my understanding as well.


Yes. Mine too.


----------



## m_ichele

I texted my SA to follow up on 
my order and she said it was a good thing I ordered when I did because she said there’s supposed to be  an increase in mid May. 4-8% more depending on collection and category.


----------



## chaumetlovermc

chaumetlovermc said:


> Heard about the upcoming Cartier price increase and wondering now if VCA will be on the same timeline…



I checked with my SA and she says the increase will not impact the piece I put down a 30% deposit for. She also said there’s no word of an increase in Canada yet.


----------



## 7777777

m_ichele said:


> I texted my SA to follow up on
> my order and she said it was a good thing I ordered when I did because she said there’s supposed to be  an increase in mid May. 4-8% more depending on collection and category.


Which country?


----------



## m_ichele

7777777 said:


> Which country?


US


----------



## SDC2003

There is chatter about the increase mainly impacting diamond jewelry. Is there any confirmation of this and by what percentage? Any additional info on what lines will go up?


----------



## dbcelly

bump, wondering the same thing.  Will all collections, eg. Alhambra, Frivole collections increase in price?  Sounds like it'll be a price 'adjustment' due to currency fluctuations, aimed to harmonize worldwide prices, which countries will be affected.  



SDC2003 said:


> There is chatter about the increase mainly impacting diamond jewelry. Is there any confirmation of this and by what percentage? Any additional info on what lines will go up?


----------



## BigAkoya

A price increase would not surprise me as everything is going up.  It's all due to higher wages, higher costs, higher everything.  My daily lunches out now are sometimes $30.       And forget about real estate which has gone through the roof.
Of course, some businesses are taking advantage of this and increases are disproportionate to inflation, but that's life for some businesses that are currently in high demand. 

Below is a recent article on Cartier's potential price increase.  Both Cartier and VCA are part of Richemont, so it's inevitable VCA too will have a price increase.  

That said, for me, I would not go on a panic buy just because of a small 5% price increase.  If you are not ready to buy that item you love, you may end up buying a cheaper item that you don't really love, only to feel good you got something before an increase (to me, a bad reason to buy).  

The opposite is also true.  For me, I am still waiting to buy more WG pieces that I love.  If VCA were to drop their prices by 5%, I would not go out and buy something I don't love just to save 5%.  

Cartier May Raise Prices 3-5%, CEO Says | National Jeweler


----------



## kmang011

BigAkoya said:


> A price increase would not surprise me as everything is going up.  It's all due to higher wages, higher costs, higher everything.  My daily lunches out now are sometimes $30.       And forget about real estate which has gone through the roof.
> Of course, some businesses are taking advantage of this and increases are disproportionate to inflation, but that's life for some businesses that are currently in high demand.
> 
> Below is a recent article on Cartier's potential price increase.  Both Cartier and VCA are part of Richemont, so it's inevitable VCA too will have a price increase.
> 
> That said, for me, I would not go on a panic buy just because of a small 5% price increase.  If you are not ready to buy that item you love, you may end up buying a cheaper item that you don't really love, only to feel good you got something before an increase (to me, a bad reason to buy).
> 
> The opposite is also true.  For me, I am still waiting to buy more WG pieces that I love.  If VCA were to drop their prices by 5%, I would not go out and buy something I don't love just to save 5%.
> 
> Cartier May Raise Prices 3-5%, CEO Says | National Jeweler



This is very good advice! I think panic buying is not something to encourage or feed into… it leads to buyers remorse and guilt. People need to know themselves and their own situation. It’s not luxury if you have to stress about it or go into debt for it and/or end up paying more anyway due to the accrual of interest on a credit card.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> A price increase would not surprise me as everything is going up.  It's all due to higher wages, higher costs, higher everything.  My daily lunches out now are sometimes $30.       And forget about real estate which has gone through the roof.
> Of course, some businesses are taking advantage of this and increases are disproportionate to inflation, but that's life for some businesses that are currently in high demand.
> 
> Below is a recent article on Cartier's potential price increase.  Both Cartier and VCA are part of Richemont, so it's inevitable VCA too will have a price increase.
> 
> That said, for me, I would not go on a panic buy just because of a small 5% price increase.  If you are not ready to buy that item you love, you may end up buying a cheaper item that you don't really love, only to feel good you got something before an increase (to me, a bad reason to buy).
> 
> The opposite is also true.  For me, I am still waiting to buy more WG pieces that I love.  If VCA were to drop their prices by 5%, I would not go out and buy something I don't love just to save 5%.
> 
> Cartier May Raise Prices 3-5%, CEO Says | National Jeweler


Yes agree just waiting for price increase this year, it is going to happen. Everything has gone up and up. Except rent…rent seems flat compared to 2 years ago.  I doubt it will be more than 5% price increase. 
I only buy before the price increase if I have something I was absolutely going to buy anyways. Last time I missed it cause I could not decide between a couple pieces and rather buy the right piece at a slightly higher price. But this time I have a few pieces I could pull the trigger on if need be.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Yes agree just waiting for price increase this year, it is going to happen. Everything has gone up and up. Except rent…rent seems flat compared to 2 years ago.  I doubt it will be more than 5% price increase.
> I only buy before the price increase if I have something I was absolutely going to buy anyways. Last time I missed it cause I could not decide between a couple pieces and rather buy the right piece at a slightly higher price. But this time I have a few pieces I could pull the trigger on if need be.


Ooooh... can't wait to see what you get from your list.  
Sadly, my list is blank...out of ideas.   
I hope VCA comes out with more WG pieces.  In the meantime, I'm defecting to other brands. 

On your list... oooh...  I hope it's a Frivole pave BTF ring!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Ooooh... can't wait to see what you get from your list.
> Sadly, my list is blank...out of ideas.
> I hope VCA comes out with more WG pieces.  In the meantime, I'm defecting to other brands.
> 
> On your list... oooh...  I hope it's a Frivole pave BTF ring!


What happened to you onyx or grey mop SO? I feel like you need another 20. 
This is the year of the earrings so keeping to that haha


----------



## sassification

Can i tell y'all something funny? One of the SA (not mine, i jus happened to walk in another store to check stocks cos i was killing time) said everything is all sold out, he has nothing for me (based on the ring sizes i was looking at) , because i quote "singaporeans are all so rich, everything is snatched up" -.-

Apparently, singapore stores broke sales record worldwide... they wouldnt even take a deposit for me for the clovers perlee ring because he cant promise me the ring (may take 6 to 8 mths) but i guess this latter part is true as i have read other posts saying this too.

In any case, i am not going to lay down $11K for a ring that i cannot try out the actual size and color in person, just because it is all snatched up. I rather sit on it, who knows i may change my mind down the road- just like the WG perlee signature bracelet i wanted to get so much, but the mirrored portion attracts fingerprints / gets blurry due to lotions etc so easily that it dropped off my wish list after a year


----------



## BigAkoya

sassification said:


> Can i tell y'all something funny? One of the SA (not mine, i jus happened to walk in another store to check stocks cos i was killing time) said everything is all sold out, he has nothing for me (based on the ring sizes i was looking at) , because i quote "singaporeans are all so rich, everything is snatched up" -.-
> 
> Apparently, singnapore stores broke sales record worldwide... they wouldnt even take a deposit for me for the clovers perlee ring because he cant promise me the ring (may take 6 to 8 mths) but i guess this latter part is true as i have read other posts saying this too.
> 
> In any case, i am not going to lay down $11K for a ring that i cannot try out the actual size and color in person, just because it is all snatched up. I rather sit on it, who knows i may change my mind down the road- just like the WG perlee signature bracelet i wanted to get so much, but the mirrored portion attracts fingerprints / gets blurry due to lotions etc so easily that it dropped off my wish list after a year


This is too funny!  I believe your SA.  The Asian luxury market is huge which is where many luxury brands are focused on.  I assume you live in Singapore, so consider yourself lucky with luxury brands ready to cater to you!

Speaking of rich Singaporeans... have you seen the movie Crazy Rich Asians?  OMG.. I love this movie!  I was not interested in watching it at first, as I thought it would be a shallow movie.  Yes, it is a shallow movie.  However, I loved seeing all the opulence and bling; it far outweighs the shallow storyline.  Aside from the bling (there are some VCA pieces in the movie)... there is the unforgettable wedding scene...      I don't want to spoil the movie, but it is must watch.

It is one of my favorite shallow movies!  

And... from your funny story, I gather Singaporeans are not going to be price-sensitive to a little 5% increase.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> What happened to you onyx or grey mop SO? I feel like you need another 20.
> This is the year of the earrings so keeping to that haha


Yes, I am dying to buy another 20 set (4-piece set).  I decided I want a happy color set, so I hope VCA will come out with a bright color stone in WG.  

Can't wait to see your new earrings!  You do seem to love earrings!


----------



## sassification

BigAkoya said:


> This is too funny!  I believe your SA.  The Asian luxury market is huge which is where many luxury brands are focused on.  I assume you live in Singapore, so consider yourself lucky with luxury brands ready to cater to you!
> 
> Speaking of rich Singaporeans... have you seen the movie Crazy Rich Asians?  OMG.. I love this movie!  I was not interested in watching it at first, as I thought it would be a shallow movie.  Yes, it is a shallow movie.  However, I loved seeing all the opulence and bling; it far outweighs the shallow storyline.  Aside from the bling (there are some VCA pieces in the movie)... there is the unforgettable wedding scene...      I don't want to spoil the movie, but it is must watch.
> 
> It is one of my favorite shallow movies!
> 
> And... from your funny story, I gather Singaporeans are not going to be price-sensitive to a little 5% increase.



Haha yes i did watch the movie CRAs , i wish i was there but nope haha not there, there! I didnt wanna watch it too, but my husband convinced me to LOL

This SA (not my SA) also alluded to my chanel coco crush ring as a "fashion" ring, because he was telling me most people do not wear expensive rings on their index finger, only fashion rings (i was looking for the perlee clovers ring to wear on my index finger). And i happened to have my coco crush ring on my index that day. I think it is because he only had a super small sized ring left for the perlee clovers and that sort of fitted my ring finger , but still a size too small anyways.

It made me feel like he was a little bit pushy about the whole thing. I guess we just cant click!

Anyway i went to another VCA store (my now SA, my previous SA left VCA.. so i was shopping around for an SA in a way LOL) and i got my small perlee WG ring for my index finger there. When tthe other SA told me he has "nothing for me at all". In fact, after trying the perlee clovers ring, i find that they are a bit too thick for my taste or what i am used to thus far, the small perlee is so comfortable and dainty which my SA said he actually like the plain perlee rings the most (which cost just a small fraction of the clovers ring). While i love the perlee clovers rings, i am having 2nd thoughts about the comfort and usability on a day to day level for me so in a way, it was a blessing in disguise.. more time for me to think! Haha

*roll eyes* i like my new SA, in fact even more than my old one. Not pushy at all, gives really good advice and really sweet..

Sry for digress lol.


----------



## candymonstr

sassification said:


> Haha yes i did watch the movie CRAs , i wish i was there but nope haha not there, there! I didnt wanna watch it too, but my husband convinced me to LOL
> 
> This SA (not my SA) also alluded to my chanel coco crush ring as a "fashion" ring, because he was telling me most people do not wear expensive rings on their index finger, only fashion rings (i was looking for the perlee clovers ring to wear on my index finger). And i happened to have my coco crush ring on my index that day. I think it is because he only had a super small sized ring left for the perlee clovers and that sort of fitted my ring finger , but still a size too small anyways.
> 
> It made me feel like he was a little bit pushy about the whole thing. I guess we just cant click!
> 
> Anyway i went to another VCA store (my now SA, my previous SA left VCA.. so i was shopping around for an SA in a way LOL) and i got my small perlee WG ring for my index finger there. When tthe other SA told me he has "nothing for me at all". In fact, after trying the perlee clovers ring, i find that they are a bit too thick for my taste or what i am used to thus far, the small perlee is so comfortable and dainty which my SA said he actually like the plain perlee rings the most (which cost just a small fraction of the clovers ring). While i love the perlee clovers rings, i am having 2nd thoughts about the comfort and usability on a day to day level for me so in a way, it was a blessing in disguise.. more time for me to think! Haha
> 
> *roll eyes* i like my new SA, in fact even more than my old one. Not pushy at all, gives really good advice and really sweet..
> 
> Sry for digress lol.


I can’t believe he told you that only fashion rings are worn on the index finger! Reminded me of this picture of the snowflake ring. Most definitely not fashion jewelery and actually looked best on the index finger


----------



## sassification

candymonstr said:


> I can’t believe he told you that only fashion rings are worn on the index finger! Reminded me of this picture of the snowflake ring. Most definitely not fashion jewelery and actually looked best on the index finger
> View attachment 5388330



 Hahaha i know right? I guess some SAs can be quite bizarre.. i was just laughing in my heart and eondering what chanel would think abt their coco crush being called Fashion Jewellery.. LOL

I love rings on index fingers! I find it shows off the ring very well, esp pave ones with design all around entire ring.. i guess his point is, index finger will cause a lot of damage to the ring, whereas other fingers protect the ring? To me, rings will get banged up either way.. as we go through our li es


----------



## Roarxx

Just passing on the message I received from my sa since all of you guys been really helpful and amazing!

Price increase may 5. I'm based in California.


----------



## tenshix

sassification said:


> Can i tell y'all something funny? One of the SA (not mine, i jus happened to walk in another store to check stocks cos i was killing time) said everything is all sold out, he has nothing for me (based on the ring sizes i was looking at) , because i quote "singaporeans are all so rich, everything is snatched up" -.-
> 
> Apparently, singapore stores broke sales record worldwide... they wouldnt even take a deposit for me for the clovers perlee ring because he cant promise me the ring (may take 6 to 8 mths) but i guess this latter part is true as i have read other posts saying this too.
> 
> In any case, i am not going to lay down $11K for a ring that i cannot try out the actual size and color in person, just because it is all snatched up. I rather sit on it, who knows i may change my mind down the road- just like the WG perlee signature bracelet i wanted to get so much, but the mirrored portion attracts fingerprints / gets blurry due to lotions etc so easily that it dropped off my wish list after a year



What an odd thing to say as an SA! Seems rather tacky. The MBS location had great stock when I visited in December but that was back when the VTL travel lanes just opened and wasn’t as available to all travelers. However since Singapore recently opened borders without requiring even a PCR/ART test or even quarantine anymore I think people have been traveling to Singapore in droves for revenge shopping after all the pandemic lockdowns. Previously Singapore was hurting a bit economically because they weren’t able to make sales from all the tourists and other “CRA” from other countries, so I think they’re smart for opening borders now that the latest variant is a lot more benign for the vaccinated folks. I’m glad you ended up finding a better SA and got the piece you really liked in the end!


----------



## TankerToad

Roarxx said:


> Just passing on the message I received from my sa since all of you guys been really helpful and amazing!
> 
> Price increase may 5. I'm based in California.


Heard this today too
Boo


----------



## LVinCali

I'm new to VCA (just a few months in).  Are price increases usually world wide or do they stagger the dates by each country?

I have my eye on some earrings that I was trying to hold off on for a few months, but am wondering if I should just pull the trigger and save a few bucks...


----------



## kelsenia

LVinCali said:


> I'm new to VCA (just a few months in).  Are price increases usually world wide or do they stagger the dates by each country?
> 
> I have my eye on some earrings that I was trying to hold off on for a few months, but am wondering if I should just pull the trigger...


typically they are worldwide unless it is a currency adjustment (usually smaller than a price adjustment).
Price adjustments range from 2-8% depending on the item, with the more expensive items having a higher percentage change. I wouldn’t buy anything based off of that if it will negatively affect you financially or will stress you out. However, if you really want the earrings and we’re going to buy them anyways in the coming months, then yes do it.


----------



## kmang011

kelsenia said:


> typically they are worldwide unless it is a currency adjustment (usually smaller than a price adjustment).
> Price adjustments range from 2-8% depending on the item, with the more expensive items having a higher percentage change. I wouldn’t buy anything based off of that if it will negatively affect you financially or will stress you out. However, if you really want the earrings and we’re going to buy them anyways in the coming months, then yes do it.



Good advice! Don’t stress about it or push up a purchase if you’re not ready but if you have your eye on something and you were otherwise going to make a purchase then it makes sense to pull the trigger before the increase. Let’s say you were going to purchase the earrings anyway in the summer, it may be worth it to do it now and push it up a few months as long as you can afford it.


----------



## cluelesss

Roarxx said:


> Just passing on the message I received from my sa since all of you guys been really helpful and amazing!
> 
> Price increase may 5. I'm based in California.


Can confirm I heard the same news on a price increase from my SA (based in Canada),


----------



## EpiFanatic

Hey U.S. peeps, update from my SA. U.S. price increase just on high jewelry. My understanding though is other parts of the world may not be in the same boat. Check your local listings…


----------



## BWM

EpiFanatic said:


> Hey U.S. peeps, update from my SA. U.S. price increase just on high jewelry. My understanding though is other parts of the world may not be in the same boat. Check your local listings…



I heard from my SA as well of 8% for high jewelry!


----------



## TankerToad

EpiFanatic said:


> Hey U.S. peeps, update from my SA. U.S. price increase just on high jewelry. My understanding though is other parts of the world may not be in the same boat. Check your local listings…





BWM said:


> I heard from my SA as well of 8% for high jewelry!


But not all high jewelry, apparently.


----------



## BWM

TankerToad said:


> But not all high jewelry, apparently.



What other specifics have you heard from your SA?


----------



## TankerToad

BWM said:


> What other specifics have you heard from your SA?


Not too much, just that really. And that it would next week. We were all expecting it.


----------



## innerpeace85

EpiFanatic said:


> Hey U.S. peeps, update from my SA. U.S. price increase just on high jewelry. My understanding though is other parts of the world may not be in the same boat. Check your local listings…





BWM said:


> I heard from my SA as well of 8% for high jewelry!



Heard the same from my SA in CA, USA


----------



## EpiFanatic

BWM said:


> I heard from my SA as well of 8% for high jewelry!


Further update. We are wrong. There is a price increase for US on regular jewelry. So sad. Don’t know details yet.


----------



## lynne_ross

EpiFanatic said:


> Further update. We are wrong. There is a price increase for US on regular jewelry. So sad. Don’t know details yet.


Oh interesting. A friend heard price increase on only HJ in HK too. But it usually follows USA pricing…
I heard of a price increase in Europe from my SA. Folks really need to check with their SA to get location specific information as the price change and timing  typically varies by location.


----------



## Klaneckya

innerpeace85 said:


> Heard the same from my SA in CA, USA


What us considered high jewelry? Pave vintage earring?


----------



## lynne_ross

Klaneckya said:


> What us considered high jewelry? Pave vintage earring?


If you go to website you will see a section for jewellery (Alhambra, frivole, etc.), and high jewellery (snowflake, etc.)


----------



## sassification

tenshix said:


> What an odd thing to say as an SA! Seems rather tacky. The MBS location had great stock when I visited in December but that was back when the VTL travel lanes just opened and wasn’t as available to all travelers. However since Singapore recently opened borders without requiring even a PCR/ART test or even quarantine anymore I think people have been traveling to Singapore in droves for revenge shopping after all the pandemic lockdowns. Previously Singapore was hurting a bit economically because they weren’t able to make sales from all the tourists and other “CRA” from other countries, so I think they’re smart for opening borders now that the latest variant is a lot more benign for the vaccinated folks. I’m glad you ended up finding a better SA and got the piece you really liked in the end!



Thank u dear! Yes i think each time i was at VCA recently, the SAs were all occupied, heard thrre was even a queue on Sat morning.. some were definitely tourists, even at LV. Totally revenge shopping for them! LoL.

Anyway i am quite chill nowadays, if its meant to be mine, it will be. Coupled with the impeding proce increase, i didnt have much expectations too !


----------



## missie1

Klaneckya said:


> What us considered high jewelry? Pave vintage earring?


No that’s still regular by their standards lol.


----------



## TankerToad

EpiFanatic said:


> Further update. We are wrong. There is a price increase for US on regular jewelry. So sad. Don’t know details yet.


This lines up with what I heard - was told not high jewelry - or not most high jewelry


----------



## chiaoapple

lynne_ross said:


> Oh interesting. A friend heard price increase on only HJ in HK too. But it usually follows USA pricing…
> I heard of a price increase in Europe from my SA. Folks really need to check with their SA to get location specific information as the price change and timing  typically varies by location.


I heard the same as you, 8% or so on high jewellery only for HK. Hope it’s accurate!


----------



## chiaoapple

Klaneckya said:


> What us considered high jewelry? Pave vintage earring?


If you go on the site, there is a section for high jewellery so you can get an idea.








						High Jewelry - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Since 1906, Van Cleef & Arpels' High Jewelry expertise has been renowned across the world. Using precious stones that meet the highest standards, its master craftsmen – the Mains d’Or™ – perpetuate an ancestral savoir-faire while remaining at the forefront of technical innovation and creativity.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## Klaneckya

chiaoapple said:


> If you go on the site, there is a section for high jewellery so you can get an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High Jewelry - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Since 1906, Van Cleef & Arpels' High Jewelry expertise has been renowned across the world. Using precious stones that meet the highest standards, its master craftsmen – the Mains d’Or™ – perpetuate an ancestral savoir-faire while remaining at the forefront of technical innovation and creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


Thank you.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I heard May 5th as well. 
Makes me glad I recently purchased the Perlee interchangeable necklace recently.


----------



## pinky7129

Sa told me 8% on may 5!


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> I heard May 5th as well.
> Makes me glad I recently purchased the Perlee interchangeable necklace recently.


Love that necklace - such a retro 1960s vibe - very Betsy Bloomindale.
Congrats !!


----------



## fdc

Anyone from France heard of price increase?


----------



## All things chic

fdc said:


> Anyone from France heard of price increase?



Yes, my SA in Paris confirmed of a price increase early May for all products.


----------



## twitspie

Hi everyone
I went to VCA Harrods today and my SA confirmed 8 to 11% increase on May 5th across all items!


----------



## missie1

11% seems a big aggressive but it’s inline with Cartier and Bulgari recent price increase.


----------



## lynne_ross

Again, suggest people check with their SAs on specifics for their location and items. The items I inquired on were all around 3.5% increase which is no big deal in my mind.


----------



## mikimoto007

Wowza. 8-11% is insane....I'm glad I've picked up what I have, I'd like a few more pieces but we'll see.


----------



## Ylesiya

Singapore: my SA said price increase will not affect Alhambra, Perlee and Frivole lines.
(Exhaling loudly)


----------



## lovejewels79

Ylesiya said:


> Singapore: my SA said price increase will not affect Alhambra, Perlee and Frivole lines.
> (Exhaling loudly)



really? I am in SG and i am contemplating between the vintage alhambra necklace or Cartier’s love necklace. If its true then i probably know which one i should get


----------



## stylistamie

Ylesiya said:


> Singapore: my SA said price increase will not affect Alhambra, Perlee and Frivole lines.
> (Exhaling loudly)



Hi! I will be going to Singapore on May 4th and wanting to get something from VCA do I need to get an appointment? The website wont work  thanks!


----------



## Ylesiya

@lovejewels79 information is coming not from just a regular SA but from someone higher rank so I am quite sure this is very reliable.

@stylistamie no, normally you just walk in especially if this is a weekday. There are 3 boutiques in Singapore: I advice to see all three of them although I've been told SG literally has no earrings


----------



## stylistamie

@Ylesiya


Oh its fine! I'm planning to get a mini frivole in YG or an alhambra bracelet mop  I hope they have stock! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## ProShopper1

I’ve been having the hardest time deciding between a 5 motif bracelet in hammered gold vs guilloche (and matching single motif necklace). My local boutique never has either in stock (in any style..I just want to see in person!). I definitely want to get before the next increase ughhh.


----------



## KristinS

lynne_ross said:


> Again, suggest people check with their SAs on specifics for their location and items. The items I inquired on were all around 3.5% increase which is no big deal in my mind.


Hi! Would you be willing to share the items % increase ?


----------



## Luckyu2

Hi, what's the latest news on US price increases? Does it affect only high jewelry or both high & regular jewelry? I don't have a SA and could not get to local store until later next week.


----------



## lynne_ross

KristinS said:


> Hi! Would you be willing to share the items % increase ?


They were all regular line item diamond pieces (I.e. clover perlee, pave Alhambra, etc.).


----------



## fdc

All things chic said:


> Yes, my SA in Paris confirmed of a price increase early May for all products.


Wow thank you so much for the info, did your SA let you know of % increase please?


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> They were all regular line item diamond pieces (I.e. clover perlee, pave Alhambra, etc.).


3.5 is a definitely a reasonable increase.


----------



## lovejewels79

Ylesiya said:


> @lovejewels79 information is coming not from just a regular SA but from someone higher rank so I am quite sure this is very reliable.
> 
> @stylistamie no, normally you just walk in especially if this is a weekday. There are 3 boutiques in Singapore: I advice to see all three of them although I've been told SG literally has no earrings



my SA replied me today too. She said this round of price increase does not include Alhambra range


----------



## jvapl

Anybody heard of this price increase for Switzerland? Is it across all items?


----------



## All things chic

fdc said:


> Wow thank you so much for the info, did your SA let you know of % increase please?



No problem. He said they had a meeting that morning and the increase was something like 7-8%.


----------



## DS2006

This is getting to be relatively funny or ridiculous how the information keeps changing with different SAs saying very different things. Today I heard it's just going to be a currency adjustment (US, at least)!   That would be best case scenario, so fingers crossed this is the true story!


----------



## 7777777

I was told Diamond pieces will increase, US.


----------



## HADASSA

DS2006 said:


> This is getting to be relatively funny or ridiculous how the information keeps changing with different SAs saying very different things. Today I heard it's just going to be a currency adjustment (US, at least)!   That would be best case scenario, so fingers crossed this is the true story!



@DS2006, if it’s just a currency adjustment, then there should be a price DECREASE, since the EURO is currently weaker against the USD.

A guess is always proffered by the SAs in the absence of a clear reason for an INCREASE



7777777 said:


> I was told Diamond pieces will increase, US.



This will be most likely, since diamonds are sourced from one of the two countries currently at war with each other, so supply issues will be at play.

My educated guess will be an increase on ALL lines in which pieces are diamond-set (eg. Pavé Alhambra, Pavé Frivole, Pavé Perlee, etc) and definitely High Jewellery.


----------



## lvchanellvr

I had my appt with my SA today and she said 'High Jewelry' would have a price increase but she wasn't able to provide the date of when this would happen. All she said was soon......so helpful. As for SO, the store is limiting them and you can't order the Perlee Clover, Perlee Signature bangle, etc at the moment. Interesting times shopping at VCA; I am based in Canada.


----------



## missie1

Ok ladies I went to Miami Design District today.  The SA said the increase is 8%.  So it’s clear intel is all crazy confused.


----------



## MYH

lovejewels79 said:


> my SA replied me today too. She said this round of price increase does not include Alhambra range


Mine said the same thing, except for the diamond alhambra pieces. Specifically the magic diamond necklace. I’m not sure about other diamond alhambra pieces like pendants or bracelets


----------



## Newbie2016

MYH said:


> Mine said the same thing, except for the diamond alhambra pieces. Specifically the magic diamond necklace. I’m not sure about other diamond alhambra pieces like pendants or bracelets



Did she say the magic diamond alhambra would increase@?


----------



## mesh123

Just confirmed by my SA based in the US! US will have price increase next month on high jewelry, regular jewelry might have price increase in June or July by my SA!  Also my SA stated that Europe will have price increase next month on all jewelry!!!


----------



## boomer1234

I was at the vendome store and the SA said there is a price increase next week. They already had a second tag with a higher price on the bracelets that I was looking at. I don’t remember the prices though sorry!


----------



## fluffywings21

Has anyone heard of a price increase in Australia?


----------



## Bee-licious

lvchanellvr said:


> I had my appt with my SA today and she said 'High Jewelry' would have a price increase but she wasn't able to provide the date of when this would happen. All she said was soon......so helpful. As for SO, the store is limiting them and you can't order the Perlee Clover, Perlee Signature bangle, etc at the moment. Interesting times shopping at VCA; I am based in Canada.



Thanks! Any word on frivole increases? I am eyeing the BTF ring that I was going to get at year end but would rush to get now with a deposit to secure the old price.


----------



## Bee-licious

lynne_ross said:


> Again, suggest people check with their SAs on specifics for their location and items. The items I inquired on were all around 3.5% increase which is no big deal in my mind.



are you located in Canada? I recalled that you were! Any idea on frivole? My regular SA is no longer there so I don’t have anyone I see especially not since COVID


----------



## Bee-licious

lynne_ross said:


> They were all regular line item diamond pieces (I.e. clover perlee, pave Alhambra, etc.).


This is good to know! So only pave and items with lots of diamonds? Frivole has diamonds too… eek I am a little worried now haha


----------



## lynne_ross

Bee-licious said:


> are you located in Canada? I recalled that you were! Any idea on frivole? My regular SA is no longer there so I don’t have anyone I see especially not since COVID


Good memory. I live in HK now. The price increase I was referring to is in Europe.


----------



## jvapl

SA told me no price increase for Switzerland


----------



## winks

jvapl said:


> SA told me no price increase for Switzerland



Glad to know


----------



## gagabag

fluffywings21 said:


> Has anyone heard of a price increase in Australia?


Mine confirmed 5 May in high jewelries only. But she’s very vague so I did not push for more info


----------



## glamourbag

Bee-licious said:


> are you located in Canada? I recalled that you were! Any idea on frivole? My regular SA is no longer there so I don’t have anyone I see especially not since COVID


I'm in Canada and was there yesterday. There is one coming in May however the exact percentage and on which items is not yet released. I didn't bother to press for any other information.


----------



## Bee-licious

glamourbag said:


> I'm in Canada and was there yesterday. There is one coming in May however the exact percentage and on which items is not yet released. I didn't bother to press for any other information.


Good to know, thank you! I am unsure if I should wait or not. The only reason for waiting is because I want something else more pressing!


----------



## glamourbag

Bee-licious said:


> Good to know, thank you! I am unsure if I should wait or not. The only reason for waiting is because I want something else more pressing!


If your other item (which is more pressing) is more expensive and subject also to a price increase in the near future, do that. If the item you want from VCA is an item into, for example, the double digit thousands then even a 5% increase and work out to be a fair bit of extra money tagged onto the current price. Keep in mind, stock is much lower these days so if they have it, it might be a reason to grab it now. I hope you get what you are after, whether it be VCA or other.


----------



## fluffywings21

gagabag said:


> Mine confirmed 5 May in high jewelries only. But she’s very vague so I did not push for more info


Thanks so much for letting me know


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

For those who do make their purchases online and want to buy before the impending price increase, the Alhambra stock on the VCA website (US) is insane right now! Almost everything is available!


----------



## siem

Is there also a price increase in Europe on the Alhambra items?


----------



## eggz716

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> For those who do make their purchases online and want to buy before the impending price increase, the Alhambra stock on the VCA website (US) is insane right now! Almost everything is available!


yes I noticed that too! finally got the onyx vintage earrings!


----------



## TankerToad

WOW This info is all over the place. I guess we all just wait to see......


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Just called customer service inquiring about Perlee and was told that is on the list. (US)


----------



## 7777777

WillWork4Fashion said:


> Just called customer service inquiring about Perlee and was told that is on the list. (US)


Do you know % for perlee?


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

7777777 said:


> Do you know % for perlee?


No, sorry!


----------



## LuluBean14

Will the price increase go into effect on May 5th or May 11th?


----------



## SDC2003

7777777 said:


> Do you know % for perlee?


Odd bc an sa told me no increase on clover so maybe it’s just regular perlee. I’m in the us.


----------



## south-of-france

My SA left and her replacement doesn’t answer e-mails regularly. Does anyone have a responsive SA in Switzerland? TIA!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Price increase for the UK is on Thursday 5th and it's 8% (didn't ask about specific pieces but would assume it's for most items).


----------



## Bee-licious

glamourbag said:


> If your other item (which is more pressing) is more expensive and subject also to a price increase in the near future, do that. If the item you want from VCA is an item into, for example, the double digit thousands then even a 5% increase and work out to be a fair bit of extra money tagged onto the current price. Keep in mind, stock is much lower these days so if they have it, it might be a reason to grab it now. I hope you get what you are after, whether it be VCA or other.


Thank you! This is good to break down. I was hoping to get the btf frivole ring from VCA and the other is a chanel bag. I would use the chanel bag more although I do have many bags, while the frivole BTF ring has been on my list forever but I never took the plunge because with covid I never went out often. I will probably go for the frivole in that case


----------



## Bee-licious

WillWork4Fashion said:


> Just called customer service inquiring about Perlee and was told that is on the list. (US)


I’ll try calling tomorrow and update


----------



## Kekebabe

The SA in Milan confirmed that the price increase is coming this month and everything will be at least a 5%+ increase. This is not a brand-specific increase, it's due to the gold commodity increase in the trading market. So you will see this increase in all jewelry brands (luxury or non-luxury) globally.


----------



## DS2006

I guess we will see soon, but my NYC SA said no across the board increase in the US.


----------



## dsrm

My SA in US said increase in high jewelry for now but eventually all will increase this year


----------



## south-of-france

FYI, in Switzerland you cannot prepay to secure old pricing. Heard from my SA today. However, the PI doesn’t appear to be on everything!


----------



## closetluxe

Just spoke to e-Boutique person.  Perlee Couleurs and the Alhambra line won't be affected tomorrow.  Those are the 2 lines I specifically asked about, so can't speak to anything else.


----------



## Bisoux78

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> For those who do make their purchases online and want to buy before the impending price increase, the Alhambra stock on the VCA website (US) is insane right now! Almost everything is available!


Yup! I was shocked when all the Vintage sized earrings popped up. I pulled the trigger on the Onyx pair because I'm not taking any chances. They had almost everything except for Guilloche.


----------



## mikimoto007

I don't think we've heard so many differing stories about the price increase before...we'll see tomorrow!


----------



## lovexchanel

I spoke to e-Boutique also and heard it was for high jewelry and pieces with diamonds. They said at the moment, the Alhambra pieces won't be affected either. 

Prices of diamonds have increased due to the Russia-Ukraine war since Russia produces about ~ 30% of diamonds globally.


----------



## xo.babydoll

Canadian price increase only on high jewelry tomorrow! Regular jewelry not included (yet)


----------



## Storm Spirit

UK prices have updated and it's not as bad as I thought, phew!


----------



## closetluxe

Storm Spirit said:


> UK prices have updated and it's not as bad as I thought, phew!


What was affected and by how much?


----------



## Newbie2016

I was just browsing some European sites and there does appear to be an increase on Alhambra pieces.

A couple UK examples:

_Magic Alhambra Chalcedony Long Necklace_

Old price: £5850
New price: £6050

_Vintage Alhambra WG pave Diamond necklace _

Old price:£6750
New price: £7000

_Magic Alhambra WG pave diamonds Long Necklace_

Old price: £24,700
New Price:£25,700


----------



## Storm Spirit

closetlux said:


> What was affected and by how much?



Looks like everything and how much depends on the piece. The pieces I've check so far are around 4%.

Right now the main categories still shows the old price e.g. https://www.vancleefarpels.com/gb/en/collections/jewelry/alhambra.html?category=all&q= but the price updates to the new price when you click on individual items


----------



## closetluxe

So eBoutique just lied to me?


----------



## ProShopper1

closetlux said:


> So eBoutique just lied to me?


I’m thinking it might be country dependent?  I’m in the US and I was told the same as you. They’re doing the harmonization, so some countries might have increases while others won’t


----------



## BigAkoya

Bee-licious said:


> Thank you! This is good to break down. I was hoping to get the btf frivole ring from VCA and the other is a chanel bag. I would use the chanel bag more although I do have many bags, while the frivole BTF ring has been on my list forever but I never took the plunge because with covid I never went out often. I will probably go for the frivole in that case


My two cents... if you already have a lot of nice jewelry pieces, and assuming you do not have a lot of Chanel bags, I would get the Chanel bag.  To me, a fashion statement is a blend of the trinity of statement pieces... bag, shoes, jewelry.  For me, I need all three.

Chanel has prices increases that have been been much higher and more often than VCA, especially you're looking at classics/long time favorites such as the flap, CCH, mini, etc.  In my opinion, a Chanel bag is harder to get than a Frivole BTF, especially in a seaonal color.  Hence, if the bag you want is available, I'd grab the bag if can only get one.  Frivole BTF will be around. 

Just my two cents.  Good luck!


----------



## BigAkoya

Storm Spirit said:


> UK prices have updated and it's not as bad as I thought, phew!


Your avatar is super cute!  Gave me an ear-to-ear grin just now.


----------



## closetluxe

ProShopper1 said:


> I’m thinking it might be country dependent?  I’m in the US and I was told the same as you. They’re doing the harmonization, so some countries might have increases while others won’t


Oh good.  Whew!


----------



## Lady001

Prices in Europe have gone up, including the alhambra line.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

The mini frivole earrings were £2380, now £2460. What’s that? About 3%? Not too bad.


----------



## south-of-france

Lady001 said:


> Prices in Europe have gone up, including the alhambra line.


No change in Switzerland online and by my SA on Alhambra (I checked for hammered gold).


----------



## Lady001

south-of-france said:


> No change in Switzerland online and by my SA on Alhambra (I checked for hammered gold).


You see the old price but when you click on the item it changes to the new price. (At least for the site in the Netherlands)


----------



## south-of-france

Lady001 said:


> You see the old price but when you click on the item it changes to the new price. (At least for the site in the Netherlands)


Did that, same price this morning also when clicked on! Plus extra written confirmation for the items I was interested from my SA. No idea why, perhaps due to currency?


----------



## Lady001

south-of-france said:


> Did that, same price this morning also when clicked on! Plus extra written confirmation for the items I was interested from my SA. No idea why, perhaps due to currency?


Oh yeah that might be! Because we use the Euro. I hope it stays like that


----------



## Storm Spirit

BigAkoya said:


> Your avatar is super cute!  Gave me an ear-to-ear grin just now.



Thank you!! I'm obsessed with these bears


----------



## shannily

Price increase for high jewellery in Hong Kong. 
No other increases for the time being.


----------



## prettychic

Flowerlace went up in US


----------



## LuckyMe14

Alhambra line has a big price increase here in Europe. I just bought the malachite pendant and now it is 240 euros more


----------



## sxmsxmjack

Any before and after price for sweet Alhambra collection? Thanks !


----------



## south-of-france

LuckyMe14 said:


> Alhambra line has a big price increase here in Europe. I just bought the malachite pendant and now it is 240 euros more


I haven‘t seen one in Switzerland for Alhambra yet


----------



## LuckyMe14

south-of-france said:


> I haven‘t seen one in Switzerland for Alhambra yet


Ooh maybe it is per country then? I am living in the Netherlands


----------



## stephbb9

I think it’s a 8% increase based on what I saw and heard in previous posts.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Seems like the US wasn’t really effected this time. Any indication there’s still an impending increase? (specifically Alhambra)


----------



## shannily

A point to note that increases may be in different stages. Like last year, first they increased high jewellery, then a few weeks later all the other ones.


----------



## south-of-france

I’ve just read on facebook that hammered gold is supposedly getting discontinued. Could that be true?


----------



## RosieSparkles

south-of-france said:


> I’ve just read on facebook that hammered gold is supposedly getting discontinued. Could that be true?


On my search for a 5 motif in hammered gold, I emailed my SA to ask this exact question in March 2022. I was told the wait list for this item is so very long because the item takes a bit longer to make than the the other non stone Alhambra pieces. Also London only receives about 5 hammered gold bracelets a year, along with pandemic VCA workshop closures, it’s now just an item that’s difficult to come by.
This is one of the original styles, didn’t Grace Kelly wear the 20 hammered all the time??
If you are looking for something with hammered gold, please don’t be despondent. After being on the waitlist and constantly emailing my SA I was able to purchase the 5 motif hammered gold bracelet. Now just waiting for the resize!


----------



## papertiger

Increase already/getting ready on the UK site 

Zodiaque pendant £1 920 yesterday will be (or is) £2K


----------



## south-of-france

RosieSparkles said:


> On my search for a 5 motif in hammered gold, I emailed my SA to ask this exact question in March 2022. I was told the wait list for this item is so very long because the item takes a bit longer to make than the the other non stone Alhambra pieces. Also London only receives about 5 hammered gold bracelets a year, along with pandemic VCA workshop closures, it’s now just an item that’s difficult to come by.
> This is one of the original styles, didn’t Grace Kelly wear the 20 hammered all the time??
> If you are looking for something with hammered gold, please don’t be despondent. After being on the waitlist and constantly emailing my SA I was able to purchase the 5 motif hammered gold bracelet. Now just waiting for the resize!


Thank you. I do have the hammered yg 5 motif, and when I went to buy it earlier this year, they also had the 10 motif, so I had the impression that it was readily available. But I guess I was lucky!


----------



## Storm Spirit

papertiger said:


> Increase already/getting ready on the UK site
> 
> Zodiaque pendant £1 920 yesterday will be (or is) £2K



Is there another increase?


----------



## papertiger

Storm Spirit said:


> Is there another increase?



 

Today or tomorrow. 

Basically, I bought what was available online at Cartier today since a price rise is on the cards there too (prob tomorrow). I couldn't buy what I need from VCA online or even in London, so now with the price increase they can wait for me.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
 Friendly reminder that this is a thread to discuss price increases. Chat about discontinued items or other off topic discussion should be in their respective threads. 
thanks!


----------



## Storm Spirit

papertiger said:


> Today or tomorrow.
> 
> Basically, I bought what was available online at Cartier today since a price rise is on the cards there too (prob tomorrow). I couldn't buy what I need from VCA online or even in London, so now with the price increase they can wait for me.



Wasn't there an increase just a few days ago? I'm confused! I hope there isn't another price increase in the same week


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Storm Spirit said:


> Wasn't there an increase just a few days ago? I'm confused! I hope there isn't another price increase in the same week


I didn’t see an increase on anything in the US a few days ago. A SA & CS both told me (when we spoke last week) an increase was coming. The US could possibly be on a different schedule? Who knows!


----------



## papertiger

Storm Spirit said:


> Wasn't there an increase just a few days ago? I'm confused! I hope there isn't another price increase in the same week



I'm talking about the UK.

The prices on my main computer still shows the old prices. I couldn't buy what I wanted online nor in London so I'd have to order in and therefore at the new prices. My laptop shows higher new prices which no doubt I'd have to order in. I can't speak for VCA worldwide


----------



## Storm Spirit

papertiger said:


> I'm talking about the UK.
> 
> The prices on my main computer still shows the old prices. My laptop shows higher new prices. I can't speak for VCA worldwide



Ohh I see! I can only see new (UK) prices now, so I thought there was another increase incoming.


----------



## RitaLA

I heard that here in the US it happened two weeks ago for the High Jewelry pieces.


----------



## DivyaOP

I spoke to my SA today and she said there was a price increase on high jewelry but alhambra and other lines werent affected, and more importantly,  she said there wont be an increase anytime soon


----------



## closetluxe

DivyaOP said:


> I spoke to my SA today and she said there was a price increase on high jewelry but alhambra and other lines werent affected, and more importantly,  she said there wont be an increase anytime soon


Where are you located?


----------



## DivyaOP

Orange county , CA


----------



## Bisoux78

I was at *VCA Shorthills* yesterday to get my new earrings soldered and the SA said there will be an eventual price increase in the Alhambra line this year.
I told her I thought it was just for high jewelry items and she said the Alhambra line will also be affected.


----------



## closetluxe

Did VCA have a price increase yet?  Can't keep up with all the increases.


----------



## ThisVNchick

closetlux said:


> Did VCA have a price increase yet?  Can't keep up with all the increases.


Yes, during the first week of May. Depending on the location, different things went up. In the US, I think only high jewelry went up.


----------



## JewelryLover101

It does seem to me there will have to be a price increase in the US at some point soon that will affect all items. It is really hard to believe that in the past 3 years or so, I believe VCA has only had ONE increase in the US (last year) that affected all merchandise. That is impressive considering the terrible state of the economy, i.e., inflation, demand, soaring prices everywhere else. I mean how many countless increases has Chanel had in that same time?


----------



## ThisVNchick

JewelryLover101 said:


> It does seem to me there will have to be a price increase in the US at some point soon that will affect all items. It is really hard to believe that in the past 3 years or so, I believe VCA has only had ONE increase in the US (last year) that affected all merchandise. That is impressive considering the terrible state of the economy, i.e., inflation, demand, soaring prices everywhere else. I mean how many countless increases has Chanel had in that same time?


Chanel and LV are on increase steroids, inflation cannot be the reason for their ridiculous price hikes since the pandemic started. I do appreciate that Hermes has kept affordable incremental increases though. VCA has had two I believe. There was one in September of 2020 and one last year. Each time the average was about 5%, so not too bad.


----------



## JewelryLover101

ThisVNchick said:


> Chanel and LV are on increase steroids, inflation cannot be the reason for their ridiculous price hikes since the pandemic started. I do appreciate that Hermes has kept affordable incremental increases though. VCA has had two I believe. There was one in September of 2020 and one last year. Each time the average was about 5%, so not too bad.


Yes I know there are factors beyond inflation motivating the LV and Chanel increases. I don’t recall the 2020 VCA increase, but you may be right. I just recall the one in 2021. Their prices are quite high to begin with (obviously), but their increases really haven’t been significant despite the significant economic change.


----------



## closetluxe

ThisVNchick said:


> Chanel and LV are on increase steroids, inflation cannot be the reason for their ridiculous price hikes since the pandemic started. I do appreciate that Hermes has kept affordable incremental increases though. VCA has had two I believe. There was one in September of 2020 and one last year. Each time the average was about 5%, so not too bad.


I too appreciate Hermes and VCA for not killing us with crazy price increases.


----------



## DivyaOP

Does anyone know how much popular items from the alhambra line were before these price increases mentioned above? Just curious

I saw that cartier also had a recent increase,  i regret not picking up the watch ive been eyeing


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

DivyaOP said:


> Does anyone know how much popular items from the alhambra line were before these price increases mentioned above? Just curious
> 
> I saw that cartier also had a recent increase,  i regret not picking up the watch ive been eyeing



Depends on your country. The US did not have an increase on the Alhambra line.


----------



## DS2006

ThisVNchick said:


> Chanel and LV are on increase steroids, inflation cannot be the reason for their ridiculous price hikes since the pandemic started. I do appreciate that Hermes has kept affordable incremental increases though. VCA has had two I believe. There was one in September of 2020 and one last year. Each time the average was about 5%, so not too bad.


The second increase in June 2021 was smaller. Pieces like Alhambra bracelets only increased about $100-150 (greater increase on wg), so that increase was more like 2.5-3.5% for most things.  I only track Alhambra prices and Frivole small earrings, so other lines such as high jewelry could have different.  

Fun fact:  price on Vintage Alhambra yg onyx bracelet 

January-August 2016  $3950

June 2021-May 2022  $4000

This is why I tell people to not relate VCA to any other jewelry house on price increases!


----------



## TankerToad

I think a few things even went down a little


----------



## DS2006

TankerToad said:


> I think a few things even went down a little


That’s true! Some of the 2 motif earrings went down in price.


----------



## ThisVNchick

DS2006 said:


> That’s true! Some of the 2 motif earrings went down in price.


Again? I remembered them going down during the last, last time. Did they go down again with the recent “increase”?


----------



## DS2006

ThisVNchick said:


> Again? I remembered them going down during the last, last time. Did they go down again with the recent “increase”?


No, not again. There hasn’t been an increase in the US recently, so the decrease on the 2 motif earrings was probably in Sept 2020.


----------



## louise_elouise

I know no one can predict the future but witth increased demand, supply chain issues and inflation, any thoughts whether we’ll see some hefty increases in the next year or two? Feels like VCA price increases have been fairly modest tbh


----------



## EpiFanatic

Hard to guess. I don’t think prices will go up like Chanel. VCA is limiting what is available so that may be their way of coping.  I prefer that to insane price hikes.


----------



## missie1

EpiFanatic said:


> Hard to guess. I don’t think prices will go up like Chanel. VCA is limiting what is available so that may be their way of coping.  I prefer that to insane price hikes.


I so agree that they are limiting production to ensure the market isn’t over saturated.  It’s going to make one really have to plan to acquire pieces.


----------



## stephbb9

missie1 said:


> I so agree that they are limiting production to ensure the market isn’t over saturated.  It’s going to make one really have to plan to acquire pieces.


I was told by my SA that all gold pieces right now are taking way longer to produce and get. There’s a huge demand for them too. Maybe the war is making it harder to get at reasonable prices? Not sure.


----------



## EpiFanatic

missie1 said:


> I so agree that they are limiting production to ensure the market isn’t over saturated.  It’s going to make one really have to plan to acquire pieces.


Excellent point.  And I do think demand is higher than say five years ago. So even if supply stayed the same, with higher demand getting any piece would be harder. Combine that with the supply of the raw materials being lower than five years ago the availability of finished pieces is reduced. I’m willing to wait. And I also would rather they not compromise the quality of the materials and workmanship.


----------



## missie1

stephbb9 said:


> I was told by my SA that all gold pieces right now are taking way longer to produce and get. There’s a huge demand for them too. Maybe the war is making it harder to get at reasonable prices? Not sure.


I think it’s just them limiting supply.  Why else would MTO now have the 85k spend as well.


----------



## EpiFanatic

missie1 said:


> I think it’s just them limiting supply.  Why else would MTO now have the 85k spend as well.


Not enough jewelers to produce the requested pieces?  Takes a long time to train and qualified people.


----------



## missie1

EpiFanatic said:


> Excellent point.  And I do think demand is higher than say five years ago. So even if supply stayed the same, with higher demand getting any piece would be harder. Combine that with the supply of the raw materials being lower than five years ago the availability of finished pieces is reduced. I’m willing to wait. And I also would rather they not compromise the quality of the materials and workmanship.


Yes and the truly high end brands aren’t ramping up to met current production either.  


EpiFanatic said:


> Not enough jewelers to produce the requested pieces?  Takes a long time to train and qualified people.


----------



## EpiFanatic

missie1 said:


> Yes and the truly high end brands aren’t ramping up to met current production either.


Yeah!  They sure aren’t!!!  Kinda funny!!  We’re like…take our money. They are like…maybe…or in some cases, no. lol!


----------



## ShadowComet

FYI, VCA will have a price increase coming up on the 13th of 5.25% everything including VA. 
Orders made now till the 13th require 100% deposit to lock in the price.


----------



## pblog1

ShadowComet said:


> FYI, VCA will have a price increase coming up on the 13th of 5.25% everything including VA.
> Orders made now till the 13th require 100% deposit to lock in the price.


In the us?


----------



## ShadowComet

pblog1 said:


> In the us?



Yes in US


----------



## pblog1

ShadowComet said:


> Yes in US


Thanks for the intel


----------



## cluelesss

ShadowComet said:


> FYI, VCA will have a price increase coming up on the 13th of 5.25% everything including VA.
> Orders made now till the 13th require 100% deposit to lock in the price.


This is also the same for Canada


----------



## 7777777

I asked a couple days ago and was told that there was no news on increase.


----------



## VCA_20052022

I asked my SA when I made the 30% deposit on 26 Sep. She told me no news on price increase. But VCA will honour the existing price even if there is a price increase between now till middle Oct (when I plan to go collect the piece)


----------



## livluvlux

My SA told me same increase across the board but no increase on my item ordered in sept even tho it won’t  arrive until after this date. Deposit was 30%.
10/13/22 increase of 5.3%


----------



## 7777777

Which country?


----------



## 7777777

livluvlux said:


> My SA told me same increase across the board but no increase on my item ordered in sept even tho it won’t  arrive until after this date. Deposit was 30%.
> 10/13/22 increase of 5.3%


Which country?


----------



## 7777777

Double post


----------



## kelsenia

7777777 said:


> Which country?


US price increase with an average of 5.23% across the board… some more some less… on Oct 13. All orders from now until then require 100% deposit to secure old price.


----------



## 7777777

kelsenia said:


> US price increase with an average of 5.23% across the board… some more some less… on Oct 13. All orders from now until then require 100% deposit to secure old price.


Thank you, have a couple items on my wishlist..


----------



## sjunky13

Text from my SA . USA around 5.5 %. 
Please pay a deposit to lock in price for orders.


----------



## livluvlux

7777777 said:


> Which country?


US


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

Got the call for the increase on 13 Oct but she didn't tell me how much. I'm in Singapore


----------



## VCA_20052022

I’m also in Singapore. My SA told me the price increase is 5% on all creations.


----------



## jsmile

I'm getting 2020 memories of all these price increases lol. Asked to order earrings that won't come in for 6 months. Can confirm price increase in Canada next week and 100% deposit required.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

.


----------



## pigleto972001

How does this affect the wg guilloche? I guess they’ll go up too.


----------



## luvparis21

pigleto972001 said:


> How does this affect the wg guilloche? I guess they’ll go up too.


The price increase most likely have been factored in on their prices. Similar to the 2022 HP?


----------



## lucky7355

People on FB were saying the increase was going to be today so I panic-bought yesterday online. 

I would have gone through my SA if I knew I had more time.


----------



## BigAkoya

lucky7355 said:


> People on FB were saying the increase was going to be today so I panic-bought yesterday online.
> 
> I would have gone through my SA if I knew I had more time.


No frowns here... this is a happy place!  It's not big deal at all.  There is a win-win to this. 

If you have changed your mind buying online, I would send it back and buy through your SA.  I would not send it back yet until you have ordered it from you SA though as you never know. 

As you know by now, loyalty to an SA matters with luxury brands, and I think your SA will appreciate your loyalty.

That said, if purchasing from one SA is not how you buy VCA, then no worries at all and keep it.
You are getting a piece you love!  Big smile!  Win-win to whatever option you decide!


----------



## lucky7355

BigAkoya said:


> No frowns here... this is a happy place!  It's not big deal at all.  There is a win-win to this.
> 
> If you have changed your mind buying online, I would send it back and buy through your SA.  I would not send it back yet until you have ordered it from you SA though as you never know.
> 
> As you know by now, loyalty to an SA matters with luxury brands, and I think your SA will appreciate your loyalty.
> 
> That said, if purchasing from one SA is not how you buy VCA, then no worries at all and keep it.
> You are getting a piece you love!  Big smile!  Win-win to whatever option you decide!


Thank you! 

My order confirmation says it won’t ship out for 5-7 business days, which is nuts. I may not even get this order in time to place another one with my SA depending on what I plan to keep but I’ll keep my fingers crossed. 5 business days would mean I should get it on the 12th. 

I ordered 2 sizes of the same ring to see what fits best and the open ladybug bracelet. 

Hopefully it does arrive before the price increase because I love my SA but also liked the option of being able to return for a refund online as I wasn’t able to see the bracelet in person and the rings weren’t in stock in the sizes I wanted to compare.


----------



## BigAkoya

lucky7355 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> My order confirmation says it won’t ship out for 5-7 business days, which is nuts. I may not even get this order in time to place another one with my SA depending on what I plan to keep but I’ll keep my fingers crossed. 5 business days would mean I should get it on the 12th.
> 
> I ordered 2 sizes of the same ring to see what fits best and the open ladybug bracelet.
> 
> Hopefully it does arrive before the price increase because I love my SA but also liked the option of being able to return for a refund online as I wasn’t able to see the bracelet in person and the rings weren’t in stock in the sizes I wanted to compare.


Can't wait to see your pieces!     
I have never ordered online, but one big upside I hear is you get this huge mongo box!  That's gotta be something fun to look at!


----------



## lucky7355

BigAkoya said:


> Can't wait to see your pieces!
> I have never ordered online, but one big upside I hear is you get this huge mongo box!  That's gotta be something fun to look at!


I can’t wait for the big velvet box!


----------



## gagabag

Same for AU, ~5% on 13 Oct


----------



## MissMomo

pigleto972001 said:


> How does this affect the wg guilloche? I guess they’ll go up too.


Correct me if I’m wrong but I believe the wg Guilloche are launched Nov 1st which will be after the price increase so there isn’t a current price “pre increase price” now anyways.


----------



## MissMomo

jsmile said:


> I'm getting 2020 memories of all these price increases lol. Asked to order earrings that won't come in for 6 months. Can confirm price increase in Canada next week and 100% deposit required.


Do you know how much the increase is aprox in Canada? TIA


----------



## lvmon

MissMomo said:


> Do you know how much the increase is aprox in Canada? TIA


5%


----------



## shyla14

How sucky is it to announce a price increase but not have products available. 
“Oh but wait , you can avoid the increase if you pay in full now but we really can’t give an ETA, 1-9 months, perhaps.”


----------



## hers4eva

When was VCA’s last price increase?
Thank you


----------



## lucky7355

lucky7355 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> My order confirmation says it won’t ship out for 5-7 business days, which is nuts. I may not even get this order in time to place another one with my SA depending on what I plan to keep but I’ll keep my fingers crossed. 5 business days would mean I should get it on the 12th.
> 
> I ordered 2 sizes of the same ring to see what fits best and the open ladybug bracelet.
> 
> Hopefully it does arrive before the price increase because I love my SA but also liked the option of being able to return for a refund online as I wasn’t able to see the bracelet in person and the rings weren’t in stock in the sizes I wanted to compare.


So VCA called me today to let me know that my order was actually coming from France and the earliest they would be able to ship it out to me was 10.14 so it doesn’t look like I’ll be able to switch any of the purchases to my SA.


----------



## Prada Prince

Thankfully, as I have paid the 30% deposit for my piece, the price is locked in, so it won't be subject to the price increase.


----------



## stephbb9

hers4eva said:


> When was VCA’s last price increase?
> Thank you


In May but not on everything and different on the countries.


----------



## shyla14

Prada Prince said:


> Thankfully, as I have paid the 30% deposit for my piece, the price is locked in, so it won't be subject to the price increase.


I thought only full paid items are locked in for the old price. Deposit alone does not lock in the price. This is in the US though, just double check your SA to be sure.


----------



## lvchanellvr

shyla14 said:


> I thought only full paid items are locked in for the old price. Deposit alone does not lock in the price. This is in the US though, just double check your SA to be sure.


I was told the same regarding the pre-increase price. Only 100% payment will guarantee you at the old price.


----------



## nicole0612

shyla14 said:


> I thought only full paid items are locked in for the old price. Deposit alone does not lock in the price. This is in the US though, just double check your SA to be sure.


@Prada Prince is in the UK I believe, and I was asked to pay in full this week to reserve the old price (from Selfridges, so perhaps stand-alone VCA in the UK has a different policy). Worth double checking though!


----------



## Prada Prince

shyla14 said:


> I thought only full paid items are locked in for the old price. Deposit alone does not lock in the price. This is in the US though, just double check your SA to be sure.





lvchanellvr said:


> I was told the same regarding the pre-increase price. Only 100% payment will guarantee you at the old price.





nicole0612 said:


> @Prada Prince is in the UK I believe, and I was asked to pay in full this week to reserve the old price (from Selfridges, so perhaps stand-alone VCA in the UK has a different policy). Worth double checking though!


Yes I’m in the UK, and I specifically asked my SA if I needed to pay in full now to reserve the old price and she told me in writing over WhatsApp that by paying the 30% deposit, I have locked in the price.


----------



## queen b blue

My SA told me that for preexisting preorders placed prior to this month, they will honor the old price with 30% deposit. For new preorders placed between now and 10/13, you can only lock in the old price with 100% deposit.


----------



## nicole0612

Prada Prince said:


> Yes I’m in the UK, and I specifically asked my SA if I needed to pay in full now to reserve the old price and she told me in writing over WhatsApp that by paying the 30% deposit, I have locked in the price.


Great news!


----------



## Prada Prince

nicole0612 said:


> Great news!


This is for Harrods at least, not sure what the policy is at the other UK stores.


----------



## Klaneckya

queen b blue said:


> My SA told me that for preexisting preorders placed prior to this month, they will honor the old price with 30% deposit. For new preorders placed between now and 10/13, you can only lock in the old price with 100% deposit.


Do you know when is increase for UK? We will be in London on Oct 17. Hope no increase before that.


----------



## cloee

I was told the same as queen b blue coz I have a preordered item from August. I believe anything since the price increase announcement needs 100% deposit to lock in the price.


----------



## lynne_ross

Klaneckya said:


> Do you know when is increase for UK? We will be in London on Oct 17. Hope no increase before that.


October 13


----------



## BabyBenV

I was told to settle everything with 100% deposit to lock in the old price... Price increase will take effect on 13 Oct with the estimate ~5.23%. I am based in Asia, if this helps


----------



## Klaneckya

lynne_ross said:


> October 13


Thank you.


----------



## serene

People seem to be now panic buying  butterfly pendant was sold out just when I wanted to buy it at last. Well luckily I got sweet alhambra earrings  Now waiting for them to arrive. I’ll call the website assistance once they open but I guess I won’t have luck getting the necklace until prices update?


----------



## albarosa

my SA from Singapore just confirmed that the price increase of 5% will be on 13 october and if you place a 30% deposit now, no need 100% deposit, the old prices will be honoured and locked, so can shop now !


----------



## say brooke

I don't understand why we in the US are having a price increase considering that the USD is so strong!


----------



## jsmile

say brooke said:


> I don't understand why we in the US are having a price increase considering that the USD is so strong!


Because they can/greed. Also hasn't been a price increase for awhile


----------



## BabyBenV

BabyBenV said:


> I was told to settle everything with 100% deposit to lock in the old price... Price increase will take effect on 13 Oct with the estimate ~5.23%. I am based in Asia, if this helps


Just clarification - this only happens if the items are received in store. 30% is required to lock in old price for certain pieces and it may not apply for all VCA lines. For e.g. in my store, SA confirmed that Guilloche and Perlee (most), Lucky - they arent accepting deposits at all.


----------



## lostie19

I went into store today expecting to be put on a waitlist for the YG perlee clover however was surprised to be informed it would only be a 2 week wait for a small. A 30% deposit also secured me the current price. Was a good day! Located in Melbourne


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Has anyone had actual confirmation from a US SA that the US is indeed having a price increase? According to the Cartier price increase thread, a few sources are stating the US is NOT having a price increase this time around although many other countries are so now I’m curious if VCA in the US is even included this time.


----------



## honhon

In Japan price increase reflects from Oct 18 and alhambra collection will go up by 8%


----------



## caffelatte

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Has anyone had actual confirmation from a US SA that the US is indeed having a price increase? According to the Cartier price increase thread, a few sources are stating the US is NOT having a price increase this time around although many other countries are so now I’m curious if VCA in the US is even included this time.


My SA told me there is a 5% increase on the 13th. I am in the US. I have worked with her for over a year multiple times and contacted her to purchase something specifically.


----------



## snnysmm

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Has anyone had actual confirmation from a US SA that the US is indeed having a price increase? According to the Cartier price increase thread, a few sources are stating the US is NOT having a price increase this time around although many other countries are so now I’m curious if VCA in the US is even included this time.


Never heard from my SA!  Ooh I’d be so happy if the price increase didn’t effect US.

Edit: just saw the previous response.  Oh well… it was bound to happen, I guess


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Has anyone had actual confirmation from a US SA that the US is indeed having a price increase? According to the Cartier price increase thread, a few sources are stating the US is NOT having a price increase this time around although many other countries are so now I’m curious if VCA in the US is even included this time.



I've heard from 2 SAs from the US that yeah, the price increase will be happening on the 13th.


----------



## Yodabest

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Has anyone had actual confirmation from a US SA that the US is indeed having a price increase? According to the Cartier price increase thread, a few sources are stating the US is NOT having a price increase this time around although many other countries are so now I’m curious if VCA in the US is even included this time.


I was told today (US) that prices are going up on Thursday.


----------



## yinyin1288

I was also told today (US) that prices are going up for VCA this thursday and Cartier next week.


----------



## rw088

I was able to order a sweet Alhambra bracelet at the Yorkdale store in Toronto today, can confirm that the SA said there will be a price increase on the 13th. 100% deposit was required!


----------



## shpahlc

Echoing others, I was also told by my SA (in the US) that there will be a 5% increase to all items.

Interestingly, my SA at Cartier (who is the SM) mentioned that the Cartier price increase was across select items but wouldn’t go into more detail. Seems like we will know more in the next couple of days.


----------



## tenshix

Interesting that some locations require 100% vs 30% deposit. My SA in Singapore informed me it’s a 5-8% increase on the 13th and requires 30% deposit for items not in stock.


----------



## honhon

tenshix said:


> Interesting that some locations require 100% vs 30% deposit. My SA in Singapore informed me it’s a 5-8% increase on the 13th and requires 30% deposit for items not in stock.


Yes, my SA in Sg told me to lock in the current price by making a 30% deposit.  My SA in Japan told me deposit of 100% and if I don't come pick it up within a month, it will be passed on.  I didn't ask about the refund as I was turned off anyways.


----------



## EpiFanatic

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Has anyone had actual confirmation from a US SA that the US is indeed having a price increase? According to the Cartier price increase thread, a few sources are stating the US is NOT having a price increase this time around although many other countries are so now I’m curious if VCA in the US is even included this time.


One of my SAs texted me to tell me there would be a price increase. It was nice of her.


----------



## tenshix

honhon said:


> Yes, my SA in Sg told me to lock in the current price by making a 30% deposit.  My SA in Japan told me deposit of 100% and if I don't come pick it up within a month, it will be passed on.  I didn't ask about the refund as I was turned off anyways.


That is a terrible policy for VCA Japan. I feel that as a paying customer especially with 100% deposit they should hold on to the item for you until you are ready to pick it up. It’s not as if it costs them money to store these small size items.


----------



## honhon

tenshix said:


> That is a terrible policy for VCA Japan. I feel that as a paying customer especially with 100% deposit they should hold on to the item for you until you are ready to pick it up. It’s not as if it costs them money to store these small size items.


Also get this, I had to choose between a box or a travel bag for a 20 motif purchase.  I was not even asked if I would like to have a glass of water.  I would only shop there while the exchange rate is in my favour.


----------



## tenshix

honhon said:


> Also get this, I had to choose between a box or a travel bag for a 20 motif purchase.  I was not even asked if I would like to have a glass of water.  I would only shop there while the exchange rate is in my favour.


My goodness this sounds terrible! May I know which location you went to? It is normal policy to offer water/champagne and we are entitled to the pouches and cleaning cloths with purchase if they are in stock. I must say I haven’t had the best service in multiple VCA locations in Tokyo (prior to Covid) but it was never this bad.

I would be very upset if I paid 100% deposit now only to be told I had to pick it up within a month of their timeline or it will be forfeited, plus their weird box or pouch policy only. Yikes. I wonder if they only do this to foreigners or if they treat their local clientele the same way.


----------



## honhon

tenshix said:


> My goodness this sounds terrible! May I know which location you went to? It is normal policy to offer water/champagne and we are entitled to the pouches and cleaning cloths with purchase if they are in stock. I must say I haven’t had the best service in multiple VCA locations in Tokyo (prior to Covid) but it was never this bad.
> 
> I would be very upset if I paid 100% deposit now only to be told I had to pick it up within a month of their timeline or it will be forfeited, plus their weird box or pouch policy only. Yikes. I wonder if they only do this to foreigners or if they treat their local clientele the same way.


I have shopped at Ginza Maison in 2021 and Mitsukoshi Nihonbashi just few days ago.  Ginza Maison did not offer me a travel pouch, I just realised after a few days after, and I didn't care much as I always had extra pouches from my generous Singapore SA.  Plus 2021 was in the midst of covid so it was more natural that the drinks were not offered....until just a few days ago I shopped at Mitsukoshi Nihonbashi and I asked for a travel bag and they asked me to choose! And no, the drinks were never offered during they processed the sale haha.  And upon my request for a bracelet they made clear that I make 100% deposit and a month of reservation, yada yada I gave up. I am not a local which meant that I had to make a trip to Japan within a month of item arrival.....no thank you and good bye.


----------



## kura

Is it normal to get drinks when one shop at VCA? I hardly get it and usually not at the point of sale. 

If not for the beautiful designs of VCA pieces, I won’t shop at VCA since the service is usually quite meh.


----------



## tenshix

kura said:


> Is it normal to get drinks when one shop at VCA? I hardly get it and usually not at the point of sale.
> 
> If not for the beautiful designs of VCA pieces, I won’t shop at VCA since the service is usually quite meh.


I think it depends on the sales associate and location as well. I was always offered champagne or drinks with their chocolates in most locations I went to (Melbourne, Tokyo, Singapore, US) prior to Covid. During early Covid I didn’t physically visit any boutiques for about a year so I can’t say if they continued to serve them, but since around December of last year they resumed offering drinks and chocolates again.

I’m so sorry you haven’t had a great experience with the service! Any chance you would be able to switch SAs or location perhaps?

To bring it back to topic on the price increase, none of my SAs in the US informed me of the price increase but my Singapore SA kindly did and asked if there were any items I wanted to put down a deposit for to secure the current pricing. I appreciated this and ended up placing an order even though I wouldn’t have if she didn’t ask. I believe this is much better customer service to proactively reach out to clients to get more sales but perhaps not every salesperson is this forward thinking and rather wait for the sales to arrive on their lap.


----------



## kura

tenshix said:


> I think it depends on the sales associate and location as well. I was always offered champagne or drinks with their chocolates in most locations I went to (Melbourne, Tokyo, Singapore, US) prior to Covid. During early Covid I didn’t physically visit any boutiques for about a year so I can’t say if they continued to serve them, but since around December of last year they resumed offering drinks and chocolates again.
> 
> I’m so sorry you haven’t had a great experience with the service! Any chance you would be able to switch SAs or location perhaps?
> 
> To bring it back to topic on the price increase, none of my SAs in the US informed me of the price increase but my Singapore SA kindly did and asked if there were any items I wanted to put down a deposit for to secure the current pricing. I appreciated this and ended up placing an order even though I wouldn’t have if she didn’t ask. I believe this is much better customer service to proactively reach out to clients to get more sales but perhaps not every salesperson is this forward thinking and rather wait for the sales to arrive on their lap.


It’s at Singapore. Doubt I can actually switch stores because the service is the same for all 3 stores.
May I know when you ordered the pieces, do you need to make payment in the store physically?


----------



## tenshix

kura said:


> It’s at Singapore. Doubt I can actually switch stores because the service is the same for all 3 stores.
> May I know when you ordered the pieces, do you need to make payment in the store physically?


I did not have to be there in person, they were able to send a payment link for me to do it online for Singapore. In the US they just call and ask for my card number as they’re doing the payment process. I must say sending the payment link feels more secure as I don’t have to share my number to the SA out loud but this is common practice in the US so I just have to trust they won’t steal my number for random purchases down the line.


----------



## CrazyCool01

I can see increased prices in Australia website


----------



## madamelizaking

Anyone having issues purchasing on the US website? It’s not letting me. It keeps giving an error.


----------



## ProShopper1

madamelizaking said:


> Anyone having issues purchasing on the US website? It’s not letting me. It keeps giving an error.


Same!


----------



## RosiePenners

Prices up in UK!


----------



## madamelizaking

ProShopper1 said:


> Same!


I was able to order by phone, FYI. I was able to ordervthe sweet alhambra necklace in rose gold along with the earrings. The earrings aren't available at the moment, but they were at least able to secure the price for me.


----------



## 3lena

Just saw the prices! About £350 increase on 5 motif Alhambra bracelets


RosiePenners said:


> Prices up in UK!


----------



## lvchanellvr

I am positive VCA has set a record in sales just in the past few days!


----------



## lvchanellvr

3lena said:


> Just saw the prices! About £350 increase on 5 motif Alhambra bracelets


Would you mind sharing what the price was prior to the increase? It seems to be more than the expected 5% increase.


----------



## 3lena

Here are some before and after screenshots I took x



lvchanellvr said:


> Would you mind sharing what the price was prior to the increase? It seems to be more than the expected 5% increase.


----------



## sassification

Prices went up in SG website.. around 5%


----------



## ilovelions8

Prices went up in S.Korea too, I was planning to get something when I went on vacation next week...


----------



## lvchanellvr

3lena said:


> Here are some before and after screenshots I took x
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630570
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630571
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630573
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630574
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630575
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630576
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630577


@3lena Thank you for the attached pics with prices. I see the 350 pound increase for the Malachine & YG guilloche bracelets which is definitely more than the anticipated 5 - 5.5% increase. I hope everyone got what they wanted!


----------



## ProShopper1

madamelizaking said:


> I was able to order by phone, FYI. I was able to ordervthe sweet alhambra necklace in rose gold along with the earrings. The earrings aren't available at the moment, but they were at least able to secure the price for me.


I tried calling earlier but it was like 5 minutes after they closed ughh


----------



## Newbie2016

Maybe the UK percentage is higher because the £ is so weak right now. 

Perhaps the US increase will be more modest since the $ has been surging (those of us on this side of the pond can hope!)


----------



## 3lena

lvchanellvr said:


> @3lena Thank you for the attached pics with prices. I see the 350 pound increase for the Malachine & YG guilloche bracelets which is definitely more than the anticipated 5 - 5.5% increase. I hope everyone got what they wanted!


You’re welcome! Yes, a massive 8.75% increase on the Malachite 5 motif bracelet!!


----------



## madamelizaking

ProShopper1 said:


> I tried calling earlier but it was like 5 minutes after they closed ughh


Try online ordering again! My girlfriend just ordered the Alhambra Malachite necklace! It's working on my end now too.


----------



## ProShopper1

madamelizaking said:


> Try online ordering again! My girlfriend just ordered the Alhambra Malachite necklace!


I actually just came on to say the onyx bracelet came back in stock! I keep checking for a couple of other pieces


----------



## kimber418

madamelizaking said:


> Try online ordering again! My girlfriend just ordered the Alhambra Malachite necklace!


OMG!  I have the Alhambra Malachite  20 motif.  I have not  ever heard of anyone w this piece.    What did you girlfriend get?   LOVE Malachite!


----------



## madamelizaking

kimber418 said:


> OMG!  I have the Alhambra Malachite  20 motif.  I have not  ever heard of anyone w this piece.    What did you girlfriend get?   LOVE Malachite!


The single motif. We're easing into Van Cleef. I'm sure it'll become an addiction like everything else we've gotten into, LOL.


----------



## liza213

They have the new prices on the US website.


----------



## lucky7355

liza213 said:


> They have the new prices on the US website.


Was it 5% as expected across the board? Someone shared that Europe had an 8% increase.


----------



## liza213

Yes unfortunately 


lucky7355 said:


> Was it 5% as expected across the board? Someone shared that Europe had an 8% increase


----------



## madamelizaking

liza213 said:


> They have the new prices on the US website.


I placed a last minute order for the Rose gold Vintage Alhambra w/MOP. I'm so glad I did. Now to decide if I'm keeping one or both necklaces....


----------



## lvchanellvr

I see new prices on the Canadian website. This is wishful thinking on my part but maybe next time, it will be a price decrease since we are heading for a recession next year. Lol.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

madamelizaking said:


> I placed a last minute order for the Rose gold Vintage Alhambra w/MOP. I'm so glad I did. Now to decide if I'm keeping one or both necklaces....



Was that an SO? If so, I'm totally jealous. But happy for you too of course!


----------



## ProShopper1

Of course 2 of the pieces I've been stalking are back in stock now, ugh.


----------



## madamelizaking

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> Was that an SO? If so, I'm totally jealous. But happy for you too of course!


No, it’s available online. Maybe I’m not using the right verbiage. I’m not a VCA expert. 
https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...ra/vcarp4kk00---vintage-alhambra-pendant.html


----------



## serene

ProShopper1 said:


> Of course 2 of the pieces I've been stalking are back in stock now, ugh.


Lucky you   I’m hoping to see one necklace back in stock but no..


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

madamelizaking said:


> No, it’s available online. Maybe I’m not using the right verbiage. I’m not a VCA expert.
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...ra/vcarp4kk00---vintage-alhambra-pendant.html



Ahhh, the gray MOP. Beautiful choice. I have one myself and I wear it all the time. Hope yours arrives quickly and you can start enjoying your new piece!


----------



## south-of-france

Vintage Alhambra agate yg bracelet went up from CHF 4350 to 4600. 20 motifs yg MOP from 15’300 to 16’100.


----------



## Xoxo_t

Anyone know how much the malachite single vintage pendent increased by?


----------



## madamelizaking

Xoxo_t said:


> Anyone know how much the malachite single vintage pendent increased by?


5%


----------



## krawford

My Perlee Clover Bracelet that I am hoping to order Increased $1400 US dollars.


----------



## nycmamaofone

krawford said:


> My Perlee Clover Bracelet that I am hoping to order Increased $1400 US dollars.


Insanity. The ring increased $600.


----------



## sparklehop

Did frivole change in price - some things like the earrings and single pendants don’t seem to have been affected or maybe i am not remembering correctly? I’m considering adding a mini frivole to layer with a turquoise 2 butterfly but hoping to not overpower it


----------



## krawford

sparklehop said:


> Did frivole change in price - some things like the earrings and single pendants don’t seem to have been affected or maybe i am not remembering correctly? I’m considering adding a mini frivole to layer with a turquoise 2 butterfly but hoping to not overpower it


The Frivole small pave earrings increased $900 US dollars  Yellow gold.


----------



## Taiwo92

Had no idea price increases were coming! Ordered a vintage alhambra bracelet last week before the increase but it hasn’t shipped! It’s now out of stock online. Hope my order doesn’t get cancelled


----------



## sparklehop

krawford said:


> The Frivole small pave earrings increased $900 US dollars  Yellow gold.


Wow! The solid gold stayed same I think, as well as the gold/diamond mini pendants (or am I mistaken!?)


----------



## krawford

sparklehop said:


> Wow! The solid gold stayed same I think, as well as the gold/diamond mini pendants (or am I mistaken!?)


I went online last night and made a copy of my wishlist.  Everything on it was increased this morning.


----------



## allanrvj

The bracelets that I want increased by 8%. Oh well...

Next year I'm gonna be ready to buy everything I want before the price increase!


----------



## BabyBenV

allanrvj said:


> The bracelets that I want increased by 8%. Oh well...
> 
> Next year I'm gonna be ready to buy everything I want before the price increase!


Wow… which bracelets were you referring to?


----------



## allanrvj

BabyBenV said:


> Wow… which bracelets were you referring to?


VA blue agate and malachite


----------



## BabyBenV

allanrvj said:


> VA blue agate and malachite


Ah Noted… from where i live, i note that Perlee line has a more significant increase as compared to VA line. But agreed that this time around, global price adjustment has been the most as compared to priors’ adjustments


----------



## allanrvj

BabyBenV said:


> Ah Noted… from where i live, i note that Perlee line has a more significant increase as compared to VA line. But agreed that this time around, global price adjustment has been the most as compared to priors’ adjustments


I just checked out the Perlee turquoise ring I’ve been eyeing and wow, the price increase is indeed quite substantial


----------



## jsmile

I'm so upset. I thought I had purchased the Guilloche earrings and even made payment on my credit card and my 100% payment went through.

According to the SA, "our workshop reject the order. We had a new do not order list but I didn't notice the guilloche earrings is on the list."

Now I'm getting a refund. Now if I ever want to get the earrings, I have to pay the new price!! Apparently the last set took 6 months to come in and I was prepared to wait that long.


----------



## lucky7355

So much for 5% - these finally arrived today, I ordered before the price increase. 

The perlee ring increase just shy of 5% but the open ladybug bracelet increased 12.3%!? 

The whole 5% average across the board was certainly misleading. What else had double digit % increases?


----------



## Roarxx

does anyone know how much the perlee signature bracelets increased in us? im already afraid of the next increase at this rate. thank you!


----------



## yinyin1288

Roarxx said:


> does anyone know how much the perlee signature bracelets increased in us? im already afraid of the next increase at this rate. thank you!


$6500 to $6850...so 5.4%? I have my eye on them too


----------



## CindyMcClain

Does anyone know what the price in Europe is for the Alhambra Gold Guilloche motif bracelet? Specifically Italy? I’m traveling there in march. Thank you


----------



## allanrvj

CindyMcClain said:


> Does anyone know what the price in Europe is for the Alhambra Gold Guilloche motif bracelet? Specifically Italy? I’m traveling there in march. Thank you


according to the Italian website:


----------



## lvchanellvr

For those interested in watches and high jewelry, it will go up by 5% or so tomorrow, Nov 3. It appears VCA is applying the price increases on different dates so all collections are included.


----------



## DeryaHm

I thought I saw before but couldn’t find it searching. Did someone say there was not an increase on pave? I am thinking of pave three motif earrings and pave magic ring, getting back into wg. The prices look the same as a few months ago on the website but my head is not good with numbers


----------



## lat34

yinyin1288 said:


> $6500 to $6850...so 5.4%? I have my eye on them too


Darn! I've had my eye on this one too. Was it really just $6500 ("just") in summer 2022, and now it is $6850? I almost bought it then - considering it now, but feeling dumb I didn't bite the bullet earlier.  (Side note: are there ever, ever any ways to buy these on sale? Tax free? Etc)


----------



## missie1

lat34 said:


> Darn! I've had my eye on this one too. Was it really just $6500 ("just") in summer 2022, and now it is $6850? I almost bought it then - considering it now, but feeling dumb I didn't bite the bullet earlier.  (Side note: are there ever, ever any ways to buy these on sale? Tax free? Etc)


VCA doesn’t go on sale. You can go the preowned route but you have to beware of superfakes. Only buy from reputable resellers.


----------



## yinyin1288

lat34 said:


> Darn! I've had my eye on this one too. Was it really just $6500 ("just") in summer 2022, and now it is $6850? I almost bought it then - considering it now, but feeling dumb I didn't bite the bullet earlier.  (Side note: are there ever, ever any ways to buy these on sale? Tax free? Etc)



I guess if you bought it in another country it would be "tax free"


----------



## lat34

missie1 said:


> VCA doesn’t go on sale. You can go the preowned route but you have to beware of superfakes. Only buy from reputable resellers.


Thanks!


----------



## lat34

yinyin1288 said:


> I guess if you bought it in another country it would be "tax free"


I travel a lot (PhD research related) so this might be something I would do. If so I'll let everyone know how it goes!


----------



## 7777777

lat34 said:


> I travel a lot (PhD research related) so this might be something I would do. If so I'll let everyone know how it goes!


You would still need to declare and pay dues upon return. 
The piece might need to be send for resizing. 
Not sure it worth the trouble.


----------



## lat34

EDITED: Looks like the price in Euros is actually more than the price in the US with tax added (7300 euros incl tax = ~$7600, whereas $6850 +6.25% tax - in Boston - brings the price to $7278). With tax-free, in my experience, you get back about* 10% (EDITED) *of the total price (which already includes tax), which here would be about ~$700.  So, if I'm calculating right, the price difference is about $350 - _at least at French website prices_. *EDIT: *And this doesn't take into account duties to be paid upon returning to the US, as mentioned by previous poster.


----------



## lat34

7777777 said:


> You would still need to declare and pay dues upon return.
> The piece might need to be send for resizing.
> Not sure it worth the trouble.


Thank you! The personal exemption is $800 (for cash $10k, but not goods!). Such a good point. I appreciate it!


----------

